# February 2015 Rainbows



## Mommy2missR

Found out on Friday that we are expecting Feb 1, 2015. This is my fourth pregnancy. We have two angels in heaven (9.8.13, 12.24.13) and a lovely little lady who will be seven in November. I am super super nervous and trying not to get too over excited. My last miscarriage was an absolutely terrible experience and the thought of going through that again is... upsetting to say the least. 
How is everyone feeling? How is everyone doing??
Rainbow baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi hun sorry for all your losses :hugs: 
I got a squinter last night and a faint bfp this morning. Yet to work out my dates. 
Im shitting myself over this.
Mmc are awful :cry: how are we supposed to get through this? I almost dare not make a ticker.
Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi! 
I am expecting Feb 3rd  I have had a miscarriage, a partial molar and a chemical so I'm hoping this is finally our rainbow baby! 
I got the results for my first blood test and hcg was 125 at 3w6d and progesterone was 119. I had another test today and get the results Friday! 
Good luck and fx ladies xx


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on your rainbows, girls. I hope they are your sticky beans.
I had a miscarriage just over two weeks ago. I'm ovulating today. It's not very likely I'll get pregnant but a girl can hope, right?


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sorry about that katy, of course you can hope &#9825; . 

Another feb group if anyone is interested https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2182829-due-february-2015-a.html#post32801711
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Katy78 said:


> Congrats on your rainbows, girls. I hope they are your sticky beans.
> I had a miscarriage just over two weeks ago. I'm ovulating today. It's not very likely I'll get pregnant but a girl can hope, right?

Of course you can hope! Good luck to you. fx


----------



## tryinNHouston

Congrats to everyone on their bfp's. I pray this one stick for us all. I lost my angel in June of last year. She was almost 19 weeks. It was the hardest thing I have ever been through. I am so nervous right now but also very overjoyed...


----------



## confuzion

February 11th here. Just tested positive earlier today. Not feeling too optimistic to be honest. With three failed pregnancies and no success, I find it hard to believe that it will ever work out for us.


----------



## tryinNHouston

confuzion said:


> February 11th here. Just tested positive earlier today. Not feeling too optimistic to be honest. With three failed pregnancies and no success, I find it hard to believe that it will ever work out for us.

So sorry for your losses. It will work out for you. You've just got to keep the faith. You will make it,through the 9 months.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you <3 . I hope that for all of us.


----------



## slowloris

hello can i join you ladies? Ive had two lossed both in first tri, only really just over the pain of the last one at the beginning of april, but fx this is a stickyone.
And the same for all of you xxx :flower:

also some of you guys must be due the same day as me?! exciting!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies. I would love to join as well. I got my BFP a week ago!! I've had my hcg drawn 3 times in the last week and it seems to be rising a little slower than ideal ( 60 hour doubling time). Fx'd little bean sticks.
I'm 44 and would love one more. I have a 13 month old dd and had an early loss at 6 weeks in March. Fx'd we all get our rainbows.
Anyone else getting betas at all?


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi ladies  congrats on ur bfp's!! 

Marathongirl - I had betas at 3w6d = 125 and 4w1d = 346. What did your hcg come back as??


----------



## confuzion

Those are amazing numbers jbaby. YAY!


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies I had a mc five weeks ago and have got a bfp on Thursday at 14dpo before having af. So so scared to be hopeful, but hpt line getting darker so I'm trying to not stress too much. Cautious due date would be Feb 5th because although I can't go from lmp I know when I ovulated 
Confuzion so nice to see you here my love!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, sorry for your losses and wishing us all the best for some sticky beans! I too had a mmc at almost 12 weeks in March, baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. I found out I was pregnant at about 3 weeks 5 days. I'm of course nervous but hoping for the best. Hoping that we can all support one another and be nervous together.


----------



## confuzion

Nice to see you here too ladders! Congrats again!

Babyfeva - congrats on the new BFP (thought I think I've already congratulated you in leinz's journal :D)


----------



## Mommy2missR

Congrats all! I know it is hard to be positive after loss. We are already having 'complications' with spotting at 4w4d that been on and off. Very light pink to brown. Cervix tightly closed. Beta draws on Thurs and Sat, I will get the results tomorrow. I had them test my progesterone and the nurse did say that the level there was 'right where it should be' along with my hCg, but no numbers. Fx everything goes well with this rainbow bean.


----------



## slowloris

congrats to all! hows it all going? mommy2missr i hope the spotting goes away xx

I keep getting nose bleeds, not had that before when preg, overall this feels totally different to the last two times. already getting car sick feelings, and i bit queasy late at night and early mornings. And no sore bbs what so ever, which was always a first sign for me.

my ic's aren't really getting any darker at the mo, im not too worried though as frer clearly are. but gonna buy superdrug test to do on thurs just to check. :dohh:


----------



## kaygee

Can I join you ladies too? Sorry for all the losses.

I had two MCs in 2013, the first at 6 weeks and the second at alomst 12 weeks. Needed to take a break for my sanity after that for a while. Started trying again in May and got our BFP on 26 May. Delighted but so scared!

2013 was the hardest year of my life and I am paranoid that something is going to happen to this wee bean as well.

Praying for a sticky this time! FX for all your lovely Rainbows xo


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats to all the new Ladies!!!!
JBaby90 my blood draws were all 2 days apart and were 253, 425 and 746. I'm going for another today so we shall see?


----------



## confuzion

I have my first appointment tomorrow at 11:15 a.m. and sooooo nervous! I've never gone in this early for a pregnancy before (won't even be a full 4 weeks by LMP yet!). I am scared their urine test will come up negative :haha:. But because I had an early loss/chemical in March I want to get in early to check my progesterone.


----------



## slowloris

IM sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## confuzion

Thanks slow. I hope so. When do you plan to go in?


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> Hi hun sorry for all your losses :hugs:
> I got a squinter last night and a faint bfp this morning. Yet to work out my dates.
> Im shitting myself over this.
> Mmc are awful :cry: how are we supposed to get through this? I almost dare not make a ticker.
> Xx

Raspberry I'm so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## eme

Hi Ladies!!!!

So my hands are STILL shaking for the last 30 minutes or so!!!



What a roller coaster this year has been! Found out earlier this year I was pregnant, lost Peyton at around 9 weeks in March. Thought I was preggo again in April but it was a false positive aka left over hcg (at 7 weeks post miscarriage!) Started my period one day after the first blood draw was taken....didn't even bother with blood draw number two.

We weren't trying, weren't preventing....I kind of needed a break. I was due to have genetic testing done on the 16th of this month since I'm getting ever closer to 35yrs old to ensure there weren't any medical issues. Well, my period was due again the 31st of May. I had a bit of spotting between when I had ewcm and my period due date and thought it may have been implantation bleeding but didn't think too much of it, thought my cycle was just being wonky again. Well, I took a hpt on the 31st with mid-day urine and after waiting about 1 minute, when a line didn't show, I just tossed it in the trash and had 3 glass of wine hahaha


Fast forward to today and my boobies are getting increasingly sore, I'm having crazy dreams and sleep issues, etc, body temp is warmer than usual (can tell, my cheeks are flushed) and threw up a little when I bent over to pick something up from the floor. I thought to myself...hmmmm....I wonder. So I went back to my old hpt and low and behold there was a faint pink line!!!! And I was like, no way, this has to be an evap line. So I took the second test and BAM in seconds a line showed up! Now this is with my 4th wee of the day so I'm guessing if I had taken it with FMU it would've been even darker! 

But it's official, I'm back!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140602_132615.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eme

*and of course, the test on 5/31, it doesn't show very well in the picture, had a hard time with the lighting...but in person it's more distinct (both are actually) =)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats eme! That's a great progression!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hey you're back at the same time as me. Also a feb group in groups in discussion xx


----------



## slowloris

Congrats eme. 
confuzion- im waiting till after af due to call and book. AF due tomorow, not really sure why just feels right! I don't really want to rush in as.all they do here is say congrats no pee test or blood test, then let local mw kbiw, and they ring you at about 6 weeks to arrange appt for 8 weeks. So yeah nit really any need here to rush in! X


----------



## slowloris

Sorry on my phone- lots of typos!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats eme!


----------



## RaspberryK

I text my midwife this morning, she is scheduling my 12 week scan and will book me in with her as soon as she has her rota for between 8&10 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Just wanted to update my beta. It went from 746 to 2826 in 3 days! At least things are going in the right direction :) hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## confuzion

Yay that's fantastic marathongirl!!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Great numbers marathongirl!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for booking your 12 week scan soon!


----------



## babyfeva

Wonderful numbers marathongirl!


----------



## nickyb

Hi ladies, I'll join u if I may? I'm due 3rd feb, really struggling with positivity but trying to just be in the moment :) hope we all have healthy sticky beans :thumbup:


----------



## eme

it's funny, sometimes it doesn't matter how much you know....how much you have heard a symptom turn out to be just fine. When it happens to you, you can't help but worry!!!

Had some brown spotting this morning when I wiped :wacko: I don't have any cramps or anything like that, just the normal twinges and whatnot you have in the first 12 weeks. It's still unnerving when it happens, regardless!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hi, hope I can join this thread? I just found out I am pregnant again this morning. I had an MC at 5 weeks in February, so I'm happy but cautious and a bit scared. I feel different from last time, more sicky and things are tasting weird, I didn't have any of this last time, so fingers crossed! 

Eme, I believe brown blood is old blood, so might be left over from implantation maybe? It should be ok x


----------



## eme

I'm thinking maybe that's so. I had an extremely small spot of brownish a few days ago as well (always only when I wipe). I had some pink cm approximately 9 days after ovulation as well. So I'm hoping all of it is related to implantation. I have no cramping whatsoever (a few twinges near ovaries but that's it) so I'm taking comfort in that =)


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies - I got my BFP on Monday night, had a M/C in July last year around 6 weeks. Had my hCG levels done today so I am praying for some good numbers tomorrow morning!


----------



## slowloris

hello,
we drove past the docs today, so i thought id pop in and make an appointment. so im going in tomorrow afternoon to tell the doc and get the ball rolling. feels so early to be going in! first time i went in at 6 weeks and 2nd time at 5w2d and tomorow ill only be 4w5d! 
ahhh well i have a few questions and i want to make it clear that i dont want the same midwife again. :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Felt weird going in so early for me too slowloris. I was 3w6d when I went yesterday :haha:. Every other time I've gone closer to 6 weeks. The chemical in March made paranoid.

Hope that appointment goes well and you get a fabulous midwife this time around.


----------



## babyfeva

MrsPoodle said:


> Hi, hope I can join this thread? I just found out I am pregnant again this morning. I had an MC at 5 weeks in February, so I'm happy but cautious and a bit scared. I feel different from last time, more sicky and things are tasting weird, I didn't have any of this last time, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Eme, I believe brown blood is old blood, so might be left over from implantation maybe? It should be ok x

Congrats and welcome Mrs. Poodle!


----------



## babyfeva

detterose said:


> Hi ladies - I got my BFP on Monday night, had a M/C in July last year around 6 weeks. Had my hCG levels done today so I am praying for some good numbers tomorrow morning!

Congrats and welcome! Best of luck with your numbers tomorrow!
I had my beta checked Monday and am at 4548 at 5 weeks. Today I do them again to see if there's a rise. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babyfeva

eme said:


> I'm thinking maybe that's so. I had an extremely small spot of brownish a few days ago as well (always only when I wipe). I had some pink cm approximately 9 days after ovulation as well. So I'm hoping all of it is related to implantation. I have no cramping whatsoever (a few twinges near ovaries but that's it) so I'm taking comfort in that =)

I'm glad to hear the spotting stopped. I remembered having that with last 2 pregnancies. I know it's nerve wrecking but I think you're fine. :)


----------



## eme

Thanks! Yeah, I'm feeling much more at ease today. I just have to keep reminding myself that your body definitely lets you know when something isn't right so unless it's an obvious issue to not freak out too much. And again, I think my mantra this time around is "if something is going to go wrong, there's not really anything you can do to prevent it." 

I mean, yes, there are certain steps you can take to ensure the health of your baby (vitamins, progesterone if you need it, etc) but really, at the end of everything, the health of the pregnancy is kind of out of your control (albeit you're doing everything standard that one should be doing).

It was just, yesterday when the spotting started, I started thinking....crap, is this a chemical that I caught??? I can't believe I'm hitting 5 weeks already tomorrow!!! haha


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new Ladies!!
detterose- praying for good beta numbers!
babyfeva- great numbers for you!! Praying that they rise for you ;)
Eme- how are you doing today?


----------



## marathongirl

eme- we must have posted at the same time!! Glad you are doing better :) it is such a challenge to be PAL. We just have to take it one day at a time and be thankful for every day we are pregnant


----------



## eme

marathongirl said:


> eme- we must have posted at the same time!! Glad you are doing better :) it is such a challenge to be PAL. We just have to take it one day at a time and be thankful for every day we are pregnant

I agree, it's a constant effort to remind myself...moment by moment...to ENJOY each day, each moment that baby is with me! I know when our lo's aren't so little anymore we'll think back to all of this with fondness so I"m making a concerted effort to be thankful! =)


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm good  can't believe the crazy dreams I'm having EVERY night since I got my bfp! So strange! 

5 sleeps til my scan......hurryyyyy up!!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## confuzion

Wow your scan is soooo soon jbaby!

I'm also doing well. Got my blood tests results back. All is well so far! Happy with my HPTs. I'm officially on progesterone. It makes me sooo sleepy. Nice to take before bed because it works like a sleeping pill! Not that I need much help sleeping nowadays :haha:.


----------



## Jbaby90

I know right.....I can't wait!! I get nervous thinking about it though. I feel like I will just be dissapointed like every other time, an ultrasound has never been a happy thing for me :-(


----------



## confuzion

It will be this time :hugs:. It's time for all of our lucks to change.


----------



## Jbaby90

Hopefully it is


----------



## slowloris

i am trying to not other think but i am pretty worried. really hope this one is sticky. just taking each day as it comes. no cramping no bleeding so im still in for now!


----------



## slowloris

I think its bad news for.me, started spotting. Wishing the rest.of you h&h pregnancies. 
ill be calling the doc again Monday and asking wether i can have any tests done as its now three losses. X


----------



## babyfeva

slowloris said:


> I think its bad news for.me, started spotting. Wishing the rest.of you h&h pregnancies.
> ill be calling the doc again Monday and asking wether i can have any tests done as its now three losses. X

Praying for you. Hopefully the spotting is harmless. I too have to wait until Monday foe my third blood results because my numbers didn't double.


----------



## Jbaby90

Slowloris - fx the spotting is harmless......sending hugs!!


----------



## confuzion

Slow - spotting can mean nothing. Are you sure bean isn't sticking? Are you cramping? Are HPTs getting lighter?

Thinking of you :hugs:. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## ladders

Slow I hope your okay, I had spotting for the first four days after my bfp and hpts getting darker so hopefully wasn't anything bad, maybe this is the same for you? 
Keeping my fingers crossed bean is extra sticky for you


----------



## marathongirl

Slowloris- praying that the spotting means nothing.
babyfeva- hoping your numbers look good. Are you going for another beta? What were your other numbers? They definitely rise a lot slower once the number gets higher.
Is anyone having any major symptoms? Mine seem to come and go. I'm definitely tired and my sense of smell is increased. My boobs are tender on the outside but somedays more than others. 
Praying for sticky beans for all of us :)


----------



## confuzion

Today is a bad symptom day for me. It feels like they're going away. Breasts still tender but not AS tender it seems. Not feeling any nausea. No headaches thus far today.

I took a test and it looks the same as test from 2 days ago. So naturally I'm worried now :cry:.


----------



## RaspberryK

SL I had spotting throughout first tri with ds xx


----------



## savvysaver

Hi everyone!
Is there room for one more in this group? 

TTC for just over a year. I had an early m/c at 6 weeks back in December, started temping/opks and found that I had extremely short LP the last 5 cycles (8-9 days) and my OB told me nothing was wrong, to "have well timed intercourse 14 days before you start your period". Progesterone was only 7 when he checked it in March. Finally gave up on him, contacted an RE and scheduled an appointment, had to cancel my appointment due to my Grandfather passing away. Rescheduled my appointment for May 27th, RE was awesome and I was excited to finally be on the right track. 

Biggest surprise ever...got my BFP the next day, May 28th at 9dpo! Beta 34 at 10dpo and 135 at 12dpo...hanging tight until my ultrasound on June 25th! Hoping this is my rainbow!


----------



## babyfeva

marathongirl said:


> Slowloris- praying that the spotting means nothing.
> babyfeva- hoping your numbers look good. Are you going for another beta? What were your other numbers? They definitely rise a lot slower once the number gets higher.
> Is anyone having any major symptoms? Mine seem to come and go. I'm definitely tired and my sense of smell is increased. My boobs are tender on the outside but somedays more than others.
> Praying for sticky beans for all of us :)

My first betas was 4548 on Monday then 4802 on Wednesday. Apparently I was supposed to wait 3 days to test. Either way shouldn't they have gone up more than 254?! I'm so worried. I stressed about #'s with my last pregnancy that resulted in mm at 9 weeks.


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> Today is a bad symptom day for me. It feels like they're going away. Breasts still tender but not AS tender it seems. Not feeling any nausea. No headaches thus far today.
> 
> I took a test and it looks the same as test from 2 days ago. So naturally I'm worried now :cry:.

Try not to worry. I know it's easier said then done. I'm always worrying too. Ugh


----------



## confuzion

Thanks babyfeva. Joys of PAL. I'm actually feeling better now.

Hi savvy!


----------



## slowloris

Glad your feeling better confusion and fx for the rest of you. 
spotting turned heavier. Had a few drinks and confided in my best friend. Feeling ok about it. Now i can have tests to find out why it keeps happening. 
also going to wait until august now as have a few things planned where i want to be able to drink! Weddings and festivals! So hopefully by then we can make a bean and keep it sticking! Xx


----------



## confuzion

I'm glad you are feeling ok about it slow. Tests are a good idea. And enjoy the weddings and festivities :hugs:.


----------



## babyfeva

So sorry again, slowloris. Wishing you all the best for a sticky one soon!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats savvysaver!


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry slow :( I know you will get your rainbow!! Have a great summer doing all the fun things you want to do!


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies. can I join you all. I will be due all being well around the 17th of Feb <3

I got my faint bfp yesterday at 10dpo. after 18 months trying and a miscarriage in December. 

I will officially all being well miss my period tomorrow. My BFP was faint but photographic so not that faint :). 

I just want to get past 6 weeks and Ill feel a bit better I am currently petrified!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Mrs lemon!


----------



## savvysaver

Anyone ever have a day they don't feel the same symptoms? My boobs have hurt for days and today they really don't hurt. I am probably over analyzing but I just get worried.


----------



## marathongirl

Savvysaver- symptoms come and go and it's normal. It's just really hard when you're PAL.
Confuzion- I'm sorry. I just read your siggy :(


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats MrsLemon :)


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks marathongirl, I know I will feel better once I pass 6 weeks and have my scan at 7 weeks.


----------



## confuzion

I jumped the gun girls. I'm more than a little crazy today. I don't know if it's being PAL or my hormones or a combination. My ANSWER test was slightly lighter and I freaked out thinking it was over for me. Different brand test was actually a lot darker today than yesterday with the same urine. So I think it was the dumb test that had less dye in it. Anyway. Still pregnant! Haven't lost this one yet.

I will still be going in for one more beta this week to make sure either way so I can stop the progesterone if need be.


----------



## confuzion

savvy - my boobs are still sore but they're not AS sore. So when I POAS this morning and the lined seemed a little light I thought that's it the combination of lighter test and loss of symptoms means loss #4 is upon me. So you are not alone! Though ironically, today was my strongest symptoms day. I can't get myself to eat anything I feel so sick.

Congrats mrs. lemon!


----------



## marathongirl

Confuzion- so glad to hear you are still preggo :)
My boobs aren't AS sore this


----------



## marathongirl

To finsh what I was saying.... My boobs aren't AS sore this pregnancy but I am still bf'ing so I'm not sure how this affects things? I had my first 2 kids 14 months apart so was nursing the whole pregnancy and don't remember really sore boobs? Anyone know or experience this?
My main symptom is just pure exhaustion


----------



## babyfeva

Confusion. Hang in there and stay positive. We're here for you.


----------



## Jbaby90

Confuzion - glad the other test you used is darker and you have strong symptoms! Always good to put ur mind at ease!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Can I join please? I am due 17th of Feb and I am a bit nervous. I just pray this is my sticky rainbow.

Confuzion - I am glad that the tests are showing up better and that you have more symptoms hun. We are bump buddies and will have our rainbows in Feb.


----------



## MrsLemon

Angel baby_01 congrats we have the same due date <3 

Are you ladies doing anything different this pregnancy just to be extra safe.

Im eating really healthy no junk at all (unlike the tiny bit last time)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mrs. Lemon, that is lovely :) We are carrying our take home babies <3

I am taking aspirin and inofolic this time and did blood tests on insulin, progesterone and 11 other testings. Will hopefully get the results tomorrow when I go see my new obgyn. I also want to try eat more healthy, but stopping with exercises for the 1st trimester and will start again in my 2nd. With my pregnancy last year I think I over did it. :(


----------



## eme

MrsLemon said:


> Angel baby_01 congrats we have the same due date <3
> 
> Are you ladies doing anything different this pregnancy just to be extra safe.
> 
> Im eating really healthy no junk at all (unlike the tiny bit last time)

I'm eating healither as well as drinking a crap ton of water haha I've done a bit of reading about water intake during pregnancy and have been floored by how MUCH is effected by inadequate intake of water. Even miscarriage! SO I've been doing my 96oz (3-4quarts) every day and am not pushing myself, allowing myself to take it easy until LO snuggles in super tight ;-)


----------



## MrsLemon

oh and Mr husband has imposed a no sexy times rule!! as last time we had the night before the miscarriage and he has`nt forgiven himself so I understand :)


----------



## confuzion

Different from last time for me is the baby aspirin, the progesterone supplements, and an extra 1000 mcg of folate (folic acid) a day. We haven't had sex since ovulation lol and I don't think we will until after our scan. I feel very bad though. Might have to take care of the poor guy some other way though he would never complain. I also stopped exercising out of paranoia though I worked out pretty hard during my tww and all seems to be ok so far.

Eating healthy also but I was with my other pregnancies too.

Kept saying I wouldn't pee on anymore sticks. But used my last cheapie today and it has actually made me feel much better. So glad I did it. Now that I'm out, I definitely won't be testing :haha:.


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new Ladies :)
Hope everyone has had a great weekend! I'm sure there will be some scans soon. Fx'd for sticky beans!


----------



## savvysaver

I have to thank you ladies...I am going to bump up my water intake and I picked up a bottle of folic acid to take in addition to my vitamin. I guess it can't hurt. 

I am also taking the progesterone supplement, which I hope is helping.


----------



## marathongirl

Anyone else feel exhausted??? It's 6 pm and I want to go to bed!


----------



## Jbaby90

I fell asleep at 6.30 pm last night and slept for like 12 hours! I get exhausted!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yes, oh so tired!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hehe I can't keep my eyes open beyond 9pm in the evening and something very embarrassing to admit. I slept so good last night that I just woke in time to go to the toilet. Haha hubby thought it was funny. Oops!! :)


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi everyone - can I join in? Got my bfp yesterday, cautiously optimistic that this could be our rainbow baby! I'm 11dpo and feel tired (feel like I'm always yawning and stretching!) with sore bbs on and off, but no other noticeable symptoms. I have been craving specific things like a crazy woman in the last week but I think that's just me...it's too early for that isn't it?

Anyway, hello and fx'd we all get our sticky beans!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats woofie!


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome Woofie :) congrats!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats woofie!


----------



## marathongirl

Babyfeva did you get your beta results yet?


----------



## babyfeva

marathongirl said:


> Babyfeva did you get your beta results yet?

NOT YET! The waiting is killing me. Thanks for checking on me. I will post as soon as I find out.


----------



## babyfeva

Got my results. It's 5710. Progesterone at 13.6. Although they say it's good, I'm not so sure. First betas was 4548 then 4802. These were all 2 days apart. Shouldn't they have doubled?


----------



## marathongirl

Babyfeva- I'm not an expert so not sure but I do know that they double slower the higher the numbers? Will they do an early scan for you?


----------



## babyfeva

marathongirl said:


> Babyfeva- I'm not an expert so not sure but I do know that they double slower the higher the numbers? Will they do an early scan for you?

I'm sure they would but I'm already scheduled for June 25. I don't even want to think right now.


----------



## savvysaver

babyfeva, unfortunately I don't know much about the hcg numbers but I have heard what marathongirl said, that they rise slower the higher they get. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Welcome woofie. Congrats on your bfp


----------



## confuzion

Congrats woofie and welcome!

babyfeva - wish I could reassure you but don't know much about this. I thought it was supposed to double too but if your doc isn't concerned then don't be :)

I may be sticking with this thread a little more than the february hearts thread. Getting a little busy over there and some comments are annoying me (may be my pregnancy hormones lol) and just think I'm better off sticking with ladies who understand how scary first tri is for me.

Going in for repeat betas Thursday and I'm so nervous to get the results.


----------



## Jbaby90

I feel the same confuzion......I can't keep up over there!


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> Congrats woofie and welcome!
> 
> babyfeva - wish I could reassure you but don't know much about this. I thought it was supposed to double too but if your doc isn't concerned then don't be :)
> 
> I may be sticking with this thread a little more than the february hearts thread. Getting a little busy over there and some comments are annoying me (may be my pregnancy hormones lol) and just think I'm better off sticking with ladies who understand how scary first tri is for me.
> 
> Going in for repeat betas Thursday and I'm so nervous to get the results.

Not being paranoid but i hope none of my comments rubbed ya the wrong way! :flower: 

There's a particular poster there that kind of annoys me haha and I tend to just overlook her comments ;) Until I have concrete data about what's going on with mine I'm more comfortable over here. Same reason why I don't post a ton on the first tri board. And until I have some positive news I'm kind of just holding my breath. Trying to remain positive, but also balancing it with being realistic.


----------



## confuzion

Lol definitely not you eme. If anything you're one of the only reasons I keep going back there to catch up. One particular poster for me too. I hate to be a gossip queen but her username starts with a 'br'...yeah totally rubs me the wrong way.

And I agree I feel like I'm holding my breath expecting the worst to happen at any moment. I hope we're all into the fun trimester soon.


----------



## Jbaby90

confuzion said:


> Lol definitely not you eme. If anything you're one of the only reasons I keep going back there to catch up. One particular poster for me too. I hate to be a gossip queen but her username starts with a 'br'...yeah totally rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> And I agree I feel like I'm holding my breath expecting the worst to happen at any moment. I hope we're all into the fun trimester soon.

Completely know the person!!!!


----------



## eme

Bwhaha I hate to gossip too but yeah, same person :haha: her posts just reflect her age and it can be annoying. 

And good, glad it wasn't anything I said ;) all I want right now is an ultrasound! It would really help to know what's going on inside of me!


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: well glad you're in agreement and it's not my wacky hormones making me mean.

And ditto on the US though I know it would show nothing at this point. I just wish time would pass more quickly!

jbaby - how many days left?! Yours is coming up soon!


----------



## Jbaby90

1 more sleep til my ultrasound :-D 
16 hours and counting........ Lol


----------



## Katy78

Katy78 said:


> Congrats on your rainbows, girls. I hope they are your sticky beans.
> I had a miscarriage just over two weeks ago. I'm ovulating today. It's not very likely I'll get pregnant but a girl can hope, right?

Hi again. It looks like I might be joining you after all. AF is due today and I tested (in the middle of the night. I got two lines. I'm still careful but hoping this is my rainbow. I was really obsessed with POAS last time but I'll try to hold back a bit this time.


----------



## Jbaby90

Dammit.....the ultrasound clinic just called and changed my ultrasound to the next day. I guess it is only 1 extra day but I'm impatient lol!!


----------



## confuzion

Oh my gosh jbaby! I can't wait to hear all about it and hopefully see pics!

Katy - that's amazing! Congratulations! I definitely recommend holding back from the POAS! Caused me so much grief so now I tell everyone. Positive pregnancy test, yay you're pregnant, now put it away! Lol. I had days where it would be lighter than back to darker the next day ahh. Drove me nuts. Did a lot of crying. Upset my DH. It was awful and so not worth it.


----------



## confuzion

WHATT!! Do they not know there's like a community of women waiting for this scan! :haha:. Grr. Guess I can wait an extra day too.


----------



## Jbaby90

confuzion said:


> WHATT!! Do they not know there's like a community of women waiting for this scan! :haha:. Grr. Guess I can wait an extra day too.

Haha tell me about it!! Guess it's just an extra day bean can grow and make sure we can see it's hb!


----------



## babyfeva

Jbaby sorry to hear they pushed it back. That does sick but one more day for baby to grow. :)


----------



## confuzion

Very true :) 1 day and 16 hours? The countdown continues.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi C,

I totally understand about the Feb Hearts. Don't know about the other ladies, but can you make a Feb 2015 Rainbow gif with hearts for the month of love for us? I mean, we are all carrying rainbows around Valentines :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Aaaannnddd I will catch up soon. My phone battery is going, so will go on later today once it's charged. Hope you all have a lovely day! :)


----------



## MrsLemon

Ive used up all my tests not purposefully so i wont think about them in the cupboard :)

they have all got darker :) so feeling very happy!! woken up and hour before my alarm clock though this morning!! never been so happy to be awoken early ha x


----------



## Katy78

confuzion said:


> I definitely recommend holding back from the POAS! Caused me so much grief so now I tell everyone. Positive pregnancy test, yay you're pregnant, now put it away! Lol. I had days where it would be lighter than back to darker the next day ahh. Drove me nuts. Did a lot of crying. Upset my DH. It was awful and so not worth it.

I know exactly what you mean. I was like that in my last pregnancy. With my first, I only peed on two tests + digi.
With this one I might POAS a bit more often than that, but not like I did with my little :angel:. I'll also be doing a digi at 5 weeks. I never got to 3+last time.

I think I will stay with February Hearts (if this is a sticky bean of course). I agree with you that some are a bit difficult but others are very nice.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, can I join, got my BFP last week, and EDD would be 18 February.

It's only been 7 weeks since my loss (at 7.5 weeks) so I'm a nervous wreck, every time I go for a pee there's a moment of utter terror :dohh:


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah ladies there's so many rainbows due in feb... 

I'm totally with you on the poster in the &#9825; group and I've not been posting much. I'm pretty nervous even though I'm trying to be positive until proven otherwise but I've got little in the way of reassurance at the moment other than my dark tests but they were dark with the mmc too. 
I've got little/no symptoms too xx


----------



## 2014ismyyear

Hi can I join? I'm 5 weeks I had 2 miscarriages close together and have been trying ever since. I'm so scared I'm feeling a bit positive today as I'm now 5 weeks which means I've passed the point of both my losses


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome to the new ladies  congratulations!!!


----------



## savvysaver

I hope I wasn't too annoying yesterday on the hearts thread with all my posts about being dizzy/lightheaded. I do have to thank eme for posting suggestions for me. After a bunch of water, cooler temps and relaxing I started feeling much better. 

I like this group because everyone here understands when we are a bit nervous during this time in the pregnancy. With my m/c back in December my line never got darker, so I am excited and addicted to seeing that line get really dark. I know I should stop since I would freak out if the line got lighter. 

Jbaby, I am sorry you have to wait another day for your scan. Hoping it passing quickly.


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks!! Me too  

You were definitely not annoying with your symptoms!


----------



## 2014ismyyear

Has anyone else been suffering from lower backache? I've been trying to take it easy the last few days so not sure if it's just because I have been lying down loads ha


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks Jbaby, sometimes I feel too needy when I ask a bunch of questions and worry that others will find it annoying. I am pregnant with my first so I have no idea what to expect, especially since with my m/c I didn't have too many pregnancy symptoms other than nausea and a sore back. My OB's office was terrible to me so I never found out what happened. 
I switched hospitals and found a new OB and he didn't want to do any testing, just told me to have sex...good thing he mentioned that, I didn't know we had to have sex to get pregnant! :dohh: 
Finally decided I need to move on, get tested and figure out what was going on, we are in our early 30's...so we saw an RE, the next day I found out I was pregnant, they are amazing there and I am thankful to have such a great doctor and staff.


----------



## eme

Jbaby90 said:


> Dammit.....the ultrasound clinic just called and changed my ultrasound to the next day. I guess it is only 1 extra day but I'm impatient lol!!

 :wacko: Ugh, that stinks!!! Well, NOW it's only one more sleep til your scan!!! :happydance:



confuzion said:


> WHATT!! Do they not know there's like a community of women waiting for this scan! :haha:. Grr. Guess I can wait an extra day too.

 :haha: Yes!!!



NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, can I join, got my BFP last week, and EDD would be 18 February.
> 
> It's only been 7 weeks since my loss (at 7.5 weeks) so I'm a nervous wreck, every time I go for a pee there's a moment of utter terror :dohh:

I know how you feel, I've been spotting ever since getting my BFP 1.5 weeks ago and it's driving me NUTS! I've never had spotting before in my life, I've got no cramps so I'm hanging on to hope that baby is just kickin' up "dust" as he/she settles in!



RaspberryK said:


> Ah ladies there's so many rainbows due in feb...
> 
> I'm totally with you on the poster in the &#9825; group and I've not been posting much. I'm pretty nervous even though I'm trying to be positive until proven otherwise but I've got little in the way of reassurance at the moment other than my dark tests but they were dark with the mmc too.
> I've got little/no symptoms too xx

 I had wondered where you went, had me a little worried ;) my symptoms come and go, even varying throughout the day. When I first woke up this morning I thought to myself, "Crap, my sore boobs are gone!" then I got out of bed and did a little squeeze and I was like, nope! there they are!! haha I'm not having nausea so much as I'm having indigestion like a mad lady this time around!



savvysaver said:


> I hope I wasn't too annoying yesterday on the hearts thread with all my posts about being dizzy/lightheaded. I do have to thank eme for posting suggestions for me. After a bunch of water, cooler temps and relaxing I started feeling much better.
> 
> I like this group because everyone here understands when we are a bit nervous during this time in the pregnancy. With my m/c back in December my line never got darker, so I am excited and addicted to seeing that line get really dark. I know I should stop since I would freak out if the line got lighter.
> 
> Jbaby, I am sorry you have to wait another day for your scan. Hoping it passing quickly.

 Savvy not at ALL!!!!! I'm so glad you posted!!! If you look back a few pages you'll see who we're referring to, you probably can already guess anyways haha ;)



2014ismyyear said:


> Has anyone else been suffering from lower backache? I've been trying to take it easy the last few days so not sure if it's just because I have been lying down loads ha

Yes, I was trying to fold laundry yesterday and about every 3 t-shirts I had to bend over and stretch it out it kept cramping up on me. It was more my middle back, but yeah, it's achy!


***And last but not least, WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW BFP'S!!!!!


----------



## eme

savvysaver said:


> I switched hospitals and found a new OB and he didn't want to do any testing, just told me to have sex...good thing he mentioned that, I didn't know we had to have sex to get pregnant! :dohh:
> .

What a great suggestion!!! Maybe that's what we're all doing wrong :haha: ;) LoL I kid I kid


----------



## Katy78

Yeah, that's a good one... But guess what... It worked! Good thing the dr. told you that! :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

I kind of wished I never went in for blood work. All I do is think about those darn numbers over and over! It's driving me insane. Plus I don't really have much symptoms. I kind of feel like my exhaustion feeling is slipping away. Sorry to be a downer. I guess I won't really know until June 25. 

Welcome and congrats to all the newcomers. Also I feel the same was about the 1 poster on the other thread. I just don't really comment.


----------



## eme

babyfeva said:


> I kind of wished I never went in for blood work. All I do is think about those darn numbers over and over! It's driving me insane. Plus I don't really have much symptoms. I kind of feel like my exhaustion feeling is slipping away. Sorry to be a downer. I guess I won't really know until June 25.
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the newcomers. Also I feel the same was about the 1 poster on the other thread. I just don't really comment.

I hear ya! It's a 'damned if you do, damned if you don't' kind of thing :wacko: I'm going in today for my second blood draw, don't know what my first numbers were yet either since I had them taken on a Saturday. I know there's nothing we can say to take the worry away, just know we've got everything crossed with you and pray that your numbers are just being weird!


----------



## savvysaver

eme said:


> Savvy not at ALL!!!!! I'm so glad you posted!!! If you look back a few pages you'll see who we're referring to, you probably can already guess anyways haha ;)

I am glad I am not the only one who thought that poster was a little different. :winkwink:



eme said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> I switched hospitals and found a new OB and he didn't want to do any testing, just told me to have sex...good thing he mentioned that, I didn't know we had to have sex to get pregnant! :dohh:
> .
> 
> What a great suggestion!!! Maybe that's what we're all doing wrong :haha: ;) LoL I kid I kidClick to expand...

The best thing is that I e-mailed him that my LP was averaging 8-9 days and this is what he write me back: "Again ovulation occurs 2 weeks (approx) prior to the first day of your period. Ideally you would have intercourse 2-3 days prior to ovulation." :dohh::nope:


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi C,
> 
> I totally understand about the Feb Hearts. Don't know about the other ladies, but can you make a Feb 2015 Rainbow gif with hearts for the month of love for us? I mean, we are all carrying rainbows around Valentines :)

Yeah that's no problem I will work on it soon as I get a chance :)



Katy78 said:


> I think I will stay with February Hearts (if this is a sticky bean of course). I agree with you that some are a bit difficult but others are very nice.

Yeah there's a lot of nice ladies over there. I will still be going to catch up here and there over there definitely don't plan on leaving the group. Just will probably be posting more here.



NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, can I join, got my BFP last week, and EDD would be 18 February.
> 
> It's only been 7 weeks since my loss (at 7.5 weeks) so I'm a nervous wreck, every time I go for a pee there's a moment of utter terror :dohh:

Congrats! We're all in terror with you!



RaspberryK said:


> Ah ladies there's so many rainbows due in feb...
> 
> I'm totally with you on the poster in the &#9825; group and I've not been posting much. I'm pretty nervous even though I'm trying to be positive until proven otherwise but I've got little in the way of reassurance at the moment other than my dark tests but they were dark with the mmc too.
> I've got little/no symptoms too xx

Me too Ras. My symptoms seem to come and go a lot. Right now they're away. It definitely worries me. I feel almost nothing. Trying to be positive too but it's hard.



2014ismyyear said:


> Hi can I join? I'm 5 weeks I had 2 miscarriages close together and have been trying ever since. I'm so scared I'm feeling a bit positive today as I'm now 5 weeks which means I've passed the point of both my losses

Congrats! Passing the point of previous losses is always comforting and a great sign :)



savvysaver said:


> I hope I wasn't too annoying yesterday on the hearts thread with all my posts about being dizzy/lightheaded. I do have to thank eme for posting suggestions for me. After a bunch of water, cooler temps and relaxing I started feeling much better.
> 
> I like this group because everyone here understands when we are a bit nervous during this time in the pregnancy. With my m/c back in December my line never got darker, so I am excited and addicted to seeing that line get really dark. I know I should stop since I would freak out if the line got lighter.
> 
> Jbaby, I am sorry you have to wait another day for your scan. Hoping it passing quickly.

You were most definitely not annoying. In fact I wanted to respond to you and tell you I've gotten some dizziness too but thought my post would just get buried anyway lol.



babyfeva said:


> I kind of wished I never went in for blood work. All I do is think about those darn numbers over and over! It's driving me insane. Plus I don't really have much symptoms. I kind of feel like my exhaustion feeling is slipping away. Sorry to be a downer. I guess I won't really know until June 25.
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the newcomers. Also I feel the same was about the 1 poster on the other thread. I just don't really comment.

I'm sorry your betas are stressing you out babyfeva. We are all hoping you get the best outcome :hugs:. The day before yesterday I was thinking I had too much energy for things to be going well. Then the next day I was back to mid-day napping on the couch. I know I need to take my own advice on this because it worries me too but we can't judge how our pregnancies are going based on symptoms :hugs:.



savvysaver said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who thought that poster was a little different. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> I switched hospitals and found a new OB and he didn't want to do any testing, just told me to have sex...good thing he mentioned that, I didn't know we had to have sex to get pregnant! :dohh:
> .
> 
> What a great suggestion!!! Maybe that's what we're all doing wrong :haha: ;) LoL I kid I kidClick to expand...
> 
> The best thing is that I e-mailed him that my LP was averaging 8-9 days and this is what he write me back: "Again ovulation occurs 2 weeks (approx) prior to the first day of your period. Ideally you would have intercourse 2-3 days prior to ovulation." :dohh::nope:Click to expand...

All I can say is :dohh: to that doctor. They really think we are morons! When in fact I find most women on BnB know more about the menstrual cycle than most doctors. Aiaiai. I have no words. Lol.


----------



## eme

yeah, I agree, lots of great ladies in the other thread, it just moves so fast it's hard to keep up :) 

So I'm back from my second blood draw, the awesome guy who took it on Saturday was there (seriously didn't even feel the needle go IN OR out!) but alas it was the ~other~ guy who took my blood haha it was the normal pinch, etc but no bruise so I guess I still win haha Called my OB and left a message earlier about the spotting, they've been crazy short staffed lately (a few nurses are out on maternity leave) so it takes a few days to hear back on anything *sigh* 

I'll probably call Thursday if I haven't heard anything back about my message and/or my blood work results. I'm trying to convince myself that no call is a good sign because that means they're not too worried haha ;) Then again, they could just be waiting for my second betas to see how this is all heading before calling.


----------



## confuzion

FX all is well eme. I'm going in for another round of betas this Thursday and must admit I'm really anxious about it. So afraid to get bad news. Hopefully no news is good news for you :winkwink:

Angel - went ahead and made the rainbow image:

https://i.imgur.com/T8uq3iI.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2181381-february-2015-rainbows.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/T8uq3iI.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## 2014ismyyear

Good luck with your results eme and confuzion I asked them to do bloods but they said I had to wait till my scan


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion said:


> All I can say is :dohh: to that doctor. They really think we are morons! When in fact I find most women on BnB know more about the menstrual cycle than most doctors. Aiaiai. I have no words. Lol.

I totally agree, I spend a lot of time researching online and I constantly tell my husband that I think I know more than the doctors do! 

Thanks for the group image! I love it!! :flower:



eme said:


> yeah, I agree, lots of great ladies in the other thread, it just moves so fast it's hard to keep up :)
> 
> So I'm back from my second blood draw, the awesome guy who took it on Saturday was there (seriously didn't even feel the needle go IN OR out!) but alas it was the ~other~ guy who took my blood haha it was the normal pinch, etc but no bruise so I guess I still win haha Called my OB and left a message earlier about the spotting, they've been crazy short staffed lately (a few nurses are out on maternity leave) so it takes a few days to hear back on anything *sigh*
> 
> I'll probably call Thursday if I haven't heard anything back about my message and/or my blood work results. I'm trying to convince myself that no call is a good sign because that means they're not too worried haha ;) Then again, they could just be waiting for my second betas to see how this is all heading before calling.

I have tiny veins and it is painful for me to get blood draws. I always ask for a butterfly, they are smaller and don't hurt as much...of course it all depends on which Phlebotomist you end up with, some are just rough. I hope you hear your good results soon! :)


----------



## eme

*sigh* So I go to the toilet and despite nothing being on the paper when I wiped, there were about 3 drops of either dark brown or red (can't really tell) on my panty liner. I haven't had anything other than a few small streaks here and there on the panty liner before so the drops concern me. I'm sorry to be a broken record about my spotting but this just kind of made me sad.

The thing is, my boobs are KIIIIILLING me today, more so than the last few days. I still don't have any abnormal cramping to signal a problem I just don't understand why I continue to spot like this :( And I hate the fact that my OB's office is so ridiculously busy right now....I feel like I have to wait forever to get any response, it's just so hard not knowing.


----------



## confuzion

Ugh eme I 100% understand your concern. I wish your doctor would call you back. Because you're not cramping, I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. But I know without real reassurance from your doc that won't mean anything.

But with all 3 of my miscarriages, the spotting didn't last long before it turned into heavy cramps and heavy bleeding. And considering your symptoms are getting stronger. Most likely, everything will be OK :hugs:.


----------



## eme

and also, the progesterone supplements can cause everything that I'm considering a "pregnancy" symptom. Breast tenderness, headaches, nausea, tiredness, etc etc etc so on top of all of this I don't even know if I can trust my symptoms :nope: Just kind of bummed today :cry:


----------



## confuzion

I have the same concerns about the progesterone :(

Instead of making you feel better, I'm worrying with you!


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> Ugh eme I 100% understand your concern. I wish your doctor would call you back. Because you're not cramping, I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. But I know without real reassurance from your doc that won't mean anything.
> 
> But with all 3 of my miscarriages, the spotting didn't last long before it turned into heavy cramps and heavy bleeding. And considering your symptoms are getting stronger. Most likely, everything will be OK :hugs:.

:cry:


Doctor just called. HCG was 54 on Saturday.........53 today. She said depending on when I ovulated it could be that I'm still very early and implantation is just taking a while or that I'm at the beginning of a miscarriage. She said not to get too excited either way....to not count myself out because it could just be that it's getting off to a slow start. She wants me to come back next week for a third draw and see what's going on then.

I'm assuming this is either an ectopic or a miscarriage yet again :cry:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no eme can the they scan you as well? Xx


----------



## eme

She said at this point there's no reason to scan because, based on my numbers, nothing would be showing anyways. I just want to know why this keeps happening. We get pregnant on any month that we have good timing.....I apparently just can't STAY pregnant.


----------



## savvysaver

eme, I am so sorry! :hugs: I am hoping you are still early and implantation is taking a while. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## marathongirl

Eme- so sorry about your bloodwork and the spotting :( 
Babyfeva-I know what you mean about the numbers. I like to know what I'm up against but at the same time it stresses me out. 
Welcome to the new Ladies!!! So many Feb hearts :)


----------



## confuzion

I don't even know what to say eme. I want to stay keep hoping for the best but I know I would be feeling just as pessimistic and heartbroken if I were you. We are here for you :hugs:.


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> I don't even know what to say eme. I want to stay keep hoping for the best but I know I would be feeling just as pessimistic and heartbroken if I were you. We are here for you :hugs:.

Thank you so much, it really does mean a lot 

DH, even just through the phone (as he's stuck at work right now) has been wonderful and the best support I could ever hope for. He cries with me, but is strong for me too.

I know it's scary to see one of us drop off and I know we all sit around wondering if it'll be us next. Please do all that you can to cherish each day with your babies and don't let the sadness of one report put any unnecessary stress on any of you. I'll be poking my head back in from time to time to see how you're all getting along and to see your wonderful scan pics!!!!

Best of luck tomorrow JBaby, I'll be lurking for your post! :flower: :hugs: :friends:


----------



## 2014ismyyear

So sorry Eme here if you need to chat/ vent


----------



## confuzion

You are too sweet. Don't worry about us right now. I'm glad you have your DH. I don't know if I could have survived all I've been through the last year and 3 months without mine.


----------



## babyfeva

Thank you confuzion and ladies for your support. 

Eme- I'mean rooting for you! I'm so sorry that you have to go through this stress right now. We're all here for you.


----------



## Jbaby90

eme said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to say eme. I want to stay keep hoping for the best but I know I would be feeling just as pessimistic and heartbroken if I were you. We are here for you :hugs:.
> 
> Thank you so much, it really does mean a lot
> 
> DH, even just through the phone (as he's stuck at work right now) has been wonderful and the best support I could ever hope for. He cries with me, but is strong for me too.
> 
> I know it's scary to see one of us drop off and I know we all sit around wondering if it'll be us next. Please do all that you can to cherish each day with your babies and don't let the sadness of one report put any unnecessary stress on any of you. I'll be poking my head back in from time to time to see how you're all getting along and to see your wonderful scan pics!!!!
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow JBaby, I'll be lurking for your post! :flower: :hugs: :friends:Click to expand...

Omg I'm so sorry Eme!!! I can't believe it :-( it's such an unfair thing to happen! Sending hugs and strength xx


----------



## marathongirl

Eme- you will get your rainbow when the time is right :) so glad you have your dh. This will only bring you closer


----------



## confuzion

So guys I had some brown spotting and I freaked out. Haven't been testing the past few days and it really freaked me out. Took a pregnancy test ( thought maybe my hcg was dropping and a lighter test would show me). I'm not cramping at all. Anyway the test was the darkest I've seen yet. Finally noticeably darker than the control. 

I want to believe it's from the vaginal progesterone because I read it can do that. But it's always scary to see blood :sad1:.


----------



## Jbaby90

Fx it's just normal pregnancy sillyness and no harm! Fx


----------



## Woofie1015

Eme - I'm so sorry this is happening. :nope:

Babyfeva - June 25 may seem a long ways away but it will come sooner than you think! Hang in there!


It sounds like it must be spotting day or something...I just noticed some brown spotting too about an hour ago. Sigh. No cramping yet, so maybe it's fine? I'm trying to stay calm and busy around the house while I wait it out. Have some red peppers roasting in the oven to make pasta sauce tonight, the smell is certainly helping to distract me! :thumbup:


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> So guys I had some brown spotting and I freaked out. Haven't been testing the past few days and it really freaked me out. Took a pregnancy test ( thought maybe my hcg was dropping and a lighter test would show me). I'm not cramping at all. Anyway the test was the darkest I've seen yet. Finally noticeably darker than the control.
> 
> I want to believe it's from the vaginal progesterone because I read it can do that. But it's always scary to see blood :sad1:.




Woofie1015 said:


> Eme - I'm so sorry this is happening. :nope:
> 
> Babyfeva - June 25 may seem a long ways away but it will come sooner than you think! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> It sounds like it must be spotting day or something...I just noticed some brown spotting too about an hour ago. Sigh. No cramping yet, so maybe it's fine? I'm trying to stay calm and busy around the house while I wait it out. Have some red peppers roasting in the oven to make pasta sauce tonight, the smell is certainly helping to distract me! :thumbup:

Keeping everything crossed for both of you that it's nothing but baby snuggling in tighter!!! 

Hope you all don't mind if I stick around a bit longer. I'm not comfortable on the other boards, but I want to cheer you all on and it helps to focus on happy things until I know more what's really going on with me.


----------



## confuzion

Hope it's nothing for both of us woofie.

Eme - you are a part of this thread :hugs: we definitely do not want you to leave. Especially when I'm still holding onto hope for you and your bean :hugs:.


----------



## Jbaby90

We definitely want you to stay here Eme!!


----------



## Woofie1015

eme i think it's great that you want to stay, it's such a good feeling to have ladies who understand in your corner! I agree that it helps to focus on happy things as you move forward. I think I saw another poster say this on the PAL boards but I do this too, sometimes I like to go into the older threads and check the siggys of those who were struggling and see that they have since had healthy babies...it makes me super happy that those ladies got their rainbows, and it gives me hope that I will too.


----------



## Woofie1015

Thanks confuzion! I hope so too. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Woofie - I totally do that too! And it gives me sooo much hope and always lifts my mood. There's a thread in the TTCAL section https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/729782-group-ttc-1-had-more-than-one-loss.html that made particularly happy because I'm TTC#1 with 3 losses and most of those ladies have had their rainbows!


----------



## eme

You all are just wonderful!!!:flower: :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> So guys I had some brown spotting and I freaked out. Haven't been testing the past few days and it really freaked me out. Took a pregnancy test ( thought maybe my hcg was dropping and a lighter test would show me). I'm not cramping at all. Anyway the test was the darkest I've seen yet. Finally noticeably darker than the control.
> 
> I want to believe it's from the vaginal progesterone because I read it can do that. But it's always scary to see blood :sad1:.

I'm really hoping the spotting is just from the progesterone. The positive thing is your test is super dark!!


----------



## babyfeva

I agree Eme, stay! Don't leave us. You are so supportive and positive. We definitely need that around here.


----------



## babyfeva

Woofie, I hope your spotting is harmless. I too had spotting on and off with my son and it all worked out fine.


----------



## Katy78

eme, I'm so sorry you are going through this again. Please, don't give up hope. There is a special little rainbow baby out there, waiting for you to be his/her mommy.

confuzion, woofie, I know how stressful it is to start spotting. I really hope it's nothing. It often is.

I POAS again yesterday evening and the line appeared faster and was thicker. But it was the same in my last pregnancy. I'm even comparing tests (photos) which were taken on the same dpo... Luckily I only have 4 tests left. I don't plan on buying any more, only a digi to hopefully see a 3+.


----------



## 2014ismyyear

The darker test is a positive sign! Fingers crossed the spotting is nothing to worry about x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry you are going through this eme :( Please stay. Xxx


----------



## tjayne07

Can I join you ladies?
I found out last week im pregnant. I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks 3 years ago and although i wanted nothing more than to become pregnant again...im so scared!
Im suffering with nausea and hunger and tiredness so im hoping its a good sign :)
My edd by my calculations is 3rd Feb 
:hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats and welcome!! 
Our edd is the same


----------



## Woofie1015

Congrats and welcome tjayne!!

confuzion - how are you doing today?

I am super happy to report that the spotting stopped last night and there seems to be no sign of it today!! :happydance:


----------



## Katy78

Great news, woofie :happydance:!

Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ladies do you mind if I join you? I am expecting and due February... 12 or 15, depending on who you ask. ;) my name is Vicky and we found out last week that our rainbow is here and hopefully is to stay! 

I had a miscarriage in January 2013 at around 9 weeks - baby stopped growing at 6 but kept its little heart besting for there more. My fighter. <3 

I then had a chemical this February. 

Initially I felt positive about this pregnancy. Now I'm nervous. My betas were good but my progesterone is low, like it was with my first angel. I just feel like I need to surround myself with people who understand... :flower: 

Wishing you all the best! :)


----------



## Mommy2missR

swanxxsong said:


> Ladies do you mind if I join you? I am expecting and due February... 12 or 15, depending on who you ask. ;) my name is Vicky and we found out last week that our rainbow is here and hopefully is to stay!
> 
> I had a miscarriage in January 2013 at around 9 weeks - baby stopped growing at 6 but kept its little heart besting for there more. My fighter. <3
> 
> I then had a chemical this February.
> 
> Initially I felt positive about this pregnancy. Now I'm nervous. My betas were good but my progesterone is low, like it was with my first angel. I just feel like I need to surround myself with people who understand... :flower:
> 
> Wishing you all the best! :)

Are they giving you supplements? And you are more than welcome to join us! We have all been there. :hugs:


----------



## eme

Well, the spotting got a bit heavier yesterday, to the point I was expecting to start actual bleeding soon. But it seems to have slowed to the point of stopping. I also up'd my intake of progesterone suppositories from one 100mg once a day to twice a day since I know it can't hurt. 

Wondering if maybe that's why the spotting has slowed. It's still brown, no red, no cramps, and there's been little tiny stringy bits (similar in diameter to saffron threads and about 1mm in length). I honestly have no idea what to think, I guess it's not over til it's over....but I've resigned to this not ending how I hoped. At least now we know the mc in March wasn't a fluke and clearly (if we lose this one too) there's something wrong that needs to be addressed.

___________________________________

Jbaby, when is your scan today??

Confuzion, how are you today? Has the spotting slowed?

How's everyone else doing? And welcome to the new ladies!!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome swan, I know we were chatting on the other feb thread and I am just as nervous as you are! I had low progesterone back in March so my RE didn't even mess around and prescribed me 200 mg of progesterone taken vaginal each day. They didn't do a progesterone lab since they were sure it would come back low.

eme, thinking of you and sending big hugs. :hugs:

jbaby, hoping your scan went well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mommy2MissR: thankfully yes! I am taking 200mg a day. Hoping it will help! I will know on July 1 at my ultrasound if things are stable. :) 

Eme :hugs: I've been thinking and praying for you! 

Savvy I am glad they're being proactive with you! I'm grateful my OB is taking it all seriously and I wish I could stop worrying since it's beyond my control now! lol. So much easier said than done!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hi..

Can I join? :)

I found out on Monday that we're are expecting. I have a nearly 3 year old son & I had a miscarriage in February.

Our EDD is Feb 17..

Soo excited but so nervous at the same time. We want this baby so bad, scared of going through another miscarriage. It was so heartbreaking :(

Sorry for all the losses & congratulations on all the new pregnancies :) xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Swan that is soooooo true!!!!!! Stress is bad for babies, but how do you stop stressing?? I lost both my last two at 6w2d, well that is when they stopped developing. Today I am 6w3d, and things seem to be going a'ok. My scan is tomorrow, but I am so super nervous. My husband opted to not go, so I will be there by myself for the moment of truth. I just want everything to be okay... it stinks being jaded by loss.


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies.

Woofie glad to hear the spotting has stopped. 

Eme- feeling oh do hopeful for you. 

Jbaby- how was your scan?

Mommy2miss- best of luck on your scan tomorrow. 

Welcome new ladies and ladies from the other Feb thread. 

Today, I'm trying to stay positive! I've been bloated the last 3 days so maybe that's good. Plus I kind of have this nagging feeling like I'm going to start AF but it's not a cramp. Maybe uterus stretching out? Anyways I'm trying to take it 1 day at a time since I have no control. I just can't wait for my first scan on June 25! On June 28 I have my first prenatal appt which I'll be 9 weeks. That's when my last baby stopped growing. I'm going to try and ask that day if she could do a repeat scan to give me peace of mind. Does that sound crazy?


----------



## savvysaver

swan, I hear you! I keep telling myself there is nothing more I can do and I need to stay positive and know that everything will be okay. I know another beta won't "save" my pregnancy but it will just make me feel so much better knowing the numbers are headed in the right direction.

babyfeva, yay for June 25th scans, that is my date too! I don't think any requests are crazy. 

Mommy2missR, glad you have your scan tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and sending positive, sticky vibes for your bean. 

Welcome ShamzLovesKai!


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome to those who just joined  

My scan is this afternoon (it's 9.30am here right now) 
6.5 hours to go!!! Lol


----------



## confuzion

Welcome tjayne, swan, and shamz. 

Thank you woofie and eme for asking. It has been a busy exhausting day so didn't get much of a chance to get on BnB but the spotting comes and goes. Very light and no fresh blood so I'm not worried about it. It doesn't really feel like anything is wrong. Of course the progesterone could be masking miscarriage symptoms so we'll see. I have another appointment tomorrow. Will get another beta-progesterone blood test and we'll see if my numbers are good. Feeling oddly optimistic. Hope it doesn't blow up in my face lol.


----------



## confuzion

Can't wait for your happy update jbaby!

Eme - I'm on 100 twice a day so now we're taking the same amount :). I hope it turns out well for both of us.


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new Ladies :) it's getting so busy I can't keep up!!

Jbaby- good luck with your scan!!!
Confuzion- I am taking 200mg of progesterone a day as well.

I have a scan tomorrow as well. Fx'd all is well.


----------



## confuzion

Yay two scans! Can't wait for the updates ladies. No more spotting since this afternoon for me. Since the progesterone stopped erhm leaking :haha:. I think it doesn't agree with my lady parts.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

On what progesterone are you on ladies? I am on cyclogest 200mg that I use in the evenings. Would be interesting to hear what you are using. :)


----------



## confuzion

I'm on prometrium. It's like a little pink/peach ball. It can be taken both orally and vaginally :). I take 100 mg before bed then 100 mg again when I wake up in the morning but then go back to sleep again lol. I choose to do it vaginally because I believe you get less side effects that way and it's more direct.


----------



## confuzion

We're exactly a week apart angel!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Those sound nice. I have torpedos............. :( they are huge!!!! 

Yay for being one week apart! Oh, my due date changed to 16th of Feb since I calculated from ov date. So my ticker will go to 4+2 soon, but I am still actually 4+1. Will change my siggy later on the laptop.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I go by LMP too since that's what doctor's go by. I should technically be 5+3 since I ovulate early. But I think this one was a late implanter so might actually be right on schedule with LMP regardless lol.


----------



## confuzion

Did a google search. Those things ARE huge :rofl: @ 'torpedoes'!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hehe feels like I am using a soapy tampon whilst actually being pregnant............


----------



## confuzion

LOL yeah I've been using pantiliners at night. Otherwise I wake up to an icky situation.

Why did they put you on progesterone Angel? Did you ever get your result from the progesterone blood test?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

They never send it through, but the doctor said that two losses are too many and usually the cause of miscarriage are low progesterone, blood clotting and something wrong with baby itself. That is why he put me on progesterone, ecotrin and extra folic acid.


----------



## MrsLemon

had a terrible dream last night that i started to bleed just like last time! I`ve woken up so upset. every little twinge I think is a cramp and I`m petrified about going to the toilet in-case there's blood!!

i did another clearblue digital this morning and despite it saying pregnant in less that a minuet it took ages for the conception to come up and it still says 1-2 weeks and I guess I was hoping for a 2-3. do you think this is normal?


----------



## Katy78

Welcome to ladies who joined.
Good luck with your scans, Jbaby and Mommy2missR.
I'm not on progesterone. I have some at home, I got it when I was spotting just before the mc, but I'm not taking it. I don't think low progesterone is a problem for me. My problem is high FSH. I gor pregnant twice on clomid (it really shouldn't have worked, high FSH - and I'm saying pre-menopausal levels - means either that your chances of getting pregnant are extremely low or there is a high chance of mc if you happen to get pregnant after all). In spite of that, I'm feeling rather optimistic. Still, I'm terrified every time I go to the toilet, especially with No.2...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

MrsLemon, please don't trust the cb digi for progression. It cause many ladies unnecessary stress. Also, I think the dreams are just reflecting our inner fear and doesn't always mean something. I know it's hard, but try not to stress and don't test anymore. Chuck the tests away. I get some cramping as well, but read that implantation is still in progress at week 4. From week 5 onward we still get af type cramps, but that could be due to stretching. Unless you are doubled in pain or start bleeding red I won't worry hun. Go enjoy a cup of tea. I prefer Rooibos because it does have a calming effect and contains no caffeine. <3

Katy, you are carrying your rainbow and all will be going well. Yay for feeling optimistic. I think we all do have a little fear although we are excited to be pregnant. :)


----------



## Katy78

MrsLemon, I missed your post because I took my time posting mine (I'm at work) so it posted after yours.
As Angelbaby_01 wrote, you shouldn't trust digi progression. They are often wrong (they weren't in my case unfortunately but I googled it a lot at the time and found a lot of stories of women who had that problem ad carried their little ones to term). Also, hcg levels grow with different rate in different women. So try not to worry (I know that can be impossible though...).
Try to take it one day at a time and enjoy every day of being pregnant.


----------



## Jbaby90

My scan went GREAT!!!! Saw our little bean with a heartbeat  

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/53C0D51F-6250-4418-9A30-21F6EE30D6E4_zpski7llc4p.jpg

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/9112A62A-C9B6-4268-88B7-804B615CB1BA_zpss0pafmmf.jpg


----------



## Katy78

Yay! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

Great news Jbaby! 


Can I ask a TMI question? I am also on the progesterone 200mg suppositories. I insert one each night. How far are you girls inserting them? I have little to no discharge, but when I get up in the morning there is a bunch of white bits in my urine. Hoping I am using them correctly!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jbaby, what a lovely scan pick. Congratulations hun! :)

Savvysaver, I didn't really look when I go to the loo, but I do get some white stuff on panties. Will need to get pantyliners today as well. 

I forgot to mention - I got my very first ever "O" in my sleep yesterday morning. I felt crampy afterward and was a little embarrassed. Lol I didn't even dream anything that could cause it!


----------



## savvysaver

I know I should stop testing but I still have a bag of those cheapie tests. Anyways the line is noticeably lighter today so I start to worry. I had one clearblue digital left so I took it and it came up quick "pregnant 3+", last week is was "2-3" so I feel better. Then I remember reading a long time ago about higher levels of hcg causing negative tests, I diluted my urine with a bit of water and my darker line was back. I think I will throw the rest of the tests away, I don't need another scare! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, throw them away!!! I am glad that you got a 3+ reading and got a darker line, but it might have caused unnecessary stress if the dye was less in the tests so I would suggest to stop testing :)


----------



## Katy78

savvysaver, yay for 3+! You can stop testing now.
I have about 4 ICs left. I'll pee on one this evening (last one was two days ago, wow). I'm only 4 weeks today and hormone levels shouldn't be too high yet. There should be a nice progression [-o&lt;
Angelbaby_01, I don't think I ever O'ed in my sleep, came close a couple of times. But I think that's more common in pregnancy. Like vivid dreams in general.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's really weird and not something I would like to experience again. I know some ladies say they liked it, but I don't. Feels way too weird!


----------



## savvysaver

Of course I ordered a box of frers off amazon yesterday, I will get them on Friday. I wanted to test and see how my lines look on those. Last Thursday the test line on the frer was stronger than the control line. I shouldn't have ordered more tests, why am I so addicted? :dohh:


----------



## eme

Jbaby what a wonderful scan pic! Congrats!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Shamz! :hugs: :dance: Congrats!

Mommy2MissR: I agree, it's nearly impossible. I hope all goes well with your scan though, and that it hopefully reassures you. :) :hugs:

Babyfeva: I don't think it's crazy to ask for a repeat scan due to that being the date of your previous loss. Always worth a shot for reassurance!

Savvy: it's a fine line between knowing nothing can be done but wanting that reassurance, right? :rofl: I have convinced myself to just let it go until my ultrasound. Only a couple of weeks of waiting... it won't kill me... right? :brat: Right! I try to insert mine as close to my C as possible. And yes, I notice there's slight residue in my urine in the morning, and have been wearing a pantiliner also. 

JBaby: so glad all went well with your scan! great pic! :)

Confuzion: keeping all fingers crossed and praying that your beta test goes well today! :hugs:

Marathongirl I hope your scan also goes well! So many scans this week, it's wonderful!

Angelbaby: I'm on a generic of prometrium, 200mg a day. :)

MrsLemon: I've had a few of those dreams too. They're awful. :hugs: I don't know how much to trust the CB digi tests. I was worried too as I got a 1-2 week over the weekend and expected more. But as I began reading, I saw lots of women who's betas reflected higher numbers than the thresholds listed for the tests. So I wouldn't be too concerned with the numbers on them. I know it's not easy to ignore them, but they're really not a good reflection of your pregnancy's progression. :hugs:

I think I finally caught up? haha. 

Today we have a tour and info session at the birthing center where I would like to deliver. I am praying it goes well! It seems to weird to tour it when I'm only 4 weeks pregnant, but they fill up fast and I have to get myself to this session before they'll enroll me into the birthing center's lineup for February -- which is smart, they want people to know what they're getting into ASAP rather than later. There's no option for epidural and such there. I am pumped for the potential of using a birthing pool and a midwife this go'round. :)

Hope you're all having a great day! Will be stalking for test results and scan results later! xoxo


----------



## confuzion

Jbaby - YAYAY !! Congrats girl! I am so happy for you! Can't wait for my own scan now but I've got a long wait yet lol.

marathongirl - can't wait for your scan pics too!

Mrslemon - please don't stress those CB digi tests. I have seen far too many women stress over them for nothing. Everything will be fine this time :hugs:.

savvy - Hitting the hook effect and still testing? :rofl:. You're too much! I am most definitely done testing. 

babyfeva - you should definitely bug them for a reassurance scan!

swan - let us know how you like that birthing center! I will be going pain-relief free for my eventual labor too. Will be using midwives and a tub also. So excited!

So yes my second beta-hcg and progesterone check is today. Hoping for some awesome numbers. Kind of feels like everything might be ok because I am definitely not symptom-free but I'm always afraid the progesterone I'm taking is masking a miscarriage so good numbers will give me some relief until my scan a month from now.

Oh, and I stopped spotting!! :happydance:. What a relief! I think the progesterone was irritating my cervix because I stopped putting in as far and the bleeding stopped. Of course it also could have been implantation bleeding that finally made it's way out. Either way, I'm glad it's done!


----------



## Mommy2missR

Thank you all for the postive vibes! My scan went well also, heard/saw the heartbeat of my tiny bean. Such a relief!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Have any of you ladies taken a CB Digi? I went to go and get one but panicked because I'm scared I'll see not pregnant. I've got 3 beautiful BFP's but just scared taking that test will end it all if it didn't show pregnant /:


----------



## Woofie1015

Jbaby and Momma2missR - YAY!!! :thumbup: So glad your scans went well! Another good step towards a h&h 9 months!

confusion - I was nervous when I saw that you had posted. :happydance: SO glad you stopped spotting!! Here's hoping that it's the last for both of us. Good luck with your betas today!


I'm 4+1 today (and officially 'late'!), and woke up with no spotting or cramping at all. I had some dull cramping and a tiny bit of spotting yesterday (like, 2 trips to the bathroom and that was it). I'm thinking the dull cramps were just stretching? Also, I'm going to go ahead and call the doc tomorrow to set an appointment. I'm not sure if they'll see me any sooner since I've only had one mc, but it's silly of me to just put it off.

I'm also down to my last cheapie test - gonna take it tomorrow and be done with it! :)


----------



## MrsLemon

thank you so much ladies!! tried to relax today 

i have quite a physically demanding job as an early years teacher so ive told the ladies at work so they can help assist me with the heavy lifting so i wont have to worry as much 

this thread is such a great support cant wait to see us all grow together x


----------



## eme

Mommy2missR said:


> Thank you all for the postive vibes! My scan went well also, heard/saw the heartbeat of my tiny bean. Such a relief!!!!!!!!!!!

How wonderful!
Congrats!!!


----------



## eme

I'm so glad to read all the great reports of spotting stopping, great scans, etc....hooray!

So my spotting continues, still no cramping, etc I honestly don't know what to think. I've been reading that progesterone can even cause heavy spotting to bleeding so I'm reserving all judgement of my condition until I get my third blood draw. Honestly there's a big part of me that wouldn't really be all that concerned of the spotting had my hcg numbers come back doubled. So we will see! 

On another note, I'm working a flight to Amsterdam tomorrow and the hubs is coming along for my stay there over the weekend so that will be nice. I hope to be able to update everyone next week with the outcome of all of this!


----------



## MissEyre

Hi Ladies!

Mind if I join you over here? I like the vibe over here a little more than the Feb Hearts board, although I think I'll be maintaining a presence at both. Maybe it's because I'm 30 and I can definitely feel the age gap between myself and some of the other posters.

It's been fun to read through the previous pages to catch up on how y'all are doing.

Sorry to hear about the spotting that some of you are having. I've had it a teeny tiny bit myself and it's nerve-wracking! I woke up yesterday morning feeling a little bit blue. No real reason why, just felt kind of off. I was hoping to feel back to my normal cheery self this morning, but I still feel like a waiting for something bad to happen. I'm worry prone, so I'm sure it's just hormones and anxiety. 

Anyway, I'm rambling. Mostly just wanted to drop in and say hello. I hope everyone is feeling good and that the fatigue isn't taking over too much.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome MissEyre :flower: 

I hope you will feel better soon :hugs:

I find both groups lovely and most of us are in both groups :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome miss eyre :). I like both groups too but just feel more at home here. 

Had my betas and progesterone drawn. If the results are good I will officially be attached to this pregnancy! Scary thought when I've been let down so much. Still no spotting. I keep checking haha.


----------



## confuzion

Oh and congrats mommy2miss!!!! That's great news about your scan :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Mommy2MissR! I am so glad your scan went well! :hugs: Such great news. :)

Welcome MissEyre :flower: So glad you're joining us! 

I took a CBdigi and regret it. I got all wrecked about my hcg levels, which turned out fine in the end. So I am DONE testing. :rofl:

Confuzion I will definitely let you know! I've heard great things, so am looking forward to it immensely. :) I hope all goes well for you today!


----------



## Mommy2missR

confuzion said:


> Welcome miss eyre :). I like both groups too but just feel more at home here.
> 
> Had my betas and progesterone drawn. If the results are good I will officially be attached to this pregnancy! Scary thought when I've been let down so much. Still no spotting. I keep checking haha.

When will you get those results? Tomorrow?


----------



## confuzion

Yes hopefully!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I know it will be great news C :)


----------



## MissEyre

confuzion said:


> Welcome miss eyre :). I like both groups too but just feel more at home here.
> 
> Had my betas and progesterone drawn. If the results are good I will officially be attached to this pregnancy! Scary thought when I've been let down so much. Still no spotting. I keep checking haha.

Thank you! Hope your betas come back good! FX!:happydance:


----------



## Katy78

Mommy2missR, congrats! It's a great relief to see the heart beat.
Welcome, MissEyre.
I POAS again and the line is darker. I'm exactly 4 weeks pregnant today. I'll wait till I get. 3+ before calling my ob/gyn. I'll have a scan at appr. 8 weeks.
I hope everyone id doing great.


----------



## Jbaby90

M2mr - yay so happy you saw your bean and it's heartbeat!!! Such a great feeling isn't it! :-D 

Confuzion - my fingers are crossed that your results come back fine but I'm sure they will  

Welcome misseyre!!!


----------



## savvysaver

swan, yep, I know those silly lines aren't going to keep me pregnant. I guess I am just so dang excited that I just keep testing. When I had my m/c the lines never really got darker so it really excites me that these are dark. I have been using a preseed applicator to get my progesterone pill way up there, it works good. I hope you had a good tour of the birthing center!

confuzion, glad you stopped spotting!! Fx'd for good beta results!

MommytomissR, so glad you had a great scan! :)

MissEyre, hi! Glad you joined us here.

AFM, not much new today. I was so tired I fell asleep while I was reading through the threads here! I woke up really nauseous, since I ate lunch right before I fell asleep. Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome to the new Ladies!!
Jbaby- congrats on a great scan :)

M2mr- yay for seeing the hb! So happy for both of you :)

Confuzion- so glad the spotting stopped!

Afm- had my scan. Not quite what I has hoped. There was a gestational sac and a good size yolk sac but no fetal pole. I should be 6w3d from LMP but don't know when I o'd as I haven't been charting. They want me to go back in a week. I'm thinking this could go either way. I might have o'd late? Sorry to be a bit of a downer but I was hoping to see a hb at this point. Oh well I will know for sure in a week. Sticky dust to all :)


----------



## eme

Well, I'm making the decision to stop the progesterone. Very noticeable cramps have started tonight as well as dark red bleeding. It's not a lot of bleeding yet but is very noticeable when I wipe with clots and whatnot.

I have cried some, but at the same time I'm now rather focused on getting to the bottom of why I can never get past 6weeks. My last pregnancy I didn't mc until 10w2d but the baby never developed past 6w3d. Wishing you ladies nothing but the best. 

I'll pop in from time to time once my heart has healed a bit to see how you're all getting along. Thank you for everything and I hope by the end of the year we've gotten this thing figured out so that we can keep our babies. :cry:


----------



## confuzion

eme that breaks my heart :cry:. I am so sorry. I hope you will be back carrying your rainbow soon.

marathongirl - I think you probably just ovulated late or you've got a slow grower. Some baies like to take their time. FX the next scan shows a big baby. It's personally why I'm waiting until later for a scan. Because I know I will worry unnecessarily if we don't see anything when it's most likely just too early.


----------



## savvysaver

Hugs eme, I hope you and your doctors are able to figure out what is going on and get you your rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

marathongirl said:


> Welcome to the new Ladies!!
> Jbaby- congrats on a great scan :)
> 
> M2mr- yay for seeing the hb! So happy for both of you :)
> 
> Confuzion- so glad the spotting stopped!
> 
> Afm- had my scan. Not quite what I has hoped. There was a gestational sac and a good size yolk sac but no fetal pole. I should be 6w3d from LMP but don't know when I o'd as I haven't been charting. They want me to go back in a week. I'm thinking this could go either way. I might have o'd late? Sorry to be a bit of a downer but I was hoping to see a hb at this point. Oh well I will know for sure in a week. Sticky dust to all :)

Fx you just ovulated later and egg was a late implanter! That's good there was a yolk sac though :-D I'm sure you will see more in a week!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm so sorry Eme xxxx sending hugs xxxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm soo sorry Eme. I pray the doctors can help you come to a conclusion and you get the baby you deserve. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Savvy: Oh I understand completely! Seeing a progression is a blast! POAS is so dang addicting! :rofl:

Marathongirl: From personal experience between myself and many of my close friends/relatives, the doctor's usage of LMP often differs from the actual O date (I've always O'd 4-5 days later than my doctor INSISTS I did, even when I have charts to prove it. Annoying!) So I would say there's a good chance you O'd later than they expected/you expected. I hope and pray that next week's ultrasound reveals far greater things for you! :hugs: :flower: You're not being a downer! It's hard at this stage -- the early ultrasounds can be so frustrating because you want so badly to be reassured, but so much development occurs in such a short period of time, it's misleading sometimes too. Hopefully next week they'll be able to see a fetal pole and you can rest a little easier. :)

Eme, I am so, so sorry love. :hugs: My heart aches for and with you right now. :( I wish there was something more I could do or say but I know nothing erases that pain. I will be thinking of you and praying that they're able to help you find the answers you're seeking. xoxo

Birth Center tour went well, decided it's definitely where I will go for delivery. :) I am relieved. However it was a strange mix of emotions being there - excitement over the planning process of delivering there and pleasure over finding a place that meets my needs AND wants, but also a huge, sickening fear in my stomach about losing this baby also. We've made so many plans so early this time, mostly due to the birth center filling up so quickly/having all the tests and such that I haven't had with previous pregnancies (or at least, didn't have until it was too late)... it feels like I should be a lot further than 4 weeks! But I'm not... and it both scares and worries me. I feel so positive about this pregnancy, but am afraid to get too attached too quickly even though I know that's impossible! 

Between the pregnancy hormones and my history, my brain's just a hot mess... as I'm sure all of you understand. I'm just so grateful that BNB has offered me a haven in which I can bury myself, surrounded by others who get it since most of the people in my RL right now really have no clue. 

ANYWAY. Sorry. Talk about being a downer! :rofl: I just had to get that off my chest. 

I better get some sleep, but am hoping you all have a great night and a good day tomorrow! Confuzion, will be thinking about you and your test results, praying for good ones! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I'm glad you liked the birth center swan! Was waiting on your update! I'm definitely afraid of getting attached to this pregnancy. I definitely don't think I am at all yet. I was just talking to my husband today about it. Like I know I'm pregnant, but I just don't quite believe it will actually end in a baby. Might sound callous, but if we lost this one I would be more frustrated than sad. 

Not sure when I will start accepting that it might be for real this time. Maybe when I start to feel movement. Time will tell. Right now I'm in this weird limbo between TTC and celebrating pregnancy. Not really doing either.


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, so much to catch up on. Sorry if I miss anything/anyone.

Jbaby and Mommy2miss-congrats on wonderful scans!

Marathon, I'm so hopeful that you are going to see your baby next week. It's probably just a little too early still. Stay positive and hopeful. :)

Confuzion-can't wait to hear your update tomorrow!

Welcome to new ladies that I've missed. Congrats!!

As for me, my doctors office prescribed me progesterone pills (Prometrium) to take once at bedtime 200 mg because they said although my level is "safe" at 13.6 it has decreased from my last pregnancy. My last pregnancy was 29. something. However, I lost my last pregnancy at 9 weeks... :/ Also they've scheduled me for a scan on Monday, June 16 so I don't have to wait until June 25. I believe I'll be 7 weeks then so hopefully they see a heartbeat. I'm so nervous!


----------



## Katy78

eme, I'm so sorry. Take time to heal, pamper yourself, go on a vacation. And try to stay positive. There is a baby out there for you. Please stay in touch.

marathongirl, what size was your gestational sack? A fetus doesn't have to be seen before the sack reaches 22mm. A yolk sack is good news. All my crossables are crossed that you see your beany in a week.

I'm so glad it's Friday. I've been so tired all week. I don't remember being so tired when I was pregnant with my first. Maybe that's because I can't relax after coming home from work like I did last time. I am busy taking care of my son till he goes to sleep around 9pm. I don't mind at all, of course :winkwink:.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I know how you ladies feel about getting attached to this pregnancy. Just bought a digi test and so nervous to take it. Half of me is thinking if it's not a good result at least I know earlier rather than later but if it is a good result I know I will get more attached and scared to because anything could happen at any time.

Glad you liked the birthing centre Swan! X


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I took the Clearblue Digi and got Pregnant - 3+

I'm soo happy right now. Didn't think it would say pregnant let alone 3+ 

No more testing now lol. I've got the answers I need :) x


----------



## Katy78

Amazing!
Are you sure you're only 4+3? Or maybe you're having twins? :winkwink:


----------



## Jbaby90

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I took the Clearblue Digi and got Pregnant - 3+
> 
> I'm soo happy right now. Didn't think it would say pregnant let alone 3+
> 
> No more testing now lol. I've got the answers I need :) x

That's great :-D such a relief seeing 3+


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Haha!! Twins /: lol

It is great seeing 3+. My last AF was May 14 and I ovulated CD13. Usually a 28 day cycle. That makes me 4+3 right? Confused now the test said 3+.

Really want an early scan but have to wait until the 23rd to see my doc to try and persuade him to refer me for one. It's only a week and couple days away but feels so far away x


----------



## MrsLemon

finally phone the doctors to say I`m pregnant and was told the midwife wont need to see me until 8 weeks :/ 

that feels like an age away :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I got my second beta results today. Went in last week Friday at 11dpo and got 34.5 and then second draw was Monday 14dpo and got 233.3.


----------



## swanxxsong

Great results Angel! :hugs: Are you relieved to know your numbers are increasing? :)

Wow, 3+ already! Shamz are they doing betas on you, or just letting it go until your first appointment? Either way, that's great! I have to run to Target and am so tempted to get a digi "to reassure myself" but knowing me, it'll just throw me off more so I'm going to force myself to walk past the pregnancy tests... and right into the makeup department instead. :rofl: We'll see how successful I am! :brat: 

:hugs: Confuzion. It's so hard. There's so many times I wake up and then realize, "Oh... I'm... pregnant?" I think after so many dreams about being pregnant and waking up to see I wasn't (from the past), it's still trying to settle into my brain. I've planned so much more at such an early point than I did with my other pregnancies... between switching the doctors, early blood tests, early scan schedules, etc. Yet in others my brain is still detached and unable to believe it's real... fearing it will result in heartache. It's so difficult. :( I really hope today they call you with numbers that may be reassuring. :hugs: Will be thinking of you today! 

Cheers to Friday the 13th and a full moon! When I toured the birthing center last night, not a soul was in labor. I bet that changes tonight! :rofl: I have a full moon baby and the hospital was *insane *that night!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Nope not had any tests done. Really wanted them but haven't got a doc appt until the 23rd. Think I should still ask for them done? I'll be 5+6 or should I just ask for an early scan instead? Or both Lool..


----------



## swanxxsong

My guess is with a 3+ at this stage, your numbers are doing well. :) I wouldn't worry, esp since you have an appointment coming so soon. I'm sure once you meet with them, they'll have a plan of action for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just from personal experience, at 5+6 I wouldn't ask for an ultrasound, only because it can be tricky around that time frame. Baby starts to appear and develop heartbeat at 6 weeks, so I've found that ultrasounds done before that point can sometimes cause needless worry since many times you see nothing other than sac. That's just me; and why I pushed my ultrasound back to 7+2 so by that point, I will KNOW for sure if baby is on track or not. :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah that's what I meant. Sorry didn't explain properly. I'm going to ask my doc at my appt to refer me for one for about 6/7 weeks x


----------



## Katy78

I totally agree with you swan. Well, same goes for early testing. I did that anyway...


----------



## confuzion

I got my betas back. I think if this were my first pregnancy, I would be happy with the results. But because of my losses, I'm disappointed. And once again have lost any and all optimism for this pregnancy.

beta at 15 DPO: 174
beta at 24 DPO: 2168
Doubling time: 59.35 hours

I just wish it had doubled at closer to 48 hours. Even though it falls within "normal range", it just doesn't feel good enough.


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha sorry Shamz I misunderstood. Then I would definitely ask for a 6-7 week! No harm in asking! :) 

:hugs: I'm so sorry confuzion. I understand what you mean. It's hard when you want to be optimistic when things are 'normal' but not what you expect. :( Did your doctor have any opinion on it?


----------



## confuzion

Apparently my midwife was very pleased with the results. Wish I could say the same...


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion, sorry you are disappointed with the beta results. :hugs: I don't know much about betas except they are suppose to double, but I also thought I read that the further along you are the slower they double. Could they have doubled every 48 hours and just in the last day or two slowed down a bit? Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for you and your little bean. Hoping it snuggles in tight. Do you have another appointment?


----------



## Katy78

Confuzion, numbers seem good enough to me but I know what you're saying. Will you have your levels checked again in a couple of days?


----------



## confuzion

I haven't set it up yet but I will be going in for another beta this coming week. If it's still rising at a similar rate, then it might not mean the worst. I guess we will see.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I understand where you are coming from C. The numbers does look great to me, but if you are not confident about it then I do understand. I also heard that they can double slower later on, but not sure at what time frame. 

That said, I heard of many ladies that had a low number and went on having their babies and then you get me that had a high number at 7 weeks and still lost baby.


----------



## laodicean

Hi

Another PAL here with a February due date. Feeling really ambivalent about being pregnant - on the one hand, after my recent loss, this baby is very, very much wanted. On the other hand, after my recent loss (and all the others), I'm mostly convinced I'm going to lose it.

Plus I've found out so frickin' early - why do this to myself?! It's just more time that I have to worry!


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi everyone,

I love how active this thread is! It took me a while to catch up after being gone for a day. :) Glad to see some good news on this board for a lot of people! 

confuzion - I'm sorry the numbers weren't what you wanted to see. I want to give some kind of hopeful advice here but I've never had any tests before so I'm just sending hugs. :hugs: I feel like it's good the numbers are still going up significantly though and I'm hoping for the best for you as time ticks by!

laodicean - Welcome! It drives me crazy that I tested so early too (was going to a winery last Sunday and thought I should test 'just in case' - and there was the little no-wine line!) and now I've got ages to wait to see how everything plays out. I'm not even ready to change my status on my username yet, afraid to jinx it until I'm at least past where I was before (5 weeks).

AFM, I sucked it up and called the doctor today, and spoke with the nurse. They are bringing me in for blood work on Monday and Wednesday, which I'm super excited about since I assumed that I would have to have another loss at least before they'd want to do early testing. So yay! :happydance: Now here's hoping the weekend flies by and I get some good numbers next week!


----------



## MrsLemon

evening ladies,

After a Friday the 13th of terrible luck and a few cervix pains, I caved and bought another pack of clear-blue digital`s. After still getting the pregnant 1-2 yesterday morning i was convinced another loss was coming my way..

but i just took a test with a two hour hold and I got pregnant 2-3 weeks :) so so happy its gone up.

really hope this is it!


----------



## swanxxsong

laodicean: welcome! :happydance: I said the same thing -- I found out around the same time you did and I thought, "Why do I do this to myself so early?" :rofl: Congrats and welcome to the group!

confuzion: I'm glad she seemed pleased. I understand your disappointment and hopefully you'll get a great, reassuring test next week. I think they sound great so far, but hopefully the next will reassure you more. :)

Congrats MrsLemon, that's great!


----------



## savvysaver

laodicean, hi and welcome! I was so excited to find out I was pregnant so early (9dpo) but now I feel like I am wishing away days until my ultrasound.

woofie, glad they are bringing you in for testing! 

mrslemon, great news on the digi! 

I tested at 9dpo because I felt really funny, sore boobs, heartburn, headache, tired and the previous 4 cycles only had 8-9 day LP. I was convinced I was out for the month and was in the process of scheduling a hsg and a CT scan (GI related) - so I was totally shocked. Anyone else here have a very short LP?


----------



## laodicean

My LPs only been 9-10 days since my mc at the end of March. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant this cycle - had some dark brown spotting on 9dpo. And then yesterday when I should have had AF&#8230; nothing. So I tested! And lo and behold, two lines.

Was convinced I'd never get pregnant with a short LP. Used to having 13 days at least!


----------



## savvysaver

I didn't chart before my m/c in December so I have no clue what kind of LP I had. After my m/c I got super serious and started temping and using opks 2-3 times a day. I was convinced after 2 months that my LP was preventing me from getting pregnant. Took a while to get into see the RE and had to cancel my first appointment due to my Grandfather passing away. I knew I didn't have a good chance with the short LP, so I am honestly shocked. I told my husband I will do anything to get out of the CT scan I didn't want to have...that includes getting pregnant! :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Confuzion - I'm sorry you aren't happy with your betas :-( I think those numbers look good but I understand your dissapointment!


----------



## Woofie1015

:happydance::happydance: Yay MrsLemon! Sticky baby dust to you!!


----------



## confuzion

That's great news mrs. lemon!!

Thanks girls. After doing a lot of reading and research, I'm satisfied that my numbers are normal so feeling better again. I wanted to have a super fast doubling time thinking it would reassure me, but in truth, nothing will reassure me until this baby is in my arms. So back to limbo until I have a scan. Still anxious and I hope all the stress and anxiety is worth it for me come some day soon.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome laodicean! 

Hope your blood test gives you some reassurance woofie :D


----------



## babyfeva

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I got my second beta results today. Went in last week Friday at 11dpo and got 34.5 and then second draw was Monday 14dpo and got 233.3.

Nice increase! Yay!


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion-I understand how you feel about your betas. I honestly think yours are just great! My numbers weren't even close to doubling. Mine were 4548, 4802, 5710 all within 2 days of eachother. I'm super worried too. I'm now on progesterone which I've never taken before. I guess I'll get some answers with my scan this Monday. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## babyfeva

laodicean said:


> Hi
> 
> Another PAL here with a February due date. Feeling really ambivalent about being pregnant - on the one hand, after my recent loss, this baby is very, very much wanted. On the other hand, after my recent loss (and all the others), I'm mostly convinced I'm going to lose it.
> 
> Plus I've found out so frickin' early - why do this to myself?! It's just more time that I have to worry!

Welcome and congrats!! I know how you feel about finding out early. I just wish I hadn't found out until I was already 8 weeks along! haha


----------



## babyfeva

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I took the Clearblue Digi and got Pregnant - 3+
> 
> I'm soo happy right now. Didn't think it would say pregnant let alone 3+
> 
> No more testing now lol. I've got the answers I need :) x

Yaay, for the 3+!


----------



## babyfeva

MrsLemon said:


> evening ladies,
> 
> After a Friday the 13th of terrible luck and a few cervix pains, I caved and bought another pack of clear-blue digital`s. After still getting the pregnant 1-2 yesterday morning i was convinced another loss was coming my way..
> 
> but i just took a test with a two hour hold and I got pregnant 2-3 weeks :) so so happy its gone up.
> 
> really hope this is it!

Congrats on the 2-3 weeks!


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'm so crampy today, it's not painful per se, but I just keep worrying over every twinge... If all goes well, this will be our last pregnancy, so I want to enjoy it, but feel like I can't!


----------



## confuzion

I feel the same way MrsPoodle. Not feeling crampy. Not feeling much of anything besides sore boobs and sleepiness (which I can blame on the progesterone). I try so hard but feel I can never get over my worry long enough to enjoy any moment of this pregnancy.

I'm thankful that my spotting still hasn't returned. Evertime I go to the bathroom, I think I will find blood. I've been pleasantly surprised the past few days. I'm still very nervous over everything. Wish I could fast forward time and know the outcome of this pregnancy already!

How are the rest of you ladies holding up?


----------



## savvysaver

Glad you spotting hasn't returned confuzion!

In general I am just a very nervous person, so it is hard for me to not worry about every single thing. I am trying hard to stay positive, knowing that is best for the baby. I also have the sore boobs and fatigue. Also after I eat I get a severe stomach ache, but I don't feel like I will vomit...not sure if it is MS or related to my stomach issues without my usual meds...or a sign of m/c?


----------



## MrsLemon

I`m having some shooting and sharp lower back pains (on the left) is this normal..

My MC started with back pain I am so so scared :(


----------



## confuzion

Mrs lemon - backache is a part of pregnancy. As long as you've got no uterine cramps or bleeding, you've got nothing to worry about right now :hugs:. I get backaches too and have since the BFP.

savvy - Definitely not a sign of miscarriage. Pregnancy slows down your digestion so it might be related to that.


----------



## savvysaver

MrsLemon, I have had some dull lower backaches over the past week or so. 

confuzion, thanks...I am hoping my digestive system slows down...I usually have the other problem with my IBS. I guess I would rather have the bad stomachache than the vomiting! I am going to try to eat even smaller meals more frequently and see if that helps any. 

If there are any gluten free friends here I was searching online for some good substitutes for saltine crackers...I can't have wheat/dairy/onion/artificial sweeteners/honey/etc...so my best option is a plain rice cake. Other ideas listed were gluten free pretzels, brown rice pasta, applesauce and yogurt. Of course I am craving a juicy cheeseburger on a soft pretzel bun, french fries and a milkshake...this might be a long 8 months if I get more cravings I can't eat! :(


----------



## MrsLemon

oh thank you ladies!! isnt it just so hard the slightest twinge, takes you right back to that moment :(

maybe im having a sad day!! how is everybody enjoying their weekend?


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: May I join? I am due in February sometime, roughly around 6 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Woofie1015

Welcome Zebra and congrats! 

And welcome to all the other new ladies on the thread! :) Hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## Woofie1015

And PS - I will change my status to Pregnant once I get through my betas this week. I promise. :)


----------



## babyfeva

I feel like the 1 symptom I had of bloating has disappeared. Ugh. I just want Monday to be here already.


----------



## marathongirl

Hang in there babyfeva!! I am so hoping for great news on Monday!

Welcome to the new Ladies :)


----------



## babyfeva

marathongirl said:


> Hang in there babyfeva!! I am so hoping for great news on Monday!
> 
> Welcome to the new Ladies :)

Thank you so much, I appreciate it! I think that I haven't been feeling so bloated because I wear scrubs daily. I went to put on a pair of jeans to go out for dinner and uh, yah I could barely button them. So, I guess I am bloated... LOL


----------



## MissEyre

Hi all! 

Welcome to the new ladies. I hope everyone is feeling well. I've had lower back pain for about 2 weeks. Occasionally I'll eat a meal and it will not feel good in my stomach. I don't exactly feel nauseated it mostly just aches near the top of my abdomen. It's no fun. 

I'm planning on doing a short weekend trip with DH, so I'm hoping I don't get hit with the 6 week nausea. 

Can we just talk about boob pain for a minute? Yow! I sincerely hope this doesn't last for the next 8 months. No thank you. There's no really way to get much relief with them either.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

savvysaver said:


> MrsLemon, I have had some dull lower backaches over the past week or so.
> 
> confuzion, thanks...I am hoping my digestive system slows down...I usually have the other problem with my IBS. I guess I would rather have the bad stomachache than the vomiting! I am going to try to eat even smaller meals more frequently and see if that helps any.
> 
> If there are any gluten free friends here I was searching online for some good substitutes for saltine crackers...I can't have wheat/dairy/onion/artificial sweeteners/honey/etc...so my best option is a plain rice cake. Other ideas listed were gluten free pretzels, brown rice pasta, applesauce and yogurt. Of course I am craving a juicy cheeseburger on a soft pretzel bun, french fries and a milkshake...this might be a long 8 months if I get more cravings I can't eat! :(

I craved for something different with a little sweetness, but not much and made some gluten free pancakes yesterday. That seemed to sort out my craving and I wasn't nauseous after I ate it.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

MissEyre. OMG I know where your coming from with the boob pain. Mine isn't so much the boob it's my nipples. They are very sore. I sleep on my front but my nipples are telling me noo!!! On your side please lol. I think that's why I have been suffering with insomnia because I can't get comfortable :(


----------



## Woofie1015

babyfeva - hang in there! Monday is coming so soon. I know how you feel though - I am feeling pretty much nothing today and it worries me. I did have to get up to pee in the middle of the night last night which is not normal for me, but then maybe I just drank too much water before bed last night. I dunno.

savvysaver - have you tried these? https://www.crunchmaster.com/home.aspx I think you can get them at Trader Joes or Whole Foods. I'm not gluten free but several of my coworkers are and they keep these (the multi-grain ones) in the lunch room. They are a bit on the salty side and very tasty. I like them a lot! 

I'm just watching the time go by as I head toward my appointment on Monday afternoon. My MIL is coming to visit and do a little home decor shopping with me today (we just moved into a house last month and we have almost nothing on the walls!) so that will make for a nice quick afternoon. Hopefully the rain stays away so hubby can fire up the grill for dinner tonight too! Wishing you all a happy Sunday!


----------



## MrsLemon

does anyone else occasionally touch their boobs just to make sure they still hurt?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Lool MEEE MrsLemon haha!!! The things we do..


----------



## MrsPoodle

I do... and I'm still testing 2-3 times a day.  The test line takes all the dye and there is barely a control line to be seen but I still do it, just to make sure the lines are getting darker!


----------



## MrsLemon

Glad im the only one im almost thankful that I don't get paid for another 2 weeks and cant justify spending money on another pregnancy test as i must of spent loads this cycle with clear blue digis!!

im more pregnant than ive ever been and yet don`t feel more relaxed!! no one told me that after a long journey TTC it would be so hard to enjoy being pregnant :( im disappointing in myself.


----------



## savvysaver

Woofie, thanks for the suggestion! I will have to check for them next time at Whole Foods or TJ's. I checked the ingredients and it looks like I can eat them, I love salty crackers! 

Yep, I randomly grab my bb's throughout the day...even if they weren't hurting my constantly grabbing and poking definitely makes them hurt. I am only an A cup but I feel like they are fuller. I also have trouble at night getting comfortable...I am so tired all day and when I finally go to bed I toss and turn.


----------



## savvysaver

Angel, yum gluten free pancakes sound good! Thanks for a good suggestion, that would be something plain and easy on the tummy.


----------



## swanxxsong

Catching up after a long weekend! lol. 

Welcome Zebra! 

My boobs are so sore. They were from the day before I got my BFP and now continue. My 2 y/o keeps leaning on them and I'm like NO PLEASE STOP! :brat: I feel guilty because I know she doesn't understand but I need to keep adjusting her during the day if she's trying to play or cuddle because she's wounding me. :rofl:

And yes, I touch or bump mine to make sure they still hurt. ;)

MrsLemon don't feel badly. :hugs: It's hard in the early stages to enjoy and appreciate pregnancy, especially when you've had a loss, long journey TTC, etc. I've been told by other PAL moms that it gets easier in time, esp after the scary first tri is gone and as baby movements can be felt. You're definitely not alone. I'm trying to enjoy it, but my emotions are still so laced with fears. It's a tough compromise! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Wow, most of you are having sore boobs but I don't. The only thing I notice is that they feel heavy by the end of the day when I take my bra off. I didn't have sore boobs for my last 2 pregnancies either.


----------



## confuzion

This is the first pregnancy that I've had sore boobs this early. They've been hurting every day since the BFP.

With my second MMC, I didn't get sore boobs until 9 weeks (which weirdly enough, was when my baby's heart stopped).

Scan tomorrow babyfeva, right? I'll be thinking of you. FX for a happy update.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hey Ladies!
I know I already talk to most of you ladies over on the February hearts forum... but I was wondering if you would mind if I pop in over here too? I don't think this pregnancy really technically counts as a rainbow baby, but I had 4 angels in a row before my daughter and son were born... and I can't drop that overly cautious feeling that I think others who have been lucky enough to never had a loss don't seem to fear as much. I just think it would be nice to connect with others who have a lot of the same feelings and concerns as I do :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

zombie - this group is for anyone who has experienced loss, so you most definitely qualify :hugs:.


----------



## Jbaby90

ZombieKitten said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I know I already talk to most of you ladies over on the February hearts forum... but I was wondering if you would mind if I pop in over here too? I don't think this pregnancy really technically counts as a rainbow baby, but I had 4 angels in a row before my daughter and son were born... and I can't drop that overly cautious feeling that I think others who have been lucky enough to never had a loss don't seem to fear as much. I just think it would be nice to connect with others who have a lot of the same feelings and concerns as I do :hugs:

You are definitely welcome here


----------



## Jbaby90

My boob soreness has gotten worse and worse since I got my bfp! It started as just my left nipple then my left boob then both started hurting now they are both really painful! Especially when I take my bra off at night!


----------



## lynnikins

Hi all. Im due with baby five on feb 20th


----------



## MrsLemon

my boobs aren't as sore as i always thought they would be and dont hurt as much in the mornings as the afternoons/evenings. Im just happy to have symptoms tbh holding onto them with dear life! x


----------



## Woofie1015

Welcome zombie and lynn! :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I took another test just now & still an amazing dark BFP. The test line was starting to come up before the control line. I'm so happy :) Wish I knew what my hcg levels are!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi girls I'm just checking in after a long weekend away at the coast. 
I am symptom free and nervous so I'm really not posting much at all. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

So for the last two days now I have had hot/cold flashes, chills and my legs are very achy. No appetite and I feel very full and get a stomachache if I eat more than a few bites. I feel like I have the flu. Is this normal?

I am coming off a class C medicine for stomach issues, so I have no clue if there would be side effects from that. I am debating on calling the nurse since I am worried.


----------



## RaspberryK

I was a bit like that last pregnancy, might be worth a call to double check though xx


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks raspberry...I still haven't decided if I want to call or not, I always hate being the annoying patient! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sure they get far far worse! Xx


----------



## confuzion

Hope you had fun at the coast Ras.

I'm also very nervous. No nausea at all. Just sore boobs, but that's all progesterone. Just not feeling very positive at all. Doesn't help with all the miscarriages I've been hearing about lately.

Anyway, I don't know if you all remember, but I said I was going to do another blood test this week. Well I decided against it. I was getting really stressed out about it. And as soon as I decided I wasn't doing it, I felt massively better. Just going to wait for my scan. No blood test will change the outcome anyway.

Savvy - they definitely deal with real annoying patients and you calling with a genuine concern most definitely does not make you one!! I hope they figure out some kind of relief for you. I would be worried too.


----------



## RaspberryK

We had a great time but I'm completely exhausted it was a 5 hour drive there and a 3.5 hour on the way back today just me n ds in the car. 
I can't wait till bedtime! 
I'm trying my best to be positive but really can't seem to believe I'm pregnant and that I'll have a baby at the end.
Xx


----------



## confuzion

I've given up even trying to be positive lol. I've accepted that I'm a paranoid mess and what will be will be.

And yikes! That's a lot of road time! Rest up.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm certainly paranoid xx


----------



## confuzion

Loss does that to you.

3 losses have really done my head in. I always managed to be positive before. This time I just can't. I think we're just protecting ourselves from more disappointment.


----------



## RaspberryK

I think so I'm pretty much in denial I've hardly thought about being pregnant and ordered wine at the bar, ended up feeling bad and turning into spritzer with soda water. 
At least it put the in laws off the scent. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Lol definitely good to get the in-laws off the scent. I'm in a bit of denial myself. Trying to pretend I'm not pregnant.


----------



## RaspberryK

What a pair! 
I would have told them if I'd been ill but I hate how they fussed last time, tutted if I lifted ds, speculation on their idea of gender and due dates, drove me insane. 
They were sympathetic to me with the mmc but it's completely forgotten to them now. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Lol my in-laws are the same. Everyone has forgotten my miscarriages except me and DH. I've vowed not to tell anyone with any pregnancy until it was absolutely obvious. And so far I don't have any urge to.


----------



## RaspberryK

I usually spill the beans, I'm very open, my best friend had a miscarriage a few months before me so I've had a lot of support. Dh doesn't understand, he's a bit of a live in the moment man so he's not thinking about the baby we lost. 
Xz


----------



## eme

When are your scans ladies?? I really hope they're soon and that you get to see your little beans dancing away inside!!! I'm keeping positive and hopeful for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: eme. My first is July 1. We are doing a long weekend to the beach this weekend and next (Wed night-Sun) so I'm trying to keep myself distracted. How are you feeling? 

Raspberry and Confuzion: I agree, I am in denial, trying to protect myself too, I believe. It's so hard sometimes. :hugs:

Welcome Zombie and Lynnikins! :hugs:


----------



## eme

swanxxsong said:


> :hugs: eme. My first is July 1. We are doing a long weekend to the beach this weekend and next (Wed night-Sun) so I'm trying to keep myself distracted. How are you feeling?
> 
> Raspberry and Confuzion: I agree, I am in denial, trying to protect myself too, I believe. It's so hard sometimes. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Zombie and Lynnikins! :hugs:

Well, to not go into a lot of detail, on my work trip to Amsterdam this past weekend I had the miscarriage. My DH went with me on the trip so thank goodness he was there. We actually were able to do a bit of site seeing and I had a few glasses of :wine: and then headed to the hospital later in the evening to have an ultrasound to rule out ectopic. I'm actually doing rather okay. I cried some this weekend but am now just wanting to get to the bottom of "WHY!" this is happening! 

I have a few rounds of appointments and genetic testing coming up, next week I meet with my OB and I hope to get referred to a specialist!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh eme :hugs: 

My nhs scan is 30th July so I'll be getting maybe two private scans maybe at 9 & 11weeks or 8 & 10 if I can't wait xx


----------



## Woofie1015

Hugs eme. :hugs:


So, I got blood drawn today and they are supposed to call me tomorrow. I'm excited to hear some good news and at the same time trying to brace myself for the worst. I've been feeling zero symptoms today and I know they're supposed to come and go but it's really bringing me down. Like how silly of me to think things will just be fine this time. Ugh. 

Anyway, sorry for the negative-nancy post. I think I'm just on the downswing of the rollercoaster right now. Hopefully I'll be back with good news!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Eme. I am so sorry. :hugs: but I am so glad your husband was with you. That is always helpful. And I am so glad they'll be doing testing to try and help you determine what is going on. It's nice when doctors can be proactive. :hugs: will continue to pray for you!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies. 
Eme, so sorry about your loss. I.hope you get answers soon!
I had my first scan today and got to see a.heartbeat but baby measured initially at 5 weeks 6 days then 6 weeks 3 days. Should I be worried? I should be about.7 weeks. Dr put me on baby aspirin. I have another scan on June 25.


----------



## savvysaver

eme, I am so sorry. I am glad your husband was with you on your trip. Hoping you can get referred to a specialist and find out some answers. Thinking of you and sending a big :hugs:

Woofie, hoping that you will hear good news tomorrow!

I never called the doctor today, I barely ate anything and I am ashamed to say I had carrots and potato chips for lunch. I am really craving wheat and unfortunately I shouldn't eat it. I will see if I feel the same way tomorrow I will definitely call because we are going away Thursday for a long weekend. My first ultrasound will be on June 25th.


----------



## swanxxsong

Babyfeva: were you charting? Or is the 7 weeks date based on LMP? I only ask because my O date and expected based on LMP put me about 4 days off from one another. So I am "behind" based on LMP because I ovulated late. Always a pain trying to get a doctor to agree to that though lol.


----------



## babyfeva

swanxxsong said:


> Babyfeva: were you charting? Or is the 7 weeks date based on LMP? I only ask because my O date and expected based on LMP put me about 4 days off from one another. So I am "behind" based on LMP because I ovulated late. Always a pain trying to get a doctor to agree to that though lol.

I didnt chart this time. I just remembered I had ewcm on April 9.


----------



## marathongirl

Babyfeva- that's great you saw a hb!!!! I wouldn't worry about being a few days off as you could've O'd late. That's a great sign they saw a hb :)
Swanx- I see that you are still bf'ing. Do you feel like your nipples are a bit more sensitive? Mine seem so on and off but not as bad as when I was preggo and not bf'ing?


----------



## confuzion

Eme - You've been missed. I'm so sorry for what you've gone through :hugs:.

Babyfeva - positive news that you saw a heartbeat!! FX that little bean keeps on growing :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! Care if I join? I found this through confuzion :) 
Got my BFP on Saturday at 10dpo. EDD I think is Feb 25th.
MC on March 11th at 10 weeks 5 days. It was the worst experience of my life. The thought of it happening again is absolutely terrifying. I'm trying to tell myself to stay positive and be excited but in still very nervous. Hope you ladies are doing well. Going to try to read trough most of this but since I'm joining later I feel that I am way behind.


----------



## babyfeva

Hi jmandrews, welcome and congrats! I remember you from another thread and I also miscarried. So sorry about your loss again. I'm happy we're here again.


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! I remember you too! I'm sorry for your loss as well.
FX these are our rainbow babies in the making. Happy 7 weeks! 

I am terrified. I just hope AF stays away and my lines get darker. She's due Wednesday.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry Eme. It's good that your husband was there to help you get through it *hugs*

I haven't got a scan date yet!! :( I'm waiting to hear back about when my booking appt will be and hopefully they'll tell me when my scan is aswell. Going to the docs on Monday so going to try and persuade him to get me an early scan. Just for peace of mind and because my 12 week scan won't be until the beginning of August which feels like forever away!!


----------



## confuzion

Nice to see you here JM. So glad we get to go through this together. Hope it's a 9 month long journey.

Shamz - if you really need the scan for your peace of mind, I would push for it. With your previous loss, they should be understanding.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah, I'm definitely going to ask for it. Hoping I can get one that week as the following I'm on holiday. Plus the end of next week is my birthday :)


----------



## Woofie1015

Welcome and congrats jmandrews!


----------



## MrsLemon

I have an appointment with the Midwife on Thursday, really hoping i can have a reassurance scan!

Back pain and a few abdominal cramps this morning :( just like last time :`(


----------



## Katy78

Welcome to all the girls who joined.

eme, again, I'm terribly sorry you went through that but I'm glad you didn't have to go through it alone.

babyfeva, don't worry. There's a heartbeat, congrats!

I had a dream last night I had an ultrasound and the sack was too small. Of course I then "knew" I was miscarrying. I woke up terrified. Then I told myself that it was only a dream and that my baby is doing fine.

I still haven't made an appointment, I'm waiting a bit longer this time, I want to see 3+ before i'll be confident enough to call my dr's office.

Sorry for not commenting on anything else. This thread is moving kind of fast and I've been very busy at work and at home. I just manage to read what's up about two times a day and that's it.


----------



## jmandrews

I should have stopped temping but I didn't. My temp dropped to coverline this morning. I did wake up before temping and fell back to sleep so not sure if that had anything to do with it. I am terrified now. Anyone experienced this? My tests are getting darker though. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope everything is going ok with everyone, hopefully these scans come through soon and shows all is well.

I had one today due to bleeding after my consultant appointment, all is ok, phew. It is so scary :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs Lemon_ please try and stay positive. Wishing you the best. 
Zebra, glad all is ok. 
Jmandrews, I think you should stop temping. Its just going to stress you out. Waking up then going back to sleep will for sure mess with your temps. 

So, on Sunday night we dtd and I had some pink/red spotting when I wiped. The next morning I had a bowel movement and had it again. I had an internal scan and when she pulled out there was brown blood. Is it normal that today I still have brown blood? I hate all this worrying.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I felt sad this morning and was sure I am going to loose this baby although I have all the right reasons to believe that things are still going okay. I guess it's just the fear and also I am petrified of my doctor's appointment next week. I will only be 5+6 weeks, but need to be seen again to get progesterone prescriptions again. 

I do feel a bit better now after taking a cb digi and got 3+. I am trying to take each day as it comes and enjoy it for the moment. Hubby had a serious talk with me last week when I freaked. Lol and I know he is right, but it's hard when you know how easily things went wrong in the past.


----------



## confuzion

Mrs. lemon - I'm sure the cramping is nothing :hugs:. I hope they will give you a reassurance scan to put your mind at ease.

Katy - I had a few miscarriage dreams, and they are the worst :hugs:.

JM - Stop temping! I had a huge temp drop the day of my BFP and thought for sure it was over. Temp went back up the next day, and then I hid the thermometer. If your tests are darker, the pregnancy is progressing!! Here's my chart so you can see my drop:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/LiveLoveEatOrganic/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Angel - your worry is understandable. We all have it. But yay 3+!

babyfeva - brown blood I've heard is something you shouldn't worry about. Only worry if it's red, clotty, and if it's accompanied by cramps. I had some brown spotting for two days, but it seems to have completely stopped now.


----------



## RaspberryK

I dread the miscarriage dreams, I woke up one night during the last pregnancy thinking I felt blood pouring out all over me in bed. 
I woke panicking and crying.
Xx


----------



## marathongirl

Sorry it's normal for your temp to fluctuate while pregnant.

MrsLemon- hope you can get some reassurance soon with a scan?

Katy- I have had mc dreams with all of my mc's unfortunately and didn't have one with my last baby. They are so scary but very common. It must just be our subconscious fears. 

Confuzion- hang in there. I'm glad you decided not to get your blood drawn again. It just causes too much anxiety I agree.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Any more scans this week? I go on Thursday to see if we see a hb. At this point thinking it could go either way. Although I have been feeling a little nauseous the last few days?


----------



## swanxxsong

Marathon girl: sorry my signature is misleading! LOL. We stopped at 23 months and she's past 2 now! But when I got pregnant in 2012 we were still BF and it was painful. So sore and sensitive! They would tingle a lot as she nursed and I found myself in more pain than I had been in early days with her. 

First tri is crawling...............! Lol.


----------



## savvysaver

I called the RE and spoke with the nurse. She said the hot flashes were more common than the chills. She said not to worry if I am not eating a ton but try to eat as much as possible and drink a ton of water. I was also having some stomach issues and diarrhea, so I wasn't sure if that was because I went off my stomach meds for IBS. Anyways, she said take B6 for nausea and she sent over some zofran to the pharmacy if the B6 doesn't help. I might just try the BRAT diet (minus the applesauce and toast since I can't eat either) and see if that helps. I just have no interest in food and the thought of eating makes me gag. I was hoping they could do another beta but they are really against that, trying to stay positive and hope for the best.

JM, I had a huge drop in my temps a few days after I got my BFP and I freaked out, my temp went right back up the next day so I am guessing I didn't get an accurate temp. I stopped temping after that since I didn't need more stress.


----------



## marathongirl

Weird my earlier post got partly cut off? I was just agreeing that you should stop temping Jm. It will drive you crazy.

Savvy- hang in there. Being not into food is probably a good sign. The bulbs doesn't need to much yet. 

Swanx- lol!!! That's too funny. I'm glad you made it so long bf'ing :) 
I agree roll on first tri!!!


----------



## Mommy2missR

marathongirl said:


> Hope everyone else is doing well. Any more scans this week? I go on Thursday to see if we see a hb. At this point thinking it could go either way. Although I have been feeling a little nauseous the last few days?

I have another date with my Squishalishious tomorrow afternoon at 4p EST to confirm his/her heartbeat. I think the ultrasound tech was just doing me a solid as she was the tech for my last 2 miscarriages. She was just as excited as I was to see/hear a heartbeat last week.


----------



## swanxxsong

MG: I legit expected her to nurse forever. She was nursing multiple times a day. Then thanksgiving vacation happened and she just up and stopped. Shocked me! I was proud we made it that far. :)


----------



## babyfeva

I know brown blood is usually nothing but I had brown spotting for 4_5 days last time when I found out I miscarried.


----------



## Katy78

I'm worried too. No spotting but tonight's test doesn't appear much darker that the one I took two days ago. Hopefully it just reached its limit.
I just checked my records. I started spotting on 5+5 last time and miscarried on 6+2. I'm only 4+5 today. First check-up seems forever away...
I'll test again in two days with my last IC and with a digi two days after that. And if I get 3+, that's it. If not, it's bad news.


----------



## confuzion

babyfeva - you've seen the heartbeat this time though so hopefully all is well :hugs:.

katy - testing drove me crazy towards the end. Darker, lighter, back to darker. At some point, they stop being as accurate. Please don't worry :hugs:. Even the 3+. I've known quite a few ladies to freak out over not getting it, and yet all is well. Don't stress the testing too much. The tests cannot predict bad news unless you're early and the tests are fading.


----------



## Woofie1015

Mommy2missR - Hope everything goes great at your scan tomorrow!

Shamz - I hope you get that early scan booked! I agree that it would give great peace of mind.

Zebra - I'm so happy for you that everything is ok!

MrsLemon - Hugs. I hope they do give you a scan! Thinking of you and fx'd.

AFM, I waited for a call today about my blood work and finally called the doc at 4, to find out they had unexpectedly closed early today. WTF. I know the numbers wouldn't really have told me anything (this was just the first of two blood draws) but I was really hoping to hear some nice high numbers to put my mind at ease. I'm supposed to come in tomorrow but I don't have a time or anything from them so I'm gonna call tomorrow morning and hopefully I can go in on my lunch break and get it done, and then see on Thursday if things are progressing like they should. 

Still not feeling symptoms so much, nips are a bit painful but that's it. Better than nothing I suppose!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies. I feel much better. I agreed to stop temping. :) dr appt on Monday. I can't wait! Supposed to have bloods done and should schedule an early ultrasound.


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> babyfeva - you've seen the heartbeat this time though so hopefully all is well :hugs:.
> 
> katy - testing drove me crazy towards the end. Darker, lighter, back to darker. At some point, they stop being as accurate. Please don't worry :hugs:. Even the 3+. I've known quite a few ladies to freak out over not getting it, and yet all is well. Don't stress the testing too much. The tests cannot predict bad news unless you're early and the tests are fading.

Thanks, I got to see heartbeat last time too at 8 weeks 2 days. Ugh, I suck. I just need to stop stressing but I'm still spotting!


----------



## confuzion

I see you are like me babyfeva. Pretty much nothing will reassure you. Only time, and your next scan :hugs:. Hope the spotting stops.

Woofie - looking forward to your update on those results :). 6 weeks today and still hardly any symptoms here either.

Looking forward to your update mommy2miss!

jm - yay dr. on monday!


----------



## Woofie1015

So results are in from draw #1 - hcg 3752 and progesterone 21.9. The progesterone is a little lower than I would have liked (after seeing a lot of higher numbers on the all-knowing internet, of course :)) but the nurse said these are good numbers - so my day is made!! 

They delayed my next draw to tomorrow, I think if all goes well then that may be the last time they see me until a 7-8w u/s. I need to stay cautious because I don't know how I'm doubling yet but it's hard not to get just so excited right now! Tomorrow also marks the point at which I mc'd last time, so getting past that is going to make this feel a little more like it's really happening also.

Hope everyone else is having a good day! Looking forward to some scan updates soon!


----------



## confuzion

That's an amazing hcg number! And progesterone is good too. Midwife told me they're happy with anything above 20.


----------



## RaspberryK

Babyfeva I really hope the bleeding is nothing serious xx


----------



## Katy78

Sounds good, Woofie!


----------



## Katy78

I know POAS is bad at this point but I just have to. I got two digis today and pee'ed on one after only an hour and a half hold. I got 2 - 3. Not exactly what I wanted to ease my mind but I guess it's still ok for 4+6. I'll use the other digi in a couple of days.


----------



## Woofie1015

It's so hard not to pee on sticks! When I didn't get a call back yesterday from the doc I went to run errands and went to the grocery store. Pretty much got the shakes walking by the pregnancy tests with the little devil on my shoulder saying, "you know, you could get one and test and you'll feel so much better...come on, just one more..." :)


----------



## babyfeva

So today I went in for another scan because my brown spotting turned into red. It wasn't heavy but enough to wear a panty liner. They saw a heartbeat and baby did grow 2 days. However, you could see a big black blob under the gestational sac showing where the bleed is. They basically said it could go either way. I have another scan on June 25. Has anyone experienced this before. Is this a sub chorionic hematoma?


----------



## MrsLemon

Has anyone got any "keeping your mind off it" techniques...I find myself obsessing


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby feva it's very common and that's positive news xx


----------



## MrsLemon

just had my booking in appointment and no early scan for me :( i have to wait to the first week of august ....so far away


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> just had my booking in appointment and no early scan for me :( i have to wait to the first week of august ....so far away

:-( 30th July for me , will be getting private scan xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

MrsLemon.. I feel your pain. 

I know my scan won't be until around the beginning of August too and still waiting to find out my booking in date. Both appt's should have come in the post today but didn't show so I reckon tomorrow.

I feel like I'm not doing anything. It won't feel real until I go to my booking in appt and scan. Everything seems so far away & it seems like time is going in slow motion!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Got my booking in appt date and it isn't until the 18th July!! Feels sooooo far away! I'll be 9+3.

Have you all had your booking in appt or when is yours and how many weeks will you be? 

Can't believe I have to wait another 4 weeks for my appt lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Mines on Sunday 29th June xx


----------



## confuzion

I've already had my confirmation appointment (US here--so maybe the same as 'booking in' lol not sure). I only went early because of the chemical I had in March. They already have all of my history since it hasn't been long since I was in there. So it was a very short appointment. Had bloodwork done. Then went back for another draw. I told them I didn't want to come back until I was 10 weeks. So hopefully going back July 15th for a scan. 

Mrs.lemon - as far as keeping mind occupied techniques. I haven't mastered it. But I find I'm not excited at all this time around. I keep expecting the worst so it's easy to put it out of my mind for a while. At least until I come on BnB :haha:.

Finally the weather is nice, so we are going to be doing more outdoorsy stuff. Finally making use of the fact that we live on the water. Excited to enjoy my summer really and if the pregnancy works out then it's just a bonus :).


----------



## Woofie1015

July sounds forever away (even though it's already the end of June)! I'm sorry ladies, I know the waiting is so tough.

I was really pretty excited yesterday after getting my test results back...then went back in this morning for the second draw and got anxious all over again. The first set of numbers may 'look great' but they mean nothing unless this second set shows the proper increases! So again I'm trying to prepare myself to hear good or bad news tomorrow, and remind myself that it could still go either way. Keeping everything crossed that I've got a sticky baby growing in there!


----------



## laodicean

I've just got my 17dpo blood results: bHCG 1078, progesterone 41. I'm so relieved! I know it means nothing long term, I can still miscarry, but at least at the moment it's doing well. That's all I can hope for, really...


----------



## Woofie1015

Those numbers look great laodicean! Good to hear!


----------



## confuzion

Those are amazing numbers laodicean! Congrats :)


----------



## laodicean

Thanks guys :D

Apart from on/off nausea, I've not really been getting any symptoms. It was starting to worry me, even though I know symptoms means nothing. But now I feel a little more confident about ringing the midwife tomorrow to arrange my booking appointment (it was only a couple of months ago that I had to cancel the last one :( )

Hate the waiting game. Feel like I got the two lines an age ago, and it was only a week! Just keeping my head down and trying not to think about it too much.

How're all you guys doing? This thread moves so fast! I swear it was only half the size a week ago when I first joined...


----------



## confuzion

Same here. Trying not to think about it. The past couple of weeks have gone by pretty quickly I think though.

No nausea at all for me really unless I eat too much then I just feel 'off' but not like 'oh my gosh get me to the toilet I'm going to hurl' or anything.

My breasts are gigantic. And they HURT. And I am so sleepy. Planning a nap as I type this :haha:.


----------



## laodicean

I get different symptoms at different times with all my pregnancies - only one of which has made it past 9wks. I think I remember with J getting really bad MS around 6wks - up until then it had just been random, vague nausea. But at 6wks, BAM say in front of the toilet ringing the doctor for anti-sickness medication so that I had a hope in hell's chance of making it into work.

This time had bad nausea (lie in bed, close eyes, pretend it's not happening kind) a day or two after BFP, then slightly milder nausea the next day, and then it's been fine since. Appetite's a bit off, but when I'm hungry, I'M HUNGRY, if you know what I mean.

Give it another week or two. I'm certain the MS will have caught up with me by then!


----------



## confuzion

I'm really hoping the sickness comes for me! I think it would relieve some of my anxiety. I know symptoms don't guarantee a healthy pregnancy, but they can be a good sign. But 6+1 today and no sign of real nausea yet :sad1:.


----------



## laodicean

You may well be one of the lucky ones! My friend got mild nausea for weeks 7-8 and that was it. And she's had two healthy pregnancies.

On the other hand I know people that have had hyperemesis and still miscarried. So nausea is a good sign, but it really isn't the be all and end all.

Just think - in 8mths time you may well be sat with babe in arms thinking "Don't know what everyone complains about. That pregnancy lark was easy!"


----------



## confuzion

Haha laodicean I sure hope that I will be saying that! It's hard to picture the future though to be honest. I can't look too far ahead. Right now I'm just trying to pass the point of my first ever miscarriage. 7w4d. From there, it's 11w6d. Maybe if I pass those days, I can look a little farther ahead :) For right now, I'm trying not to get attached.

And it has taken me so long to respond because my body was BEGGING for that nap lol. It was awesome! :sleep:


----------



## marathongirl

Hey Ladies. Sounds for the most part that everyone is doing pretty well!

I'm going to have to say goodbye. I will follow along to see you all have your rainbows. 
I had my follow up scan and gestational sac grew from 11-17 mm and there was a fetal pole but no hb :(
I am 7+3 from LMP but could only be 7 as I think I ov'd a few days late. There should be a hb by now. My doctor told me to stop taking the progesterone and I will most likely mc within the next couple of weeks. I'm not quite ready to let go but I trust my doctor. I had 2 losses before my rainbow and this is now my second loss since she was born. 
I'm praying for sticky beans for all of you.


----------



## confuzion

I am so so so so sorry for your loss marathon girl. Thoughts are with you in this awful time :hugs:. Please feel free to pm me if you ever want to vent to anyone. I hope you will be back with your rainbow soon.


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm so sorry marathongirl :-(


----------



## MrsLemon

Im so sorry for your loss! :(


My midwife has dated me a little further along that I thought, so ive changed my ticker (although all going, I will probably have to change it back after a scan) got my clearblue 3+ this morning feeling so so happy x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Sooo sorry marathongirl :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for your loss marathon girl xx


----------



## laodicean

Sorry for your loss, marathon girl xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I got my scan date. 11th August. I'll be 12+6. Seems soooooooo far away!!! Lol :(


----------



## Woofie1015

:hugs: marathongirl, I'm so sorry.


----------



## MrsPoodle

How did you get your scan date already Shamz? Mw hasn't even called me yet!


----------



## ZombieKitten

so sorry marathongirl :hugs: thinking of you <3


----------



## babyfeva

So sorry Marathon. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry marathongirl!


----------



## tryinNHouston

I went in for my first scan on Tuesday. According to my lap I should have been 6wks 3days. When they did the scan all they say was the gest sac and yolk sac. My Dr said I was between 5.5 and 6 weeks. I am very nervous since Google says I should have been able to see a heartbeat. I go back in on July 1st. That seems so far away. I am going to drive myself crazy by then.


----------



## Jbaby90

tryinNHouston said:


> I went in for my first scan on Tuesday. According to my lap I should have been 6wks 3days. When they did the scan all they say was the gest sac and yolk sac. My Dr said I was between 5.5 and 6 weeks. I am very nervous since Google says I should have been able to see a heartbeat. I go back in on July 1st. That seems so far away. I am going to drive myself crazy by then.

You may have just ovulated and implanted a little later? Fx you see more at ur next scan!


----------



## tryinNHouston

That's what I'm hoping jbaby. Thanks


----------



## confuzion

Definitely sounds like a case of a scan that's too early. LMP is rarely accurate. I wouldn't worry. If you saw a yolk, it's a great sign. You will see more next time :flower:.


----------



## babyfeva

Tryin, like others have mentioned its probably to early to see until your next scan. Try and stay positive.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

MrsPoodle said:


> How did you get your scan date already Shamz? Mw hasn't even called me yet!

The antenatal clinic have got my referral now so they sent me out my booking in date and my scan date at the same time x


----------



## ladders

Really really sorry marathongirl, I'm thinking of you


----------



## Katy78

Hoping for the best, tryin.


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi everyone,

Yesterday afternoon I got a call from the nurse. My hcg went up to 10,600 (3752 two days prior) and progesterone is at 20. The internet seems to think that 20 is a little low but nurse says it is fine and seems really happy with my numbers. My first u/s will be July 1st. I'm so happy that I've made it to this point! I know things can still go wrong but I'm just taking a time out from the worry to be excited. So...Yay! :happydance:


----------



## laodicean

Awesome numbers, Woofie, congrats!


----------



## laodicean

Also, what units are your progesterone measured in? In the UK we usually use nmol/L, whereas the US tends to use ng/mL. 20ng/mL equals about 64nmol/L, which is an awesome number! (Remember mine was 41nmol/L a few days ago, and you weren't telling me that was looking low ;) )

Even if it's 20nmol/L, that's more than adequate to sustain a pregnancy - anything above 15 is considered normal.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Thanks ladies. I will do my best to remain positive!!!


----------



## confuzion

Amazing numbers woofie. Super fast doubling rate, especially for high hcg numbers. I'm going to predict twins! :haha:.


----------



## babyfeva

Great numbers Woofie!


----------



## confuzion

How are you babyfeva? Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> How are you babyfeva? Has the spotting stopped?

Still spotting... freakin stressed out. I dont know what else to do. I dont feel pregnant at all. With my son I at least felt bloated by this point.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: are you having any cramps?


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> :hugs: are you having any cramps?

No. I do feel some pressure/bloat only on my left side. Its almost as if its trapped air in there. If I press in it it kind of feels tender.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm feeling rubbish, I'm feeling cheesed off that I already did this part this year now I'm doing it over. .
I feel sick, I hardly have any appetite, my cervix is tender, my bowel movements are erratic and awful. 
I have cramps, pains, tenderness.
And my boobs... Oh my god. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

It really doesn't sound like anything sinister is going on hon. You've seen the heartbeat twice and baby has grown, I feel pretty confident this is your take home baby. I know bleeding is always scary, especially after a loss, but it's pretty common.

Also, don't judge by symptoms. I know you've probably heard this a million times, but it is true: every pregnancy is different!


----------



## anxious mommy

Introducing myself. I've had two beautiful daughters, one who passed away at 2 years and 5 months 6 and half years ago. The other is a vivacious almost 5 year old. Between my two girls I had a chemical at 4 weeks and since then a mmc last year at 9 weeks, though the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks 5 days. This time we started out with a scare via some cramping and an initial no hb at 6 weeks 4 days, but it turns out I just ovulated late and was a week and a bit off on my dates. Got a healthy heartbeat at 7w4ds and am now 7w6ds. Happy sticky baby dust to all. My due date is Feb. 1, 2015.


----------



## confuzion

Hi anxious mommy :hi:, welcome and so wonderful that you've seen the heartbeat :hugs:.

Ras - I hear you about being annoyed to repeat this again. I feel like first tri is my purgatory. My dream is to make it out one day! My breasts are still sore but not as painful as they were. Still no nausea for me.


----------



## RaspberryK

anxious mommy said:


> Introducing myself. I've had two beautiful daughters, one who passed away at 2 years and 5 months 6 and half years ago. The other is a vivacious almost 5 year old. Between my two girls I had a chemical at 4 weeks and since then a mmc last year at 9 weeks, though the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks 5 days. This time we started out with a scare via some cramping and an initial no hb at 6 weeks 4 days, but it turns out I just ovulated late and was a week and a bit off on my dates. Got a healthy heartbeat at 7w4ds and am now 7w6ds. Happy sticky baby dust to all. My due date is Feb. 1, 2015.

My goodness what a lot of heartbreak I'm so sorry! 
Congratulations on your pregnancy though. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> Hi anxious mommy :hi:, welcome and so wonderful that you've seen the heartbeat :hugs:.
> 
> Ras - I hear you about being annoyed to repeat this again. I feel like first tri is my purgatory. My dream is to make it out one day! My breasts are still sore but not as painful as they were. Still no nausea for me.

I feel really ungrateful typing it, it's just first trimester is awful and I'm struggling to be positive right now. 
pal is such a hard place to be for all of us, mmc are terrible they play tricks on us and instead of worrying about bleeding I'm worrying about having the baby die and I'm clueless. 
On top of going through all the symptoms again. 
Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Confuzion. Im trying to stay positive but its hard. I just went #2 and bright red blood again! Ugh. I hope youre doing ok.

Ras im sorry that youre having to go thorough this stress again. Im just glad we're all here to support one another. 

Anxious mommy sorry to hear about your losses. It must have been so hard. I'm hoping this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no bright red blood always worried me but youhave an explanation and going to the loo often brings these things on. 
Xx


----------



## anxious mommy

Thanks everyone. Me too. So far it's looking promising. Hcg numbers right where they're supposed to be and rising appropriately. Good growth over the last 2 weeks. And a beautiful 162 heart rate that tech and doc called perfect.

Hope the scary spotting stops soon and wishing rainbows for all of you as well.


----------



## Jbaby90

Babyfeva - I really hope the bleeding stops for you and all is ok. I know it's terrifying! 

Raspberryk - I'm sorry you are feeling so horrible :-( hopefully it eases up soon!

Anxious mommy - welcome and congrats on ur new bub! Sorry for your losses, fx this is your rainbow  xx


----------



## anxious mommy

So I'm really curious, where does everyone keep getting the awesome little baby size banners at the bottom?


----------



## babyfeva

Girls, it doesnt look good. Im bleeding heavier.


----------



## anxious mommy

babyfeva said:


> Girls, it doesnt look good. Im bleeding heavier.

I'm so sorry. Hope the ER can find some reassuring news.


----------



## Jbaby90

anxious mommy said:


> So I'm really curious, where does everyone keep getting the awesome little baby size banners at the bottom?

If you click on someone's banner, the same kind that you like, it will take you to the page to make your own then just add the code it gives you into your signature!


----------



## confuzion

babyfeva - heavy with clots and cramps??

anxious mommy - here are a few links for you:

https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/

Those are all different ones I've seen on Bnb that you can choose from. Choose the BB Code and put that in your signature (if you don't know how, it's by going to control panel and clicking edit signature in the left hand side).


----------



## Woofie1015

babyfeva - Thinking of you. Hoping that everything will be ok. I'm sorry you're going through this!


----------



## marathongirl

Thinking of you babyfeva.

Congrats anxiousmommy! It sounds like you are carrying your rainbow :)

AFM- still feel totally pregnant. No cramps or bleeding. I feel like I'm in limbo still and maybe denial that this pregnancy isn't going to work out :( I did go for bloodwork yesterday and my level was over 34000? I guess I just feel with levels like that all should be good. I guess another mmc. I wish all of you the best and pray that you all get your rainbows soon :)


----------



## babyfeva

I just got home from dinner. While at dinner.I had some moderate cramps and could tell I was bleeding heavy because everytime I movef I felt a gush. Just sat on the toilet and my pad is so soaked that it wrnt through to my jeans. As soon as I sat I had a huge clot.that came out. Im thinking it was the baby. :( not cramping much right now. Im guessing its over? Should I call my ob on Monday?


----------



## confuzion

Marathon girl - maybe you should have one more scan so you can be sure?

Babyfeva - yes honey you should call your ob so they can follow up with you, scan you and make sure you are really having a miscarriage. I'm sorry you're going through this :hugs:.


----------



## Jbaby90

babyfeva said:


> I just got home from dinner. While at dinner.I had some moderate cramps and could tell I was bleeding heavy because everytime I movef I felt a gush. Just sat on the toilet and my pad is so soaked that it wrnt through to my jeans. As soon as I sat I had a huge clot.that came out. Im thinking it was the baby. :( not cramping much right now. Im guessing its over? Should I call my ob on Monday?

That sounds similar to my mc :-( I'm sorry you are going through this! It's such a sad and scary thing xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh babyfeva I hope not xx


----------



## Katy78

Babyfeva, there's still a good chance that was a clot from the hematoma. If so, maybe your baby is fine after all. There is still hope!


----------



## laodicean

That sounds very similar to the miscarriage I had at 9weeks - sudden gushes of blood are not good in my experience. However, I know someone that had plenty of gushes and passed massive clots in the first tri who gave birth to a healthy boy last week, so it's not definitely over.

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'm sorry babyfeva xx Wish there was some way we could make you feel better. 

I had a horrible dream that I was miscarrying last night, I woke up and sat on the loo for ages wiping and wiping to check for blood!


----------



## anxious mommy

Sorry babyfeva. That's horribly hard. Prayers for a miracle. That is not and you still have a healthy heartbeat.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks ladies. Im finding this more difficult.then when I had a MMC in March. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## marathongirl

So sorry babyfeva. Big hugs. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Soo sorry babyfeva xxx


----------



## MrsLemon

SO so sorry Babyfeva :( x


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Sorry, I just got home a few hours ago from being on vacation for a long weekend. We leave for another long weekend on Wednesday night. But I've read all the posts, trying to catch up best I can. :hugs:

Shamz: My first appointment is the second week of July. I will be 8 weeks. My ultrasound is the week prior, on July 1. I am only permitted to have the early scan due to a history of loss. Otherwise my first scan would be in August at 12 weeks. I've had bloodwork done by my GP but I won't meet the midwife for a couple of weeks yet. Getting antsy! lol!

MarathonGirl big :hugs: for you. I am so, so sorry you're experiencing this limbo. I will be praying for you! :hugs: :(

tryinNHouston: I know it's scary as anything, but I am thinking of you, hoping your next scan shows a clear HB and development! LMP is so rarely accurate. I know I've been later to O on all of my pregnancies than the LMP would claim. :hugs:

Wow Woofie, what numbers! That's great!

Welcome AnxiousMommy! :hugs: Congratulations! I'm so sorry for your losses, but am glad to see you here with this group of wonderful women. :)

BabyFeva I am thinking of you. :( :hugs: I hope they give you some clear answers tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## confuzion

Thinking of you babyfeva :hugs:. Please keep us posted on how you're doing. 

Hope you enjoyed your vacation swan. Have fun on the next one ;)


----------



## anxious mommy

Thanks Swan. We're going on vacation ourselves soon. I'm glad I got to hear the heartbeat first. My grandmother (whom we're going to visit) has been after me not to keep dd an only in the house and to lose weight (she does mean well despite how it sounds). The baby announcement should be enough to can both for the trip.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hope you had a good holiday Swan. I'm going on holiday next Monday also :)

I'm going to see my GP today so going to ask if he can refer me for a scan. Need some reassurance. Don't think I can wait until August I'll send myself crazy. Need to ask him for something for my hayfever also. I'm suffering so bad and theres nothing I can take on the shelves!!


----------



## 2nd time

So I think its time I introduced myself to you lovely ladies (I have been silently stalking for weeks)
I am still very apprehensive as I had a mc may 4th I havent had af since and got a bfp about 3 weeks ago. I have been testing every day for progression and now my test line is darker than the control on an ic . I plucked up the courage to do my last digi and got 3+. It was a digi last timethat alertedmeto mc 1-2 weeks still at 6 weeks preg sorry for all your losses hugs to those who need them sticky baby dust to all


----------



## MrsTM1

Mind if I join? I'm a new member here, and I'm 4+3 today with baby 2. We lost our daughter this past January at 20 weeks gestation due to a blood clot. I'm on low dose aspirin (75mg) for the pregnancy and have been since early February. We found out that we were expecting again last Monday, 20 June, which was our daughters due date.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome 2ndTime and MrsTM1! :) congrats! 

Thanks ladies! We had a very nice time away. It was good to go back to my hometown and see some of my family members. And oh, I had missed the beach lol. 

Nausea struck on the way home and has stuck since. And suddenly I can't even keep my eyes open anymore. I can't figure out how to be more alert!


----------



## Katy78

Welcome ladies. I'm sorry for your losses but congrats on your BFP!

I got 3+ this morning. Could this be my sticky bean?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I went to the toilet earlier and when I wiped there was a spot of light red blood but since then nothing. Should I be worried? I went to the docs earlier for a referral for an early scan so should hear something back soon. Bit nervous /:


----------



## MrsLemon

Got my first taste of proper morning sickness this morning. 

I thought i was feeling nauseous like normal but when id just reached the car so my husband could drive me to work and i suddenly was just sick by the car...Mr husband looked kind of awkward!

really hope this is a good sign :)


----------



## confuzion

welcome 2ndtime and mrsTM-

shamz - I wouldn't worry. Probably irritated cervix or external. 

mrs.lemon - that is a good sign. Nearly 7 weeks and still nothing on my front. Hardly symptoms at all. Sigh.

katy - sure sounds sticky! Yay 3+!

babyfeva - hope you come back with a good update


----------



## RaspberryK

Same as what confuzion said everyone! 
I've got a private scan in the morning. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Ras! Hope you come back with some nice pictures of your bubs!


----------



## anxious mommy

I've had a couple of issues with that, but it always turned out to be external. Caused by vaginal dryness and such. Don't stress too much. Good luck with your scans ladies.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you for the help ladies x


----------



## Woofie1015

Katy - that's great news about the 3+! I hope this is it!

RaspberryK - looking forward to seeing some good news (and pics :)) from your scan!

MrsLemon - I think the ms is definitely a good sign. I'm so glad to hear positive news from you! I know there have been some scary moments along the way and I keep hoping that this is your take home baby!

babyfeva - Still sending thoughts and prayers your way.


I will be 6 weeks on Wednesday. Can't believe that I have a scan in just over a week! It will be my first one ever so I'm mega-excited (and a fair bit nervous, too)! My symptoms are still pretty mild, although I think the nausea kicked up a notch today from vague to noticeable - no throwing up but it has definitely made me pause a few times today!

Look forward to hearing more news from you all. :)


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies. So, my miscarriage was confirmed today. My cervix is closed and most of the tissue has passed. Dr. did find what she thinks may be part of the sac and collected as a sample. She will be sending it out for genetic testing. Hopefully, I'll get some answers so I know what to do. Thank you so much for all your support. I wish you all ladies all the best!! I'll try and pop in from time to time.


----------



## anxious mommy

So sorry, Babyfeva. Hope they have answers for you soon. Wishing you healing vibes and sticky baby dust for when you're ready to try again.


----------



## swanxxsong

Babyfeva I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs: praying you have answers soon!


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome to the new ladies with bfp's :-D



MrsTM1 said:


> Mind if I join? I'm a new member here, and I'm 4+3 today with baby 2. We lost our daughter this past January at 20 weeks gestation due to a blood clot. I'm on low dose aspirin (75mg) for the pregnancy and have been since early February. We found out that we were expecting again last Monday, 20 June, which was our daughters due date.

I'm so sorry for your loss! That must have been incredibly difficult :-( congrats on your bfp and how nice getting the positive on your angels due date <3 must be a sign! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Babyfeva I am sooo sorry. :( I hope you can get some answers soon. So devastating. Take care of yourself and give yourself some time to heal. Praying you get your forever rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss babyfeva. I wish you a swift recovery and hopefully some answers :hugs:.


----------



## MissEyre

Hugs and comfort to you babyfeva!


----------



## Jbaby90

I hope you get answers babyfeva <3 xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry babyfeva. I hope you get the answers you're looking for xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Babyfeva I'm so sorry xxx 

Hope your scan goes well RaspberryK x


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry babyfeva :hugs:.


----------



## laodicean

So sorry, babyfeva. I really hope that the testing gives you some answers and closure from all of this. I had an "extended" miscarriage with second pregnancy - started bleeding around 6wks, but didn't lose the baby until 9wks. Complete rollercoaster and very draining, emotionally and physically. Give yourself time to heal - my next pregnancy caught three cycles later and was a take home baby. I hope the same for you xxx


----------



## laodicean

My repeat beta was 7003 this morning at 22dpo - DT 42.6hrs. Starting to allow myself to feel hopeful!


----------



## RaspberryK

babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies. So, my miscarriage was confirmed today. My cervix is closed and most of the tissue has passed. Dr. did find what she thinks may be part of the sac and collected as a sample. She will be sending it out for genetic testing. Hopefully, I'll get some answers so I know what to do. Thank you so much for all your support. I wish you all ladies all the best!! I'll try and pop in from time to time.

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Scan went fine measuring 7w2d I've got a wifi problem so may not get to post a photo today. Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw great news Raspberry! Glad it went well! :)


----------



## 2nd time

Soo tired today not sure if its loading and unloading my kids fromncar seats 6 times or prettymuch singlehandedly running playgroup this morn I guess it could always be the bun in my oven lol


----------



## confuzion

That's great news Ras :happydance:.

I was worried because my breasts stopped hurting the past two days. Today the pain is back with a vengence :haha:. It's like the only symptom I have besides bloating and fatigue, and I sure hope it sticks around this time!


----------



## Katy78

Great news RaspberryK.
Confuzion, I'm glad sore boobs are back.
My nausea's worse today and I'm rather happy about it. And I'm so tired today I'm extremely happy my DS is such a sweetheart. He hardly needs me, playing by himself.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've posted a photo in the first tri board if any of you missed it. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Oh I will go fish for it now!


----------



## laodicean

I've seen it Ras - congratulations! Very cure bean you've got there.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi all, been away working in Asia for 2 weeks and it's been impossible to get on and post.

So sorry for eme, marathongirl and babyfeva on the losses :hugs:

AFM, thought that my increasingly mental PAL fears couldn't get any worse but adding in jetlag and fear of unhygienic food preparation left me even more :wacko::haha: barely slept for 2 weeks.

Am grounding myself for the rest of the first tri, statistically I know a bit of travel makes no difference to the outcome of this pregnancy, but if something goes wrong when I'm away it will be that much worse.


----------



## MiniBump

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm 6 weeks by dates today (though have a 33-35 day cycle so probably more like 5 weeks) and had a MMC in April at 11 weeks (measured 6 weeks).

I am SO nervous! I haven't any symptoms apart from a bit of nipple tenderness when feeding my 21 month old but never had any when carrying her either so doubt that means anything! I'm probably going to request an early scan before booking in with midwife this time but am so scared of what it will show, I'm driving myself nuts! Doesn't help that the CB digi read 1-2 weeks when I should've been 5 but that could be down to late ovulation and the fact the results can be dodgy! Tempted to use the other one to see if it's gone up but resisting that for now!

Good luck to you all, here's hoping we have sticky ones this time! x


----------



## savvysaver

I caught up on the last 6 days of posts that I missed while I was out of town. 

I am sorry to those who experienced a loss.

Congrats Ras on the beautiful scan! 

My ultrasound is tomorrow, I am super excited and a little nervous. I hope everything is okay with my little bean and that I see a heartbeat!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome home NorthStar! :hugs:

Welcome MiniBump! :hugs: Congratulations!


----------



## anxious mommy

Welcome newcomers and returnees. I get the uncertainty caused by the digi tests. Mine said 1-2 weeks when I swore I was closer to 5. Funny thing is it was right.

Yay for the return of pregnancy symptoms. I usually have very mild pregnancies and am finding that my symptoms have been waning since I rounded the corner to week 8. Still present some, but not as prevalent. I'd freak if it weren't for the heartbeat at my scan. Still have bouts of nerves over it. 

Congrats on the scan Raspberry.


----------



## Jbaby90

Great news Ras!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Ras.
Happy that you are all feeling "ill". :) It's a good sign.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome new ladies! Good luck tomorrow savvy!


----------



## anxious mommy

Spoke too soon. Morning sickness is back with a vengeance. Lol.
Good luck tomorrow Saavy.


----------



## RaspberryK

Savvy looking forward to seeing your photos! 
Hi minibump congratulations. We weren't allowed a scan other than the 12 week one so I booked 2, one was yesterday and the next is in 3 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## NorthStar

RaspberryK said:


> Savvy looking forward to seeing your photos!
> Hi minibump congratulations. We weren't allowed a scan other than the 12 week one so I booked 2, one was yesterday and the next is in 3 weeks.
> Xx

Ras I saw your 7 week scan in the other thread, thanks for posting :flower:

I'm debating paying for a private scan too, I did last time, but sadly mc'd 2 days before the scan, so in the end the scan just confirmed the worst :nope: My partner is working away though so I'd want him to be there if I do it this time.

The consultant in the private hospital was lovely, unlike the real cow I spoke to at the NHS EPAU. The appointment was on time as well. It's a whole different world in the private healthcare system.


----------



## RaspberryK

I had a private scan last time and everything was fine butthe baby died shortly after and I didn't know till 11 weeks. Id really rather know than think I was pregnant for a month without knowing anything was wrong.
Xx


----------



## MrsLemon

I just got my letter through, my scan is`nt until the 4th of August :( feeling quite upset its so so far away..
having another nervous phase, as my boobs are`nt as sore today.


----------



## NorthStar

RaspberryK said:


> I had a private scan last time and everything was fine butthe baby died shortly after and I didn't know till 11 weeks. Id really rather know than think I was pregnant for a month without knowing anything was wrong.
> Xx

So sorry :hugs: 

Whilst a scan doesn't affect the outcome the total lack of care we get in the NHS system is really disgraceful. All these years paying into it and the only time I've ever needed it I got nothing. When I had my MC I learned what to expect from a thread on mumsnet, got absolutely nothing from the doctors:growlmad:

Maybe I'll book a private scan for next weekend, when my partner is home from work.


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies,

congrats to all that are pregnant, baby dust to all.

I too am pregnant, due Feb 14th, I had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy on Feb 14th (ironically my new due date), it was so hard but nothing prepared me for what I am going through now! Thought once I was pregnant would be happy and relieved but never been so stressed in my life! I am like a hypochondriac of pregnancies. I believe I have it all. Some days I think I have an ectopic pregnancy, others a molar, others I believe it over. I analyse all the symptoms like a crazy person, I am so not this type of person!

Loved reading this thread, its so reassuring that so many of us go through this.

I too cannot wait, I have booked a private scan for Friday when I will be 7 weeks. 

Good luck to all on here, lots of baby dust!


----------



## anxious mommy

You're in good company then. Tends to be what loss does to us. Easy enough to say "Try and relax" quite another thing to find a way to make it happen.


----------



## confuzion

Mrslemon - I'm sure all is fine. I've had a few freakouts over breast soreness going away. It always comes back. And even if it doesn't, they will stop hurting at some point so don't worry :hugs:. August 2nd will be here before you know it.

Hi venus! Basically, what anxious mommy said, you are definitely in good company here! PAL brings out the crazy in all of us. There's no avoiding it. If we want our rainbows, we have to go through the hell of it all. It will be worth it.

Can't wait for your update savvy!


----------



## MiniBump

To the UK ladies who have booked private scans - do you have to take your handheld notes with you? The nearest place to me says that you do but we don't get them here until after the 12 week scan!

I'm hoping EPAU will take pity on me anyway as they were so good when I miscarried, it seems to be such a postcode lottery!! x


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> To the UK ladies who have booked private scans - do you have to take your handheld notes with you? The nearest place to me says that you do but we don't get them here until after the 12 week scan!
> 
> I'm hoping EPAU will take pity on me anyway as they were so good when I miscarried, it seems to be such a postcode lottery!! x

Nope the nhs aren't interested in any scans you get privately and the private people won't write in them or anything. Most of the places get you to sign a disclaimer that the scans are for pleasure purposes only unless you register with a private obstetrician and have medical scans that way. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

NorthStar said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I had a private scan last time and everything was fine butthe baby died shortly after and I didn't know till 11 weeks. Id really rather know than think I was pregnant for a month without knowing anything was wrong.
> Xx
> 
> So sorry :hugs:
> 
> Whilst a scan doesn't affect the outcome the total lack of care we get in the NHS system is really disgraceful. All these years paying into it and the only time I've ever needed it I got nothing. When I had my MC I learned what to expect from a thread on mumsnet, got absolutely nothing from the doctors:growlmad:
> 
> Maybe I'll book a private scan for next weekend, when my partner is home from work.Click to expand...

I agree the nhs are disgraceful when it comes to early pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## 3chords

Hi guys, I hope that I can join you. I am due around Feb 1 (slight difference in transfer dates and what I am measuring now so let's stick with that date).

I am basically living in fear every single day due to what happened last time. We lost #1 in September 2013, would have been due in mid-May. Not only am I terrified due to the prior loss but also because for this pregnancy our betas were REALLY low, although doubling each time and eventually really taking off huge. But if you read a lot of studies, they say that low betas have poor outcomes, so here I am still freaking out. Not to mention, we did IVF and were hoping to do a 5 day transfer but then had to do a 3 day transfer because all of our embryos were very slow to develop (were given chances of less than 20%). It has been such a rollercoaster ride.

I had one scan at 7 weeks which went well, measuring right in the middle 50% percentile for size and heartbeat so that was unexpectedly good news. Now living in terror until next Friday when we have our 10 week scan. I am a bit mad at myself that I am not enjoying this pregnancy AT ALL, in fact most days I don't think of myself as pregnant, just to prepare for the worst.


----------



## anxious mommy

Hey, 3chords. So sorry for your loss. And I had a similar period between weeks 5 and 7 as I ovulated late and it looked like a mmc at my first scan. Now we share due dates. I'm super anxious, too even though my betas were promising and we had a perfect heartbeat at 7w2ds. Now I'm 8w3ds and eagerly awaiting my next appointment at 13 weeks. We can be nervous buddies. Wishing you luck and sticky baby dust.


----------



## NorthStar

MiniBump said:


> To the UK ladies who have booked private scans - do you have to take your handheld notes with you? The nearest place to me says that you do but we don't get them here until after the 12 week scan!
> 
> I'm hoping EPAU will take pity on me anyway as they were so good when I miscarried, it seems to be such a postcode lottery!! x

^^What raspberryk said.

My NHS EPAU wouldn't scan me until 2 weeks after my MC, they would have left me in limbo that long, and only because I kicked up absolute hell to get in for a scan at all after the woman was a complete bitch to me on the phone:growlmad:

I got no information on MC from the NHS AT ALL, I wasn't kidding when I said a thread on mumsnet told me what to expect and what to do:nope:

As for an early scan, they don't even answer the phone there so I wouldn't bother asking.

I'll go to Nuffield Private again, they don't ask for NHS notes, if there's one in your area they charge £100 for the scan.


----------



## savvysaver

My quick update! I had my first ultrasound today and I was super surprised when the tech told me I was having twins! My wish came true! Hubby almost passed out and I asked the tech about a dozen times if there was really two. Baby A measured 7w0d with a heartbeat of 138 and Baby B measured 7w1d with a heartbeat of 130. She told me they both looked good.
 



Attached Files:







babya0625.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









babyb0625.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

Oh my gosh savvy!!!! That's amazing congrats!! I was always wishing for twins lol but don't think it would ever happen.

3chords - I've seen you other places. Congrats on the successful IVF! I've seen many many many people with low betas to start have successful pregnancies. I think seeing a heartbeat and measuring well is a great sign! Sounds like you've got your rainbow. Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies, it's almost 3 am and as everyone is asleep this is the only place I can go to.

I had a horrible night mare, my period came and it was all over, it was so real. When I woke up I was so relieved it was a dream. However here I'm sitting watching TV as I am unable to sleep, but something else has happened, my nausea, which has been terrible and constant even as I sleep, is gone. Nothing there. When I would wake up in the middle of the night before it was there sitting here, nothing. I have such a horrible feeling about this. I feel completely not pregnant.

So worrying as this is what happened whe I had my miscarriage, my nausea stopped that's how I knew something was wrong.

I can't do anything about it at this time of the night!


----------



## Venus13

savvysaver said:


> My quick update! I had my first ultrasound today and I was super surprised when the tech told me I was having twins! My wish came true! Hubby almost passed out and I asked the tech about a dozen times if there was really two. Baby A measured 7w0d with a heartbeat of 138 and Baby B measured 7w1d with a heartbeat of 130. She told me they both looked good.

This is wonderful news! Not one but two miracles! Love the ultrasound pic! Congratulations.


----------



## confuzion

venus - please don't worry. Symptoms come and go. I'm sure your nausea will come back. I personally haven't had any nausea at all :shrug:. Don't know if it means anything bad yet. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## Venus13

3chords said:


> Hi guys, I hope that I can join you. I am due around Feb 1 (slight difference in transfer dates and what I am measuring now so let's stick with that date).
> 
> I am basically living in fear every single day due to what happened last time. We lost #1 in September 2013, would have been due in mid-May. Not only am I terrified due to the prior loss but also because for this pregnancy our betas were REALLY low, although doubling each time and eventually really taking off huge. But if you read a lot of studies, they say that low betas have poor outcomes, so here I am still freaking out. Not to mention, we did IVF and were hoping to do a 5 day transfer but then had to do a 3 day transfer because all of our embryos were very slow to develop (were given chances of less than 20%). It has been such a rollercoaster ride.
> 
> I had one scan at 7 weeks which went well, measuring right in the middle 50% percentile for size and heartbeat so that was unexpectedly good news. Now living in terror until next Friday when we have our 10 week scan. I am a bit mad at myself that I am not enjoying this pregnancy AT ALL, in fact most days I don't think of myself as pregnant, just to prepare for the worst.

Hi there,

They talk about the two week wait, but that's nothing compared to the wait until the 7 week, then the 10 week and finally the 12 week wait! 

It's so hard, I sitting here awake because of a dream, a feeling and a lack of certain symptoms! I should be sleeping, ignoring all of this and just being patient. 

What you have gone through is so big that it is so normal to be worrying and reacting this way. 

Just remember what's happening and what will happen in there is beyond your control and that even though the chances of miscarriage in the first 12 weeks are high, the chances of having a normal and to term pregnancy are higher! So you are in the group with the better odds!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> venus - please don't worry. Symptoms come and go. I'm sure your nausea will come back. I personally haven't had any nausea at all :shrug:. Don't know if it means anything bad yet. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.

Thanks Confuzion, it's so hard, like I was saying to someone else, the two week wait was peanuts compared to this wait! 

My nausea has been so so so bad and constant, I really don't feel good about it not being here. Also last night I had a massive appetite which hasn't happened in two weeks. 

Well my scan is Friday so we will find out then.

You lucky you haven't had nausea, when is your scan?


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls...we are shocked. Ever since I was a little girl I always wanted twins but I never thought I would get that lucky. 

Venus, thinking of you and sending positive thoughts. I am at 7 weeks and have not had any nausea yet. Just sore bbs, heartburn and some GI issues.


----------



## confuzion

Well that's actually a relief to hear savvy. I'm also 7 weeks and I have the same symptoms. I've tried not to let it bother me but it's really been bothering me.

venus - my scan is July 15 at 9w6d


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion, I forgot to add that I am extremely tired. I sleep like 8-9 hours a night and then need a 1-2 hour nap midday. I am also scared of vomiting so I am hoping MS doesn't hit me too bad...

edit - how do you add the "spoiler" to your signature? I would love to have one.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I'm super tired. I nap every day. It's the only way not to yawn my way through the day. I pee A LOT. My breasts are killing me. My BMs are...inconsistent :haha:. I have some weird food aversions--can't get myself to eat eggs :shrug:. But just not feeling nausea...wish I was though. It would be reassuring.


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> Yeah I'm super tired. I nap every day. It's the only way not to yawn my way through the day. I pee A LOT. My breasts are killing me. My BMs are...inconsistent :haha:. I have some weird food aversions--can't get myself to eat eggs :shrug:. But just not feeling nausea...wish I was though. It would be reassuring.

Confuzion, not everyone gets nausea, so don't worry, we drive ourselves mad with the symptoms and wish we had them all! But be grateful you don't have nausea, it's horrible. Even though I don't actually vomit, my whole day I just feel like I have a really bad hangover or sea sick. It's actually stopped me from doing things including work. It feels like you are always about vomit, even wakes me. Oh and mine makes me eat to take the nausea away so I'm gaining weight! 

Are you generally prone to nausea? Like travel sickness or sensitive to lack of sleep? Normally they say of you get nausea easily you will most likely get it during pregnancy, but every pregnancy is different.


----------



## confuzion

No not at all. I've never gotten motion sickness or anything. The last time I threw up was when I was miscarrying my MMC #2. I was in a lot of pain and hemorrhaging a lot and it made me throw up. Other than that, I really can't remember the time before that when I had any sickness. Lol so maybe I am just one of those people. I hope so!


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> No not at all. I've never gotten motion sickness or anything. The last time I threw up was when I was miscarrying my MMC #2. I was in a lot of pain and hemorrhaging a lot and it made me throw up. Other than that, I really can't remember the time before that when I had any sickness. Lol so maybe I am just one of those people. I hope so!

Exactly! If you one that's not prone to nausea chances are you won't get morning sickness.

I'm still sitting here hoping it will come back, it's really worrying, I have had it non stop :( wish I would just have a little wave of it, just a sign :)


----------



## confuzion

I hope it comes back enough to reassure you :hugs:.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats again savy!!!! So excited for you!!! Glad your dream of two came true. :)


----------



## anxious mommy

Saavy, congratulations! Twins is so exciting. I've wanted twins myself, but my hubby is a one at a time guy, and that seems to be our luck. Yay on the babies! 

Venus, my nausea has started to be intermittent as well. I thought I was clear of it and then ended up awake until 12 am with a rather enthusiastic come back. It's probably going to come back. And I've never been prone to ms either except with my mmc. And despite that, this pregnancy is turning out healthy. FX for you. Don't lose hope, yet.

Confuzion the exhaustion, sore bbs, and food aversion are pretty standard for me. The nausea isn't. Your current symptoms sound like my two healthy pregnancies.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Savvy CONGRATS!!! :oneofeach: !!! I'll have to go back and stalk your symptoms (can't remember if you posted any) because I've had twins on my mind like crazy! How exciting!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats on 2 beautiful babies Savvy!!! How exciting :-D


----------



## Katy78

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies! I know you're terrified of something going wrong but everybody here is. You're in the right place. We were TTC for two years before getting pregnant with DS but the thought of actually miscarrying has never crossed my mind. But after the miscarriage last month, I'm jumping at shadows... I was very nauseous for the past two days but today it seems relatively fine so far. It's still morning so I'm hoping it hits me soon :winkwink:.

Massive congrats on the twins savvy! Awesome! It will be tough but so rewarding raising them.


----------



## 2nd time

Congrats savvy. I heard twins are more likly after a recent loss so who knows we might get some more here before long


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, I am definitely still shocked at the news. It gives me new things to worry about on top of a m/c. I am keeping positive and knowing that everything will be alright. 

Zombie, not really any different symptoms then I have seen listed here. I will say I got my bfp on a ic back at 9dpo, it was faint. I used a frer at 10dpo and the test line came up within a minute and was pretty dark. I have a short LP (9 days) so I wasn't even going to test except for the fact that I felt terrible. Super tired, headache, sore bbs and constant dull heartburn. Those same symptoms are still present at 7 weeks. I had a feeling a few times that it might be twins but I thought that was because I always wanted twins. Good luck to you, do you have an ultrasound scheduled?


----------



## Woofie1015

Wow Savvy, twins! That's amazing! Congratulations!

Sorry I haven't had much to add to the board in the last few days, I'm just trying my best to make the time go by until my scan on Tuesday! As for symptoms, the nausea has arrived for me. I've not thrown up but it's like some of the others have said, just a gross queasiness that starts strong in the morning and then kind of waves on and off throughout the day. My bbs were fine for a while but this morning the soreness came back with a vengeance! I went to roll over and suddenly my chest caught on fire lol.

I'm so glad to see so many of us still here navigating the first tri, and several newcomers joining us. This is a great thread! I usually just lurk forums but have been happy to post here and keep up with everyone's progress. Welcome to all that have joined in the last day or two!


----------



## 2nd time

I may have a new symptom iHAVE TO HAVE POP TARTS like now or I will go mad


----------



## ZombieKitten

savvysaver said:


> Thanks girls, I am definitely still shocked at the news. It gives me new things to worry about on top of a m/c. I am keeping positive and knowing that everything will be alright.
> 
> Zombie, not really any different symptoms then I have seen listed here. I will say I got my bfp on a ic back at 9dpo, it was faint. I used a frer at 10dpo and the test line came up within a minute and was pretty dark. I have a short LP (9 days) so I wasn't even going to test except for the fact that I felt terrible. Super tired, headache, sore bbs and constant dull heartburn.  Those same symptoms are still present at 7 weeks. I had a feeling a few times that it might be twins but I thought that was because I always wanted twins. Good luck to you, do you have an ultrasound scheduled?

No ultrasound scheduled :( I have an appointment on Tuesday, but that'll just be to confirm pregnancy (via urine test) and filling out paperwork. Then I have another appointment the following Monday with the doctor to check my weight and blood pressure. They don't do any blood work until like end of second/beginning of third trimester and my first ultrasound most likely won't be until sometime in August when I'm around 12 weeks (which angers me because they know I'm high risk). When I got pregnant with DS they brought me in for an ultrasound at 6 weeks to check for viability, so I thought for sure they would do the same thing this time around :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2missR

Congrats Savvy!!!! How exciting!! Especially since you have always wanted twins! I am quite happy with my single bean and can't wait to see him/her again in a few weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry I'm not chatty girls, I just feel so ill xx


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats on the twins savvy saver.

Pregnancy symptoms are a bitch, either there's too many or they play tricks on us by stopping for a while, all part of the major headf*ck that is PAL ladies :dohh:

Went to see my nice local GP today.

He was very sympathetic, genuinely sorry about the mc and that he was away on holiday at the time, apologised for the shitty to non existent care I got, says everyone complains about the Glasgow EPAU. Whilst I was there he tried phoning the EPAU to book me in urgently, but they don't pick up the phone.

So I have the number myself and need to keep calling and calling it myself.

It just rings out not even a voicemail :wacko: to tell me it's the right number.


----------



## MiniBump

Hi NorthStar, don't know which hospital you're at but, if it's Princess Royal a quick Google (I'm bored, what can I say?!) revealed a poster on another site recommended ringing 0141 211 5323 instead of 0141 211 5317 (but don't blame me if you get through to the kitchens or something!!)

Tried our EPAU today and, whilst the woman was very nice about it, she did say they only offer reassurance scans if you've had two or more losses but to call if I had any problems. I'm not upset that they don't do it, I guess there's no medical need so I'll look into a private scan instead.


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies, My lovely husband just took me out to dinner and afterwards we decided to walk around the shops. During the walk i started to get terrible back pain on my left side and some strange cervix type pains..

Im so scared. :( does any of this sound normal..I had spent the day at work (my job is physical) could it just be my body telling me to slow down??

help Im in tears fearing the worst!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! We are on a long weekend at the beach so I am scarce as a result. Trying to relax but am super nauseous so it's not easy! :rofl:

Congrats on savvy to her twins!

Welcome to our new friends! 

Hoping everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsLemon I get on and off cervix pains too, especially if I am busy. Usually if I sit and relax they ease up a bit. I think it's all the changes happening in there!


----------



## savvysaver

ZombieKitten said:


> No ultrasound scheduled :( I have an appointment on Tuesday, but that'll just be to confirm pregnancy (via urine test) and filling out paperwork. Then I have another appointment the following Monday with the doctor to check my weight and blood pressure. They don't do any blood work until like end of second/beginning of third trimester and my first ultrasound most likely won't be until sometime in August when I'm around 12 weeks (which angers me because they know I'm high risk). When I got pregnant with DS they brought me in for an ultrasound at 6 weeks to check for viability, so I thought for sure they would do the same thing this time around :shrug:

Zombie, I am sorry you have to wait so long for an ultrasound! I was shocked when they offered me one at 7 weeks. It was an RE and now they are passing me off to an OB. I don't know if I mentioned I saw an RE at the end of May and ended up getting my bfp the very next day...so no fertility tests/treatments. That might be why I ended up getting an early ultrasound. Maybe on Tuesday you could explain your concerns and see if you can get one a few weeks earlier?


----------



## NorthStar

MiniBump said:


> Hi NorthStar, don't know which hospital you're at but, if it's Princess Royal a quick Google (I'm bored, what can I say?!) revealed a poster on another site recommended ringing 0141 211 5323 instead of 0141 211 5317 (but don't blame me if you get through to the kitchens or something!!)
> 
> Tried our EPAU today and, whilst the woman was very nice about it, she did say they only offer reassurance scans if you've had two or more losses but to call if I had any problems. I'm not upset that they don't do it, I guess there's no medical need so I'll look into a private scan instead.

Cheers Minibump, unfortunately I'm Southern General. I might have to drive there and physically track them down to make an appointment :dohh:

In the meantime I've found a place which will do a viability US for £39 in Glasgow, and they have a few clinics about the place so maybe try them? Nuffield charge £100 but then you get a consultant there. I don't know if these are good or bad, but £39 is worth it for peace of mind or knowing the worst IMO.

https://www.babyscanning.co.uk/clinic-maps


----------



## MiniBump

Oh, that's a shame! Both Glasgow EPAUs must be crap then because the same was being said about Princess Royal!

Thanks for the info. I'm trying our local BMI, there isn't a Nuffield close by. Found out that we can claim from hubby's health insurance for the cost too so that's a bonus! :thumbup:

Good luck with getting through! x


----------



## ZombieKitten

savvysaver said:


> Zombie, I am sorry you have to wait so long for an ultrasound! I was shocked when they offered me one at 7 weeks. It was an RE and now they are passing me off to an OB. I don't know if I mentioned I saw an RE at the end of May and ended up getting my bfp the very next day...so no fertility tests/treatments. That might be why I ended up getting an early ultrasound. Maybe on Tuesday you could explain your concerns and see if you can get one a few weeks earlier?

I'm definitely going to ask, and if they say no then I'll look around for places that do private scans... just for peace of mind :)


----------



## confuzion

mrs. lemon - I get back pain and cervix pains too. I don't think it's anything to worry about. I never had these symptoms in my miscarriages :shrug:.


----------



## babyfeva

Hey, I miss you girls!

Savvy-congrats on the twins!! So exciting. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi baby feva! :flower:

Mrs lemon I get cervix pain I've had it with each pregnancy. I like to call it "fanny daggers" :haha: 
Xx


----------



## NorthStar

"Fanny daggers" I love it, so descriptive! :haha:

I get the odd random pains like that too.

My mc was only 2 months ago so I remember well, it was nothing like that, so hopefully you're okay today mrslemon.

AFM, started calling the Glasgow new you beaut booking number at 8am (for the benefit of our future readers the new number for Glasgow is 0141 221 4005) and just got though then finally. So I have a booking appointment with a local area midwife, and a scan appointment for next month, if all goes well.

I also booked a private viability scan, but can't get it at a time where my partner can attend :nope: for the end of next week.

And, I initiated booking for the Harmony scan, performed at GCRM by the very nice Professor Cameron, which will occur in my 10th week if everything is still okay then. So I'm sharing the info also for the benefit of anyone else trying to get some decent maternity care in Glasgow (TIP - you need to spend your own money )

GCRM are charging over the odds IMO, at £650, but it's not worth the hassle to me of going to London (FMC will do it for £400) because 2 visits to London is 2 x 9 hour round trips. And the train fares will run me in the region of £250 anyway.

Been a busy morning:sleep:


----------



## MiniBump

Glad you've made some progress NorthStar, something to focus on!

Hope everyone is well? I feel super nauseous today and, although I've never had MS before, I'm taking it as a good sign. Hope it goes away though cos I'm an emetophobe!

Loving the term 'fanny daggers'! Pulling and stretching twinges are expected aren't they so it's probably just from all the running around, hope it's settled now MrsLemon. Hope you're also feeling better RaspberryK! :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Felt a bit on the boaky side earlier and had to ditch my latte minibump, fully hoping I won't go off coffee altogether because this won't be pleasant for me or the people around me...!:growlmad:

Tuesday I left work early because I felt sick, but most of the time it's quite low level nausea, the headspins are more noticeable than anything else, damn near keeled over coming off the train yesterday morning :haha:

Am missing going to the gym though, I might have to take up some other forms of exercise. Not swimming though, swimming is shit :haha:


----------



## MrsLemon

Thanks ladies Everything seems okay this morning.. still being sick so that`s a good sign..Those fanny daggers P) still around tho so glad its my half day and the weekend to relax :)


----------



## anxious mommy

My stretch pains freak me out, too, Mrs. Lemon. But they usually only last a couple days at a time. Hope yours let up soon.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've made a pact with dh, I get the lie in tomorrow because I've got the evening shift at work. I'm not going to stay awake otherwise. 
I've told work so I'm on light duties only :-D 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Fanny daggers :haha:. I love it. I've had a few of those today.

Hope you're coping ok babyfeva :hugs:.


----------



## anxious mommy

Blessings and love, Babyfeva. 
Off on vacation for a little. Good luck and healthy babies everyone.


----------



## confuzion

Enjoy your vacation anxious mommy!


----------



## savvysaver

babyfeva said:


> Hey, I miss you girls!
> 
> Savvy-congrats on the twins!! So exciting.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.


Thank you babyfeva! Hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## bounceyboo

hi may I join you?i found out last night im expecting #2 in febuary, roughly the 23rd,:winkwink: im also getting married in November so my little bean is a very happy surprise I tried for 4 years for my ds and we planned to wait until after the wedding for #2 but bean had other ideas cant wait to meet him/her just hope everything goes ok, how are you all feeling im very tired, boobs r sore a little, not much else to report so far


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats and welcome bounceyboo!


----------



## Woofie1015

Welcome bounceyboo!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome and congrats bounceyboo!


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies anyone else experiencing stretching pain ive been getting them on and off all day not very bad just little darting pains esp on my left side near my ribs strangely enough I know I had them with ds but don't remember them coming and going on one spot more r less


----------



## confuzion

I've been feeling SOMETHING that I assume is stretching pains. Lol but I'm not sure.


----------



## Katy78

Welcome bounceyboo. What you're feeling is normal.
I'm 6+3 today which is further along than I was when I miscarried in May. No problems so far. I hope it stays that way. My first ultrasound is on 17 July.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats and welcome bounceyboo :)


----------



## bounceyboo

Katy78 said:


> Welcome bounceyboo. What you're feeling is normal.
> I'm 6+3 today which is further along than I was when I miscarried in May. No problems so far. I hope it stays that way. My first ultrasound is on 17 July.

thanks for the advice, I feel fine so far today I think it was I had a rough evening with ds and oh was gone on a stag so I had no help and I had worked myself up a bit so I was I dunno maybe getting few niggles of pain more often becase of that? all is fine today so far :) cant wait for first tri to be over and relax and enjoy being pregnant :) I loved it last time cant wait for ds to be able to feel the baby move :)


----------



## Katy78

Surprisingly, first tri is moving very fast for me. If everything is as it should be, there is a tiny heart beating in my belly and that's amazing! I love being pregnant, even if I am terrified at times.


----------



## MrsTM1

bounceyboo said:


> thanks ladies anyone else experiencing stretching pain ive been getting them on and off all day not very bad just little darting pains esp on my left side near my ribs strangely enough I know I had them with ds but don't remember them coming and going on one spot more r less

I'm 5+2 as well, and I've been getting those stretching pains as well. Not so much as pain though, since things haven't completely shrunk from when we lost our daughter at 20 weeks this past January. 

The bottom of my bump on the left side really hurts when I attempt to blow my nose. Guessing that's pretty normal during the stretching period. I've also been spotting light brown and sometimes very very light pink, but I'm assuming thats mostly from the low dose aspirin I'm on per consultants orders for blood clots.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome new friends! I am back from vacation. 

Anxious about my ultrasound for Tuesday. So nervous!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck swan. I have to say I'm glad my first US is still a couple of weeks away. Not feeling the stress or anxiety yet and time is going by fast! Can't believe I'm almost 8 weeks!


----------



## RaspberryK

It's really dragging here I feel like I've known a lifetime and it isn't getting any closer. I guess that's normal especially when the baby is due NEXT year. 
Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

hopefully the first tri will fly for us all I finally figured out my dates properly im 6 weeks today :)


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all, I've changed my private ultrasound to Saturday so my partner can come, it's costing another £60 (ouch) to go to a different place. But figure that good or bad, I want him there, I'll be 8+3 on that day. No way could I wait another 3-4 weeks for the NHS one.

Now I've booked and paid for it, I'm feeling quite nervous tbh :wacko:

Good luck to everyone going for US this week :flower:

On an unrelated note, strangely enough there's a massive government propaganda ad for the "No" campaign for our Scottish referendum coming up on my B&B this morning. So now I'm also pissed off that the government will waste my tax money on this, and the stupid leaflet everyone in the country got last week rather than proper ante natal care :growlmad:

It will be a big "yes" from me on September 18th.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! 

I feel like I have known forEVER when it's only been a few weeks. I was feeling very hopeful since this pregnancy mimics my first pregnancy well. But now I am nervous! LOL. I'm much more attached to this pregnancy than I was with my losses, since I barely knew I was pregnant before I knew something was wrong. 

I'm overanalyzing and losing my mind! :rofl:

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## MrsLemon

so envious of all of you with scans approaching the 4th of August feels like a life time away... the TWW was nothing compared to this!! 

I had a MC dream last night has anyone else had any?? they are terrifying :(


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, good luck tomorrow! I feel like I am losing my mind too. My hubby keeps telling me I need to quit worrying so much and know that everything is going to be fine. 

NorthStar, it is worth the extra cost to have your partner there, hopefully the week will pass quickly for you!

I have my appointment with a new OB on Wednesday this week, I am hoping I am able to schedule an ultrasound like 2 weeks from now. I would be around 10+ weeks. I am going to be out of town for 10 days starting around week 11. Not sure what the typical schedule is like for frequency of ultrasounds since this is my first pregnancy, but I read that twins get more ultrasounds.


----------



## savvysaver

MrsLemon said:


> I had a MC dream last night has anyone else had any?? they are terrifying :(

MrsLemon, :hugs: No m/c dreams, but I had a dream this morning that I went in our basement and someone grabbed me...I tried screaming but I couldn't. I woke up in a panic...no more naps for me today and there is no way I am going in the basement before my husband comes home. I am definitely having more vivid dreams that I actually remember the last few weeks, I just hate the scary ones!


----------



## confuzion

I've had a couple of miscarriage dreams. But that was earlier in my pregnancy. Now just having a lot wacky dreams lol.


----------



## ZombieKitten

swanxxsong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I feel like I have known forEVER when it's only been a few weeks. I was feeling very hopeful since this pregnancy mimics my first pregnancy well. But now I am nervous! LOL. I'm much more attached to this pregnancy than I was with my losses, since I barely knew I was pregnant before I knew something was wrong.
> 
> I'm overanalyzing and losing my mind! :rofl:
> 
> How is everyone feeling??

I feel like I have known for MONTHS! I'm definitely feeling very hopeful too! :thumbup: I'm feeling great but this fatigue is killing me lol



MrsLemon said:


> so envious of all of you with scans approaching the 4th of August feels like a life time away... the TWW was nothing compared to this!!
> 
> I had a MC dream last night has anyone else had any?? they are terrifying :(

I had a MC dream a week or so ago. I woke up sweating and panicked and ran to the bathroom. It was so scary!


----------



## NorthStar

Usually I dream a lot, but I've been that knackered I can hardly remember a single dream of late!

Apparently pregnancy can cause sex dreams to the point of orgasm :winkwink:

I feel a bit cheated tbh :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to pop in with an update. I did mc this past weekend. I'm feeling very sad at the moment but also relieved to not be in limbo any more. It was very strange that my symptoms kept getting stronger right up until the day I started spotting?
Anyways good luck and sticky dust to everyone. May you all get your rainbows :)


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry again marathongirl. Big hugs to you :hugs:.


----------



## Woofie1015

MrsLemon said:


> I had a MC dream last night has anyone else had any?? they are terrifying :(

I had one MC dream soon after my bfp...I woke up sooo sad and then super relieved! Since then I've just had really vivid, really weird dreams. They don't all stick but the feeling of "wtf was that?" is usually how I feel when I wake up now!

Has anyone else's ms kicked into full gear? My nausea was pretty vague and easy to ignore for the most part, but the last two days have been miserable! :sick: I seriously thought I was going to have to use the trash can in my office today, which would have been awful for my two office-mates! Not complaining now - signs are good - just sharing the experience. :)


----------



## confuzion

I went from no nausea at all to pretty present YUCK feeling all day the past 2-3 days :sick:. I thought I was in the clear but it got me mid week 7!


----------



## MrsLemon

Well an eventful day for me... started tog get terrible pains on my left had side and lots of those stabby ones in my lady bits, midwife sent me to hospital,, and after 6 hours they have told me everything looks good my hsg levels are high my cervix closed and they have booked me in for a reassurance scan for tomorrow. so fingers crossed everything's ok :S


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: marathongirl. I am glad you're no longer in limbo by my heart aches for you. :hugs:

I hope all is okay MrsLemon! :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

marathongirl, I am so sorry :hugs:

MrsLemon, glad you have a scan tomorrow, hoping everything is on track. Hope the pains are gone. Thinking of you and sending :hugs:

Does anyone get a pain for a second or two low down under your belly when you cough or sneeze? It has been this way for like two weeks now, it helps if I hold my belly but it still hurts a little.


----------



## swanxxsong

Savvy: yes I get that too. If I sneeze, if I cough, if I sit up too fast, etc. lol. I remember getting the same pains during my first pregnancy too, since things inside are stretching and such. They're annoying!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Swan and Savvy :)
Sounds like you are both carrying your rainbows. I hope to be back with you soon!

MsLemon- glad you have a scan. Fx'd all is perfect :)

Thanks so much for all of your support. I wish everyone all the best for your journeys. I will be stalking I'm sure to see how you are all doing :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for your loss marathon girl :flower: xx


----------



## NorthStar

So sorry for your loss marathon girl :hugs:

Good luck Mrs Lemon :flower:


----------



## Katy78

Big hugs, marathongirl!

I had one mc dream and it left me terrified. I was so relieved when I realised it had only been a dream.

My ms's definitely gotten worse, feeling like crap and throwing up too. Looks good :).

Good luck with your scans girls. Mine is on 17 July, then nuchal translucency on 6 August.


----------



## Mommy2missR

:hugs: Marathon Girl. Your rainbow baby will come.


----------



## MrsLemon

The scan went so well, saw our lovely baby with there heartbeat :) very happy measuring at 7:2 so now due on the 15th of Feb :) was told my pains are just stretching and to try and rest when they get bad :)


----------



## confuzion

Had a surprise ultrasound today. No baby in there. Just a small sac. So looks like I'm having loss number 4. No more pregnancy for me for a while. Lots of tests to do. I wish you ladies luck.


----------



## NorthStar

So sorry for your loss confuzion, that's just shit :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

So sorry confuzion I realy hope you get some answers soon


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> Had a surprise ultrasound today. No baby in there. Just a small sac. So looks like I'm having loss number 4. No more pregnancy for me for a while. Lots of tests to do. I wish you ladies luck.

:hugs: good luck with your testing xx


----------



## savvysaver

So sorry confuzion :hugs: Hoping the testing can give you some answers and you can carry your rainbow soon. Take care.


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Savvy: yes I get that too. If I sneeze, if I cough, if I sit up too fast, etc. lol. I remember getting the same pains during my first pregnancy too, since things inside are stretching and such. They're annoying!

Thanks swan, I get worried with every little twinge since this is my first pregnancy (not counting m/c at 6 weeks) I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Mommy2missR

confuzion said:


> Had a surprise ultrasound today. No baby in there. Just a small sac. So looks like I'm having loss number 4. No more pregnancy for me for a while. Lots of tests to do. I wish you ladies luck.

Oh no confuzion! I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MrsLemon

SO so sorry for your loss confuzion I cant contemplate the pain xx


----------



## laodicean

So sorry, Confuzion. Was hoping so hard this was it for you. Having been where you are four times myself so I know it doesn't get any easier (if anything harder) so please do be kind to yourself and know that this is not your fault.

Good luck with the testing, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that an easily treated answer is found and you're back with us soon xx


----------



## MiniBump

I'm so sorry that I can't keep up with all your names but to the ladies who have had bad news, my heart goes out to you and I hope that you recover well and go on to have your rainbows.

To those with good news, congrats, it must be a relief to see a healthy bub!

I've decided against an early scan, I'm just going to wait and go by the premise of PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!). Just can't get excited which is quite sad as I really enjoyed being pregnant with my daughter but a loss takes the shine off! 7 weeks and counting today.


----------



## swanxxsong

Confuzion, my heart hurts for you. :hugs: I pray they're able to give you definitive answers during your testing. :( I will be thinking and praying that you get some insight soon. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. 

Savvy, no problem! :) :hugs: It's scary, there's a lot of twinges and twitches and things happening. I ended up in the ER with my first at 7 weeks because I was convinced my appendix was rupturing. It was round ligament pain! I felt so silly, but thankfully they were patient and said they'd rather me come and get checked than not and have it rupture if it was my appendix. I just had no idea what to expect, at all!

MrsLemon we share a due date! :)


----------



## 2nd time

swanxxsong said:


> Confuzion, my heart hurts for you. :hugs: I pray they're able to give you definitive answers during your testing. :( I will be thinking and praying that you get some insight soon. I am so terribly sorry for your loss.
> 
> Savvy, no problem! :) :hugs: It's scary, there's a lot of twinges and twitches and things happening. I ended up in the ER with my first at 7 weeks because I was convinced my appendix was rupturing. It was round ligament pain! I felt so silly, but thankfully they were patient and said they'd rather me come and get checked than not and have it rupture if it was my appendix. I just had no idea what to expect, at all!
> 
> MrsLemon we share a due date! :)

Lol a bit at convincing your self you had appendicitus. Its difficult tomknow what to expect after my dd1 was born I ended up having an amhulance I convincef myselfni had a dvt or heart attack I had chest pain but lol at me itvwas my milk coming in lol


----------



## Katy78

Confuzion, I'm sorry beyond what words can tell.


----------



## swanxxsong

OMG 2ndtime! LOL. That is a painful process indeed!


----------



## Jbaby90

Omg confuzion I can't believe it :-( my heart breaks for you!! Sending hugs and I hope you get answers from the testing!! Xx


----------



## babyfeva

Marathon-I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## babyfeva

Confuzion-Sweetie, I'm hurting for you. I really do hope you get some answers soon. I'm here if you ever want to talk.


----------



## MrsLemon

It was being concerned over lots of twinges that sent me to A&E i was sure I was going through an eptopic. but all was well.. better to get checked out than sit at home worrying x


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> Had a surprise ultrasound today. No baby in there. Just a small sac. So looks like I'm having loss number 4. No more pregnancy for me for a while. Lots of tests to do. I wish you ladies luck.

Confuzion, I'm so sorry for your loss. A big hug. X


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Savvy, no problem! :) :hugs: It's scary, there's a lot of twinges and twitches and things happening. I ended up in the ER with my first at 7 weeks because I was convinced my appendix was rupturing. It was round ligament pain! I felt so silly, but thankfully they were patient and said they'd rather me come and get checked than not and have it rupture if it was my appendix. I just had no idea what to expect, at all!

It is hard to know what to expect as far as twinges and twitches, especially when it is your first pregnancy. The nurse at the RE told me to call with any different pain I felt. Like you said, it is better to go to the ER to find it was round ligament pain than have your appendix rupture! :flower:


----------



## Woofie1015

Confuzion, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I was really hoping for this to be your rainbow. It's not fair for you to have to go through all this. :nope: :hugs:

I hope the testing helps you to get some answers quickly.


----------



## marathongirl

Babyfeva- thanks so much. I hope you are healing well.
Confuzion- so sorry for your loss. You will get your rainbow baby. Take all the time you need to heal and get the answers that will help you get your rainbow :)

Take care Ladies. All the best


----------



## NorthStar

How's everyone today?

I'm thinking the internet is making me worse atm, have had the worst upset stomach yesterday which was how my mc started, and also noticed a spot on my chin, which was another (probably unrelated) sign :wacko:

Is anyone else feeling this way, because I know it's counterproductive and stupid, but I can't help it :dohh:

Work is quite hellish at the moment and should be distracting me, but it's not.


----------



## swanxxsong

The Internet is a cruel mistress to the world of pregnancy. I have forced myself to stop googling things as a result. lol. 

I'm currently sitting upright without nausea. First morning in awhile I've been able to do such! But also, first morning I was able to choke down breakfast as soon as I woke up... so, there's hope for today being more productive than usual! :rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

I've stopped being sick which was the same as when I had the mmc. 
But I did hear the heartbeat on my doppler yesterday xx


----------



## Woofie1015

I asked the doctor about something I read on the internet and she was like "Where did you hear that?! Stop looking at the internet, it will tell you all kinds of crazy things!" Which I know she's right but it won't stop me from looking anyway. :haha:

Anyway, I have an update! I had my first scan done on Tuesday and it was amazing! Baby was measuring right on time at 6w5d with a heartbeat of 122bpm (which I thought was a little slow but for this timeframe I guess it's ok? Doc didn't seem concerned about it at all). Hubby teared up a little seeing it all, we are more than thrilled that things are going well so far!

I did however have an awful reaction to all the blood they drew and ended up passing out and then getting sick. SO embarrassing...but at least that warranted a call off from work and some 'rest' watching the USA/Belgium game! :)

Look forward to hearing updates from you all. :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

Yes ladies, Google is definitely NOT your friend in pregnancy!

I'm feeling well still but have done a complete u-turn and then some on the private scan issue today!

I wasn't going to have one but then decided to have the Panorama test done (due to my age and hubby being a need to know freak!). However, you have to be 9 weeks for this and as I think I'm a week behind my LMP EDD I don't want to do it until at least 10 weeks. This would be fine if the midwife didn't need to see me at 10 weeks to make sure I get booked in for a 12 week scan (I don't want to waste another appointment with her if this isn't a sticky bean). Soooo, I have now booked a scan for next Friday and will then book with the midwife and have the Panorama test based on the results of that! :wacko:

Thankfully, my health insurance will cover the costs, yay!! On countdown now so feeling very apprehensive!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey ladies..

Sorry haven't been on much, I'm on holiday. Back late tomorrow night.

Just wanted to say sorry for everyone who have had losses :( And congrats to anyone new..

I've been having an amazing holiday. Been having really mixed emotions about my scan on Saturday. Excited but really nervous.

Hope you're all ok :)
Be back on as normal from Saturday :)


----------



## MrsLemon

I thought seeing my baby at the scan would calm me down.. apparently not.. still worrying.. haha my symptoms are easing a little bit... for example I`m still nauseous but I`m not sick.. Never thought I`d want to be sick haha

and those stabbing pains are horrible but my midwife assures me they are normal...


----------



## MrsPoodle

So sorry Confuzion xx

I've had my scan appointment through, eep - 25th at 10.00am!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hi ladies..

I just got back from my scan and all is well :)

Saw bubbas heartbeat and measuring 8+1. I couldn't be happier :)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Katy78

Yay! Congrats!
Mine is still almost two weeks away. But getting closer.
Feeling crappy which is good ;).


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, I'll be leaving the group.

Had my scan this morning, baby measured 5+5 and no hb (when I should be 8+3), totally blindsided as had plenty of symptoms so no clue anything was wrong. Doctor suggested I could have my dates wrong, but that's not possible, partner works away. 10 weeks ago we were in the same position so we're both really heartsick right now.

Good luck to everyone left in the group.


----------



## ladders

Northstar I am so so sorry this has happened to you. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry NorthStar.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Ah I'm soo sorry North Star. Wishing you the best x


----------



## RaspberryK

So sorry north star xx


----------



## laodicean

So sorry, Northstar.

If this is your second (or more) loss, they should hopefully take you a lot more seriously. I was surprised when I told me GP I was pregnant this time - she completely focused on my four previous losses and immediately referred me to an obstetrician, even though I had a healthy pregnancy in the middle. I'll be getting an early scan, and immediate investigation should I lose this pregnancy as well.

Look after yourself, hope your sticky bean comes to you soon xx


----------



## MiniBump

Oh NorthStar, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Your recent experience very much mirrors my own and, if I'm honest, I'm expecting a similar outcome from my scan (when I'll also be 8+3 by LMP!) so anything else will be a (pleasant) shock.

Be kind to yourself and I hope you get your rainbow soon! x


----------



## MrsLemon

SO so sorry north star!! :(


My nausea seems to be really easing..could this just be my hormones settling before a surge.. or the start of bad times :( so nervous... even though I saw my baby and its beautiful heartbeat last Tuesday at 7:2. 

had lots of those funny stabbing vagina pains today.. wish i could stop worrying and enjoy this pregnancy!!


----------



## savvysaver

I am so sorry northstar :(


----------



## ZombieKitten

Oh Northstar :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## Woofie1015

So sorry for your loss NorthStar. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

NorthStar I am so, so sorry for your loss :( thinking and praying for you during this very difficult time!


----------



## RaspberryK

Girl my sickness and nausea seems to be under control now, I was a little anxious even after my scan at 7 weeks so I got the doppler from my friend and found the heartbeat first go 5 days ago, and again last night and it kept moving so I could only get a few seconds. 
Xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Oh NorthStar, I'm so sorry. Why does this keep happening to you ladies? xxx


----------



## MrsLemon

hows everyone doing? Ive got a UTI and am on anti-biotics. 
having a nausia free day and enjoying it :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

My nausea is getting worse - going to get some sea bands today to see if they help! I feel awful having so much time off work.


----------



## Woofie1015

MrsLemon said:


> hows everyone doing? Ive got a UTI and am on anti-biotics.
> having a nausia free day and enjoying it :)

I would take a nausea free day as a win! :thumbup:

Hope you are feeling better all over today MrsLemon.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm doing ok -- exhausted like crazy. Had my first appointment today. All looks good! Just did the basics and blood testing and such. 

Next scan and appointment will be the first week of August. So eager to get to that point!


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies I hope you are all well, just wanted to see how all your symptoms are going? since six weeks iv been feeling really sick when I wake up and when im hungry. Today iv woke up and nothing, I'm ten weeks tomorrow and not sure whether to be pleased at the lack of nausea or worried? I have acquired a little bump in the last week but as strange as it sounds I want my nausea back because it scares me it's gone


----------



## Woofie1015

YAY swanxxsong!! Glad to hear that your appointment went well! How are you feeling these days?

ladders, you know what they say about symptoms coming and going. I know it can be nerve wracking when you lose a symptom but try to enjoy it a little - it may be the last nausea free day you get for a while! :)

MrsPoodle - did you get the sea bands? Are they helping any?


As for me, I've found that as long as I don't let my stomach get too empty, I don't get too sick. My scumbag brain is taking this fact and telling me "Eat! Eat all the time! Eat whatever you want!!!" and so I have eaten waaaaay too much the last few days. But on the plus side, my nausea has been much milder and that makes me happy!

Question for you ladies, is anyone else NOT feeling sore boobs? I had sore nips until about halfway through week 6, and since then there has been nothing. I don't think they're getting any bigger either (which I'm super ok with as long as it doesn't mean something is wrong). Anybody with me?


----------



## MrsLemon

MY boobs arent really sore woofie. If i purposefully touch my nipples they hurt a bit but other than that they are just fine x


----------



## Katy78

Woofie, mine are also not really sore anymore. And I don't think they've gotten any bigger either. But I'm not worried at all. It was the same in my first pregnancy. I'm terribly nauseous and that's enough for me ;).
8 weeks today, first ultrasound in a week :).


----------



## MiniBump

I'm still breastfeeding my 22 month old and it's a bit uncomfortable now but that's probably cos we need to improve her lazy latch!

Still tired and having nausea on and off and, same as Woofie, eating my own weight in food to take it away!

Scan tomorrow, I'm really nervous as I don't seem to have developed any sort of bump yet although I do feel 'full' if that makes sense. Fingers crossed all is ok! x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been feeling terrible for the past 3 days. I've managed to get sickness and diarrhoea so not feeling my best at the minute. Just want to get to the fun part of this pregnancy :(


----------



## bounceyboo

mine aren't sore either but I saw baby yesterday with a heartbeat so im not worried :) im so tired all the time,i could sleep all da and still be tired not tat I get to very often with my(almost) 2 year old, is anone else getting yellow/dark yellow discharge?its not an infection coz I was checked for one yesterday and all is well :)


----------



## MiniBump

Aw, ShamzLovesKai, hope you feel better soon!

Me, bounceyboo, I posted about yellow discharge a few days ago! I believe it's something to do with the mucus plug forming but I've spent so long examining it from every angle in every light to check it's not brown, lol! Comes and goes too but hopefully it's normal! x


----------



## savvysaver

My boobs aren't as sore anymore either. I just noticed this in the past few days. I am still extremely tired and now have developed a new symptom - bloating and gas? Anyone else have that? Finding it hard to eat later in the day because of the stomachache. 

Also I have a small tiny little bump I can see when I am not bloated!


----------



## swanxxsong

The soreness in my boobs comes and goes. I'm usually okay until my toddler launches herself at me and leans over my chest for aggressive hugs and kisses. LOL. 

My nausea comes and goes. Out of nowhere it hits like running into a brick wall. More than the nausea, I suffer from a lack of desire to eat. I can't eat any kind of meat. I can't eat most things I used to like. I eat mostly fruit, peanut butter and a couple of carb items I can eat. Occasionally yogurt. Sometimes green beans. :/ My midwife isn't worried and said in the first trimester, if I can't eat anything but Pringles and French fries, to do it. But I miss eating and not feeling sick if I cook for my family! LOL 

My nausea lasted only two weeks with my daughter. Ladders with being ten weeks, I would say it may be more fleeting or nonexistent now as body prepares for placenta to take over. I know many women who began losing sickness between 10-12 weeks. :) 

Savvy I suffer from bloating and gas, terribly so! I wake with a normal tummy and by the time I go to bed I look like I added on six sizes from bloat. I already had some extra pounds before getting pregnant but now when I hit the bed I just look so different. LOL.


----------



## bounceyboo

MiniBump said:


> Aw, ShamzLovesKai, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Me, bounceyboo, I posted about yellow discharge a few days ago! I believe it's something to do with the mucus plug forming but I've spent so long examining it from every angle in every light to check it's not brown, lol! Comes and goes too but hopefully it's normal! x



haha I do the same!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you Minibump x


----------



## Woofie1015

bounceyboo - I'm glad you mentioned the discharge! I have been getting the same thing and now that I'm sure it's not brown I was wondering if I should mention it to my doc when I go in next week. Glad to hear it's likely normal!

savvy - I have been a little more gassy than normal this last week or so, the thing I have noticed most is the burps. I burp ALL the time now! Even just drinking a glass of water will make me burp lol!


----------



## savvysaver

swan, my stomach is flat in the morning and as soon as I eat I am bloated but the gas is terrible. By the end of the day I can't force myself to eat when I am so bloated!

woofie, I am burping constantly too and I rarely used to burp. The heartburn was really bad back when I got my bfp at 9dpo, it eased up a bit but now is back and it is worse! 

I hate to complain, I will take any of these symptoms to have a healthy pregnancy! :) Hoping all of us get some relief soon!


----------



## MiniBump

Morning ladies, hope you're all well!

Scan for me in a few hours which should show me as anywhere between 7+3 and 8+3. I'm so scared. I've already convinced myself it's another MMC and I swear my discharge has a red tinge this morning. Only one way to find out I guess...

Fingers crossed! x


----------



## RaspberryK

Hope you have a good update for us mini? 
My sickness is at bay so long as I eat a little every few hours. 
I'm very picky with what I will eat at the moment, I still can't stand tea or coffee. 
Xx


----------



## MrsLemon

Feeling pregnant today, 
constipation, 
sickness (before breakfast only tho) and then nausea ...and also some hot flushes

I`ve also noticed my boobs are bulging out my bra a tiny bit... i did`nt expect mine to grow as they were pretty big due to me being plus size anyway... 

Good luck with the scan MiniBump I am sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh yeah my boobs are swollen and a bit achey at times xx


----------



## MiniBump

Well, scan went ok, baby was seen with a heartbeat of 136bpm (no idea if that's good or not!) but only measured 6+6 from one angle and 7+1 from another (machine said possible range was 6+3 to 7+4). I'm 8+3 by LMP but have 33-37 day cycles so I'm hoping this is an acceptable measurement!

Also sure I have had some pinkish discharge today so still worried, boo! Really wanted to be more excited but a previous loss totally sucks the joy out of it! :nope:


----------



## RaspberryK

Mini bump it sounds absolutely fine xx


----------



## swanxxsong

HR and measurements sound good -- esp for someone with slightly longer cycles. My cycles are usually 29-31 days and I still Od later than my "LMP date" would predict. :) 

Also, spotting is normal after a TV ultrasound. So if you are spotting, that could very likely be the cause. :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks ladies, I feel reassured that we have a heartbeat this time, we didn't make it that far last time! Just keeping my fingers crossed now.

I only had an abdo scan swanxxsong but, tbh, I think it's just me being paranoid about the discharge and it's actually still just yellow!

Still excessively tired and hungry (could eat a scabby horse!) at the moment but I've also gone off tea - that could be cos I'm on decaf and it tastes like crap, lol! My boobs are also very tender and feeding my DD is horrible right now! x


----------



## savvysaver

Minibump, when I had my first ultrasound the twins were measuring 7+0 and 7+1 and their heartbeats were between 130-138bpm. By my LMP I should have been 8+2 but I know I ovulated late (temp/opk to confirm) instead of Oing on CD14 it was on CD22 which would have made me around 7+2 by my calculation. Hang in there, everything will be okay!! :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks savvysaver, I know I don't usually ovulate until around CD20 but this was also my first proper cycle after the MMC so who knows, I don't use opks or chart temps or anything so it could've been later and I know the measurements can be off this early anyway.

I'm really trying to be excited, honest!! :blush: x


----------



## savvysaver

MiniBump, honestly I know how easy it is to worry about everything at this point...I still worry too! I am trying my best to think positive! :)


----------



## Katy78

MiniBump, everything seems perfect. Congrats!


----------



## Mommy2missR

How is everyone doing? It's been quiet in here this weekend. I am at 11 weeks today! Most symptoms are super mild now, which is great, but man am I tired! I could sleep the whole day away lately. It's a good thing that my 6 year old is cool with entertaining herself for the most part. Right now she is making a tent/fort out of her Frozen comforter for her and our cat Panda with the bench seats from our kitchen table. Just wish she had built it somewhere other than in front of our one bathroom. :haha: At least we have Barbie on the TV today and not SpyKids 4 for the millionth time!!


----------



## MiniBump

I'm good but tired too! Had small amounts of light brown discharge this weekend so keeping an eye on that but also, the bloating, oh the bloating! I've had a big meal tonight and I look about 6 months pregnant now! Not going to be able to hide this for another 5 weeks, ha ha! :blush:


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm mainly exhausted especially after a 5am start yesterday. 
Barely any nausea and I'm able to drink tea again which I'm not sure if it's a bad sign or not. 
I'll know on Tuesday morning as we have another private scan booked. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

Ooo, let us know how the scan goes RaspberryK!

I've developed a new and extremely irritating symptom today, post nasal drip! It's causing a horrid tickle in the back of my throat and the constant swallowing is making me sore. Could be worse I suppose, it could be making me gag! Anyone else suffer with this? x


----------



## Katy78

I'm also extremely tired. And nauseous. I'm happy this baby seems to be developing well, at least according to my symptoms and no spotting or anything so far. But I wished for a break from the nausea/ throwing up for the first time this weekend. Fat chance. I hope it doesn't last till 16 weeks this time... I'm ready to start feeling better ;).
Can't wait for my first ultrasound on Thursday :).


----------



## swanxxsong

My nausea seems to have eased up -- not sure if it's goodbye for now or goodbye for real. LOL. I was done with nausea after only two weeks with my daughter. So we will see! But I still am off most foods and am so tired, yet so restless at night. 

Still no weight gain though my loss has paused for now too, thankfully. 7 pounds under and would be content to stay this weight for a bit before I begin to gain. I gained too much, too fast the first time and I don't want to do that again. LOL


----------



## laodicean

I had my scan today! No pictures, but a lovely little gummi bear with a heartbeat measuring 8w2d. So relieved! Totally makes the nausea worth it&#8230;

&#8230; I think ;)


----------



## savvysaver

laodicean said:


> I had my scan today! No pictures, but a lovely little gummi bear with a heartbeat measuring 8w2d. So relieved! Totally makes the nausea worth it
> 
> I think ;)

Congrats!!


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi ladies,

So I just went to the bathroom and found that I am spotting. Trying not to freak out (and failing). I am sitting on the couch chugging water and I am afraid to move. If anyone has some positive vibes please send them my way.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Katy78

laodicean, congrats!

Woofie, sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## MiniBump

Thinking of you Woofie, hope it stops soon but get checked out if you're worried :flower:

I'm still being plagued by brownish discharge. Not going to EPAU yet as only had a scan Friday so think I'll wait a few more days to make sure there's been proper growth (also narrows the time to the next scan too if everything's ok!)

Toddler fell on my stomach in bed this morning, I know baby is really small and well-protected but can't help worrying! Why didn't nature build us with a little peephole??


----------



## savvysaver

Sending positive vibes your way Woofie!

Minibump, I like your little peephole idea, very convenient! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good news laodicean. 

Woolfie don't worry, it is likelynothing to worry about. 

I had my scan this morning and everything was great ... 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583

Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Amazing pictures RaspberryK :)


----------



## Woofie1015

Thanks ladies for the kind words! I actually had an appointment today - made it easier to wait it out last night for sure! - and all looked good at 8w5d! Lil' bean was much bigger this time around, measuring on time and with a heartbeat of 179bpm. :cloud9: SO relieved! I mentioned to the doc about my spotting and she gave me progesterone to take until my next appointment next month. I'm not a big medicine-taker so I'm a little nervous about it, but I will do whatever I need to make sure this little one comes out happy and healthy in the end!

Laodicean and Raspberry - :happydance::happydance: yay for good scans! Very happy to hear things progressing well for you both!

How is everyone else doing? Katy, looking forward to hearing about your u/s on Thursday!


----------



## savvysaver

Woofie, glad that everything is good and your bean is measuring right on track! I am not a fan of meds, but I am taking progesterone suppositories since I got my bfp, I didn't notice any side effects...though I would take anything to keep the twins safe! :)

Raspberry, beautiful scan! Congrats!


----------



## anxious mommy

Back from vacation, anxious for my next appointment in two weeks, and totally wiped. Not sure if it's jetlag or pregnancy. Glad to hear of the happy scans.


----------



## RaspberryK

Woolfie that's fab news xx


----------



## Katy78

Awesome pics, Raspberry!

Great news, woofie!

AFM, getting nervous about my u/s tomorrow. I will let you know how it went as soon as I can.


----------



## MrsLemon

so happy for all you ladies getting such great ultrasounds :) Im also incredibly jealous as waiting for August 4th is taking so long


----------



## Mommy2missR

Wonderful scan Raspberry!!! And lovely news Woolfie. My bean's hr is high like that as well. <3 
Mini- I totally feel you with the post nasal drip. It makes me queasy. So pregnancy on top of bad seasonal allergies is no bueno. :(
I have my NT scan next Tuesday. My DH and DD are coming to it to spy on squishers. I am hoping I'll be able to get the tech to take a stab at gender. My DH who was all gung-ho about finding out gender ASAP has decided he can wait and it doesn't matter one way or the other. Jerk weed. My DD and I still want to know. If they won't guess next week (I'll be 12w2d!!!!!!) then I am hoping at our next level 2 to check for cleft lip/pallet, which my DH has. That one should be 14-15w.


----------



## Katy78

I saw my baby today :cloud9:.
Measuring 8+6, heart beating. I'm so happy!
No scan pic though.


----------



## RaspberryK

Loving all these healthy scans xx


----------



## MiniBump

Lovely to see lots of good news, long may it continue! :thumbup:

On a TMI note, I've noticed over the last few days that my discharge has a very strange smell to it (not unpleasant) that I can only describe as metallic. It's strong and almost a blood-like, iron smell and although I've had bits of brown discharge, there's nowhere near enough old blood in it to smell like it does. I've been taking prenatal vitamins for a long, long time too so doubt it's the extra iron in those. Is it my haywire sense of smell or does anyone else have this? :blush: x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Jealous of all the scans! Mine isn't until next friday!

I did get the sea bands, they took a lot of the nausea away and made it bearable, so would totally recommend them.


----------



## ladders

Really nice to see everyone getting good scans, mines not till the 28th but keeping fingers crossed I'll have good news like you ladies


----------



## MiniBump

Sorry for being a misery guts but I feel really low today. I'm so angry that my loss is tainting this pregnancy and the constant worry and stress (and that damn brown discharge, grrr!) is stopping me from enjoying it and looking forward.

Going to call EPAU this week and hope they scan me so at least I'll know whether the brown discharge is anything to worry about.

My DD is being a real pain waking at 4.30am every day so I don't think the tiredness is helping my perception of things. :sleep:


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing? MiniBump how are you?

I put on jeans this morning to go in to work, they have been buttoned maybe 5 minutes all day. The bloat is in full effect. BUT - I don't feel nauseous, so today is a good day!

Happy baby dust to all of you, hope your day is going well!


----------



## swanxxsong

MiniBump, I totally understand how you feel. Though I'm trying to remain upbeat and positive, I find myself over-analyzing every little thing about this pregnancy and am actually half-way dreading my ultrasound as I'm terrified they'll tell me something is wrong. I had hoped that a year and a half of time to heal might stop me from being so jaded about my first loss (since my second was an earlier loss, and I've crossed that threshold), but apparently I was wrong. Guess the mind games never fadeeeee. 

8pm and I'm ready for bed. LOL


----------



## MrsLemon

my next scan date is on the would have been due date for the baby i lost... and im scared its a bad sign.


----------



## MrsTM1

MrsLemon said:


> my next scan date is on the would have been due date for the baby i lost... and im scared its a bad sign.

I would take it as a good sign. DH and I found out we were expecting again on our first baby's due date, and so far everything has gone perfectly for us. I think the one you lost will look over and look after this one. :hugs:


----------



## MrsLemon

thats a lovely thing to say thank you x


----------



## Woofie1015

Another day of not-buttoned pants for me. I don't even care. It feels SO much better. I probably should do the hairband thing or something though so I'm not just walking around the office with my pants undone.

For ladies who have done this before or those ahead of me, when did you give to the maternity clothes? I'm not there yet but wondering when is an acceptable time to take that trip.  I was thinking like 16 weeks, depending on the bump of course!


----------



## MiniBump

I'm fine thanks Woofie, just not handling this pregnancy with as much poise and grace as the first time around! I just feel tired, bleugh and bloated and the heat's not helping! :nope:

I think I gave into maternity trousers around 14 weeks last time but I'm very slim and my trousers were already well fitted before I was pregnant. Tops were ok, I just wore loose fitting, longer tops a size bigger than normal and that saw me through.

Thanks swanxxsong, I guess it never never really leaves you!

I'm sure you'll be fine MrsLemon, have you asked if they have any other appointments available if it's really playing on your mind? x


----------



## RaspberryK

Some significant corresponding dates with this rainbow and my loss so fingers crossed it means something. I am not taking it as a bad sign at all. 

xx


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies, just wanted to ask how your all doing with weight gain..

I`ve not put on a single pound, and yet wake up every morning bloated I have`nt been practically making amazing choices... pre-pregnancy i could look at food and put on weight..


----------



## RaspberryK

Mrs lemon up until before my weekend away I hadn't put on a single pound, I'm not sure how because I'm constantly hungry. 
I've not weighed myself yet this week but I will do when I get my lazy ass out of bed. 
At this stage it's good to have not put on anything, I put on a lot in first tri with ds and a total of 5 stone by the end which I don't want to happen again. 
Xx


----------



## Woofie1015

When I went for my second visit on the 15th I had gained half a pound. I probably have gained more since then though because my food choices have not been that great either lol! Trying to pick back up with the exercise though now that I'm feeling a little less nauseous, hopefully I can keep the weight gain in the healthy range!


----------



## swanxxsong

As far as weight gain, I am down 11 pounds because of my severe food aversions. It sucks! But slowly it seems to be getting better. I was already overweight so at least this doesn't affect me too badly. :rofl: Midwife isn't worried so I am just taking it slow. 

My first angels due date is coming up soon. Would be a year old! Crazy to imagine. 

I got maternity pants around 14 weeks with my daughter. Prior to that I used a belly band to help. I gained 50 pounds in the 8 months I was pregnant with her -- can't imagine if I had gone full term! LOL. So I am trying not to go overboard this time. That being said, I am still bouncing between my old pants and maternity. If we are traveling to visit family I wear maternity because it's more comfortable for sitting for long periods. :) I love maternity pants. They're the best! But ATM it's more for novelty than anything as my bump is still pretty small.


----------



## RaspberryK

Since it's so hot here in the uk compared to the usual weather I've got a few very cheap floaty maxi dresses and a couple of one size larger vest tops and 2 sizes larger leggings so that I can use them till the weather cools and I get my maternity stuff back from my friend in mid august. Plus I have a few maternity things like jeans more suited to autumn and winter so I'll wait and see what else I need when the autumn winter clothes come in the shops.
I'm hoping not to need much other than a coat (probably get one off eBay), some flat boots, a pair of leggings/jeggings. I already have cardigans which don't button, I imagine I'll be too hot to wear thicker things. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

MrsLemon said:


> my next scan date is on the would have been due date for the baby i lost... and im scared its a bad sign.

My next appointment with my OB is on August 5th which would have been my due date as well. At first I was a little nervous but after making the appointment I think it must be a good sign that everything will be okay. 

I am a little nervous I don't have more of a bump with these twins or really any symptoms anymore. But I am just trusting everything will be okay.


----------



## savvysaver

I am still down around 6 lbs from before I got pregnant. I am on vacation this week still eating healthy but more junk than usual...I weighed myself the morning we left so we will see what the scale says next week! My appetite seems to have returned but I still gag at the thought or sight of certain foods.


----------



## MrsTM1

Scan date has finally come through! 20th of August at 9:30 am. I'll be 12+5 that day!


----------



## RaspberryK

Mrstm1 hopefully it'll come around quickly, mine is 30th July I'll be 12+something... I have already had 2 scans, I'm excited, but also nervous even though I can hear the heartbeat on my doppler easily. 
Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> Mrstm1 hopefully it'll come around quickly, mine is 30th July I'll be 12+something... I have already had 2 scans, I'm excited, but also nervous even though I can hear the heartbeat on my doppler easily.
> Xx

This will be the first scan I've had for this pregnancy. Next will be sometime around 20 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know how anyone waits, I always part privately for extra ones xx


----------



## MrsLemon

My husband does`nt understand why we would pay 100 pounds for a private scan when "he knows" everything will be okay at our scan in 10 days time.. it frustrates me so much..


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I would shoot my dh if he said that xx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> I don't know how anyone waits, I always part privately for extra ones xx

I'll get extra ones, just not until later due to our previous late loss. For starters, we cannot afford an extra private scan. I'd rather buy something I can use with or for the baby than get a scan. I'm far too practical like that though.


----------



## swanxxsong

I considered paying privately to get an ultrasound with my daughter, but since we had to shell out about 5,000 bucks to have her, we decided the additional cost wasn't necessary. lol. I ended up having three scans with her -- in the ER at 7 weeks, NT scan at 12 and anomaly at 20. 

This time I will pay less to deliver, but since I had one at 7 and opted in for the NT, just making myself wait. LOL. I considered paying for a 16-week gender scan to tell family at the Labor Day picnic but so far hubby is not convinced that I need to shell out $200 for such "silliness." lol. 

Men!


----------



## RaspberryK

Since I have most baby items already I'm justifying it that way! I think our early ones were £50/60 each, the gender and 4d one will be more but as I paid 50% up front for a package then I get 15% discount which is how I convinced dh. 
I'm quite frugal in other ways, I got 90% of ds winter clothing last year for under £20 from eBay including I gap hoody and a barely used coat. His summer stuff was a lot of hand me downs and the odd car boot sale bargains which a lot of fit him again this summer. 
Anything else I got new will last him next year too. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm envious of how much cheaper the scans are! It's $60 a pop for my scheduled scans through my doctor. And 150-200 for a private! LOL


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know what the exchange rate is though or salary compared to the cost of living so it's hard to say. 
It's more than I earn in a day for a scan, but it's 2 hours wages for dh xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah I wouldn't even begin to know how to translate that haha. 

I just hate that I pay almost $500 a month for my health insurance and then pay $60 an appointment on top of that. Good old USA. :rofl: Not that I hate living here, but our personal health insurance situation sucks!


----------



## RaspberryK

That's a bugger! We pay our N.I and tax for "free" NHS care so we already pay there, then because of DH work we pay (own business) a premium to have private healthcare which has a yearly £100 excess to pay if you have treatment and is about £150 a month for both of us plus DS. We hardly use it as you need a GP referral... 
It covers complications in pregnancy but that's it ... 
So we then have paid EXTRA for private scans.
It's laughable really.
xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Had my scan yesterday, it was amazing to see little baby having a party in there, wiggling away!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations Mrs poodle, hope you can relax a bit you're in the "safe zone" :-D 
xx


----------



## MrsLemon

awww yay MrsPoodle :) thats fab news x


----------



## Venus13

Hi Ladies,

Been away but been reading the thread getting updated, so happy for you Raz, beautiful scan.

For all those who had recent losses I'm so sorry, but keep believing, it will happen. Just read this article about an american actress, and wow she went through so much but has a healthy baby boy now. So many of us go through so much but there is always hope:

https://www.eonline.com/news/563516...ertility-admits-to-enduring-five-miscarriages

Also for those going through the first trimester after a loss, its so hard, I am only now getting more relaxed. Had panic attacks, worried all the time, it was exhausting. But once I did the early tests (Harmony and panorama), i now feel more relaxed but still worry.

Lots of luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Venus glad you have been able to relax, I have too and time has gone so much quicker since my scan. I have my medical scan on Wednesday I can't wait xx


----------



## Venus13

RaspberryK said:


> Venus glad you have been able to relax, I have too and time has gone so much quicker since my scan. I have my medical scan on Wednesday I can't wait xx

Good luck, post the pics :)

I have my nuchal scan tomorrow, will post the pic :)

Scans are not so exciting for me anymore as I know the sex already, but still so lovely to see the little person moving and growing.
x


----------



## RaspberryK

I loved my scans with ds even though we remained yellow til he was born. 
Looking forward to seeing the picture...
We have 16 week gender scan booked for the end of august. 
Xx


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I had my first scan yesterday and all looked good, so so so relieved to see little pickle kicking and wriggling around and to see the heartbeat was amazing and emotional. Hopefully can now relax and start to enjoy being pregnant as iv been to scared so far. 
Congratulations to everyone whose had their scans and good luck to those coming up!


----------



## RaspberryK

Great news ladders xx


----------



## ladders

Thanks raspberry, actually feels real now and feel like I can start to get excited, such a great feeling


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased everyone's scans are coming along nicely, great news.

I had mine today too, all is well with baby. I am 12 weeks 6 days.

Good luck to those who have theirs coming up soon :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That's great zebra xx


----------



## ladders

Congrats zebra, very good to hear!


----------



## RaspberryK

Everything fine at the scan measuring 12w5days will add a photo on the main forum page xx


----------



## ladders

That's great news raspberry, such a relief when measuring nicely and wiggling around. 
Looks like we are only a day apart then!


----------



## MrsLemon

seen your beaut scan pics Raspberry congratulations.

so happy for all you ladies :)


----------



## RaspberryK

This baby has been growing an extra day every 2-3 weeks so by my original scan and ovulation I would be 12+2/3 today ... who knows! Only a few days out and I fully expect to go overdue.
xx


----------



## MrsLemon

I had my scan this morning and it went perfectly :) so so excited now due date is now 14th of February 2015 :)


----------



## Venus13

MrsLemon said:


> I had my scan this morning and it went perfectly :) so so excited now due date is now 14th of February 2015 :)

Mrs Lemon, we are due date buddies. I'm also the 14th of Feb x


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah great stuff! 
Xx


----------



## ladders

Valentines day what a great day to be due on! 
So nice to hear everyone scans going well, when bad things happen it's hard to imagine it ever working out but its very nice to see that was wrong for alot of us


----------



## bounceyboo

hi everyone haven't been on here in a while im having my 12 week scan and checkup tomorrow lunch time nervous hope everything Is ok in there wish us luck!hope everyone's pregnancies are going ok and babies are all healthy and happy :winkwink:


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck xx


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks!only 2 hours to go!


----------



## MrsTM1

Scan, consultation, and everything yesterday went very well! Had to get stuck three times to get all of the vials that they needed, but I'm not bruising from any of them. Measured at 13+1 yesterday, which makes my EDD 24th February.

And now, the bit you've been really waiting for: pictures! Head is on the right and baby is yawning in both. Little one had the hiccups the entire scan!


----------



## Mommy2missR

MrsTM1 said:


> Scan, consultation, and everything yesterday went very well! Had to get stuck three times to get all of the vials that they needed, but I'm not bruising from any of them. Measured at 13+1 yesterday, which makes my EDD 24th February.
> 
> And now, the bit you've been really waiting for: pictures! Head is on the right and baby is yawning in both. Little one had the hiccups the entire scan!

yay baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bounceyboo

glad everything went great for you I had my scan 2 weeks ago, baby is happy out and comfy and cosy in there :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Is everyone in here on the feb hearts thread? ...
Anomaly scan on Monday :-D

Xx


----------



## MrsLemon

good luck on monday, im a week on monday getting very excited now :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Hopefully it comes around quickly for you xx
Xx


----------



## shadowlove

Hallo ladies, I see this group died down and was wondering if anyone would like a feb 2015 rainbow parenting group?


----------

